# Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montr�al



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Clique said:


> PLEASE WWE after this just let the Montreal thing DIE already. We've had interviews, books, documentaries, storylines, callback spots in matches, and more on this angle. Bret's making a WWE appearance in Montreal in 15 years and the reaction he receives from the Canadian fans should be tremendous. Some Punk/Heyman verbally and/or physically attacking Bret would draw so much heat here.



I think that after this Raw, it'll probably be put in the past. Even in 2009 when HBK was in Montreal for the PPV, fans didn't chant "you screwed Bret", cause they were moved on, then just a few months later, HBK-Bret made up in the ring on Raw.

After this Raw, I think it'll be the ultimate closure for Bret/WWE, having him be in Montreal 1 last time, and to not have his last memory in Montreal be of the screwjob. Who knows, if WWE is so caught up in the whole Linda McMahon election stuff, maybe they'll even have Mr.McMahon apologize to Bret infront of the Montreal crowd.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to seeing some Punk/Heyman stuff, and looking forward to see Bret on RAW, one last time in Montreal. The Kane/Bryan storyline should be interesting, and I see a match between the two being announced for Night Of Champions.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Would love to see them set up a CM Punk/Tyson Kidd match. With Punk beating up Kidd afterwards. He needs to beat up atleast one canadian on this show.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"but don’t forget what John Cena did to Lesnar in their brutal encounter at Extreme Rules last April."

Oh, you mean get beaten, emasculated, embarrassed and dominated until he had to whip out his chains to pick up a cheap win? Yeah, woah, what a monster.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Am I the only one who doesn't give a single f*ck anymore that Bret Hart is appearing? I mean, I respect the man for all that he has done.. But him appearing, again, just feels "meh" now.
Anyway, very excited for the RAW! the Punk/Heyman thing is gonna be awesome


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is obvious that Bret will be used to give Punk some heat.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This Raw has got to be awesome. The Punk/Heyman stuff is what I'll be mainly tuning in for.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret will do a promo about respect and how it he also didn't feel like he was getting it...but CM Punk is going about it the wrong way. So Punk will come out and say that he Bret needs to tell him is is the best in the world; Bret wont. Cena will run in to stop a bret beat down, then Lesnar will come in to squash both Cena and Bret with Punk doing all the talking.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena's bit in that preview :mark:......wait, it's Cena, he never changes .


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Montreal will give Ryback a standing ovation I think.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> Montreal will give Ryback a standing ovation I think.


Ryback or riot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Montreal Crowd :mark:

I hope WWE knows where they are on Monday and puts together a decent show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

DVR is set for this show.

Gotta watch some live football.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Do something awesome D-Bry.

Sadly, I don't have internet or TV since I moved house and it'll take a few days. Oh well, i'll use my phone to read this thread and entertain myself.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Already? Isn't it too soon for this thread, RAW is more than one day away.

Anyway, this is quite possibly the RAW I've been hyped the most since the RAW after Lesnar's return.

Heyman/Punk = :mark: 
Hopefully WWE won't f' this up.

Are we going to see more anger management skits?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Preview made me realize I don't care about _anything_ on the NoC card. Not a single match interests me. Yeah, I'm excited about the Punk/Heyman alliance, but I don't care about the Cena end of that situation or the match. I'll mainly be watching for D-Bry/Kane, Punk/Heyman, Bret and the Montreal crowd. WWE needs to generate some interest for this PPV though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hyping myself up for Punk/Heyman, maybe Ambrose will debut soon. Not today though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Watching for Punk, as always. The only reason to tune in. Except this time, with Heyman. They left off last week with a very good cliffhanger ending, they need to bring it immediately at the start of the show.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Bret Hart doesnt hog to much time up.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Vince better be prepared to bend over to the NFL in terms of ratings.

While I have a sliver of hope Heyman/Punk working out well, I also have a feeling the WWE will fuck it up...as usual.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

As several others have already stated, I'm also watching just to see Punk. This time I'm looking forward to it more than usual thanks to the inclusion of Heyman. I'm going to allow myself to be optimistic about it because that way I can at the very least enjoy the anticipation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The last 20 minutes of last week's Raw, this last week's NXT and Smackdown all have me unreasonably excited about Raw this week. Seems like they're actually creating some good, solid storylines at the moment, which is a breathtaking development. Hope they can nail the "Go Home" Raw to Night of Champions.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All good coming on RAW this week Punk/Heyman Cena, Berto/Sheamus is actually fresh, AJ breakdown, Wade Barrett's return, Sandow's quest for enlightment, hopefully somthing with the tag teams that 3 way match this past week on Smackdown was awesome, #HUGITOUG, Ziggler hopefully will finally get one up on Orton in a big way and finally Harold.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think the WWE should put a little more emotion in this fight cena / punk does not know what it's going to happen tomorrow, if Heyman is going to interfere in the fight, but I think I could put a match * I quit * but * I respect you * match since is based feud


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Who's Ryback gonna squash? :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Only one thing I'm _remotely_ interested in and that's Heyman/Punk. As far as ratings, Bengals/Ravens and Chargers/Raiders. Not really a quality double-header so don't be surprised if the rating stays the same or goes up.

And just debut the Ascension already. Geez.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Who's Ryback gonna squash? :mark:


Probably Jim Jimsten and Carl Greenfeld


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Only interested in Heyman and whoever Ryback fucks up.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And build up to Kaitlyn vs Layla surely?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...wjob_Heyman_and_Punk_s_Relationship_More.html



> While the Pat Patterson Appreciation Night happenings are scheduled to be off-camera for the live crowd only, it's interesting to note that WWE's website is advertising Patterson for tonight's show.
> 
> Advertised for tonight is John Cena vs. CM Punk, likely the dark main event. Some of the SmackDown stars advertised for tonight include Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio, World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus, United States Champion Antonio Cesaro and others. WWE is also advertising Big Show so it looks like he will make his return after taking a little bit of time off.


ugh Big Show will be back, thank god I will DVR the show. At least Cesaro will be on RAW again, most likley to learn his opponent at NOC.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> I hope Bret Hart doesnt hog to much time up.


And if he does? 

Its just one week.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Skyfall said:


> Bret will do a promo about respect and how it he also didn't feel like he was getting it...but CM Punk is going about it the wrong way. So Punk will come out and say that he Bret needs to tell him is is the best in the world; Bret wont. Cena will run in to stop a bret beat down, then Lesnar will come in to squash both Cena and Bret with Punk doing all the talking.


I think this is where it is going with the exception of Lesnar coming down. Punk was sporting the Pink, and Black when he first started this "respect" story. As you noted this was the same thing Bret Hart had done once with HBK, and the rest of the WWF while he was champion. As you already noted, Bret will likely come out to tell Punk that he is going about it the wrong way. This imo sets up an impromptu match with Tyson Kidd vs CM Punk. Finally the Tyson marks can be proud. Similar to that of the 1-2-3 Kid vs Bret Hart title match on Raw over a decade ago. Granted it won't come close to that match in terms of quality, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Heyman has already started it on Twitter.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*










A Dangerous Alliance

CM Punk's quest for respect has taken a very "extreme" twist following the events of last week's episode of Raw, after he not only walked out of a Champion vs Champion Match against Sheamus and cost John Cena a victory in his Falls Count Anywhere Match against Alberto Del Rio. CM Punk got in Cena's face and uttered just one word before leaving in a black sedan: "Respect!" The driver of that particular car? None other than Paul Heyman, the legal adviser (and some would argue, handler) of the beast known as Brock Lesnar. It was over a year ago that Punk cut a promo heard around the world and proclaimed himself a "Paul Heyman guy." What does this all of this mean for the long-reigning WWE Champion and his challenger at Night of Champions?

Also on Raw

Tensions are heating up with regards to Raw General Manager AJ Lee. With the decree that she is no longer permitted to put her hands on Superstars and other contracted employees, AJ was verbally and physically bullied by Vickie Guerrero, manager of Mr. Money in the Bank Dolph Ziggler. With Superstars already showing less than absolute respect to her authority and with constant pressure coming from both sides of the spectrum, how will the already unstable AJ respond?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Lastier said:


> Probably Jim Jimsten and Carl Greenfeld




:lmao "Carl Greenfeld"

I'm really excited for the Punk/Heyman and Cena stuff. Kinda sucks that I'm going to miss the first hour, due to school/work though. Bret returning should be cool. Like others have said though, I REALLY hope they stop shoving the "Screwjob" down everyone's throats after tonight. Everything is shaping up for a good Raw, but we all know how WWE likes to squander their time/momentum.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Heyman's twitter>*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Punk/Heyman thing does have my interest, but there really isn't anything else exciting going on on RAW. I really don't care about Bret Hart being on the show anymore because he can't talk and he no longer can wrestle. So I will watch RAW after the 2 football games.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



blur said:


> Heyman's twitter>*


Well that seals it. We can expect shit now lol. In WWE terms, hype = fail. They have put the scud on themselves by doing that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Very excited about tonight! Can't wait to watch this live (and at 8pm!) Oui! Oui! Oui!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What are the chances of some stupid recreation of the screwjob tonight? Obviously in a worked way, probably Santino getting screwed or something ridiculous like that


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to tonight! Wish theScore had it on the proper time...but it's worth the 10pm start time here in PEI.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is how I would book the show...

- The show opens with Bret "The Hitman" Hart and he cuts a promo in front of the Montreal crowd. CM Punk and Paul Heyman interrupt and explain what people saw last week and eventually Punk lays out Bret and applies the Anaconda Vice. Tyson Kidd makes the save and Punk smirks.

- Backstage interview with Punk and Punk mocks Tyson Kidd and calls him a nobody. AJ Lee interrups him and tells him he will face Tyson Kidd tonight one on one.

- Antonio Cesaro def. Alex Riley. Backstage after his match Cesaro is with Aksana. Teddy Long comes in and announces that Antonio Cesaro will defend the United States Championship against the winner of the Battle Royal tonight. 

- Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Miz & Cody Rhodes in a rematch from Smackdown. Rey & Cara win after Rhodes & Miz have a mix up. Both men brawl until Big Show comes out and lays out Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Cody Rhodes & The Miz.

- It is announced that at Night of Champions The Miz will defend the Intercontinental Championship against Big Show, Cody Rhodes, Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio in a Scramble Match.

- John Cena comes out and cuts a cheesy promo on Punk. His opponent Tensai comes out. Cena wins with the Attitude Adjustment.

- The Primetime Players are on commentary for this next match. Kofi Kingston & R-Truth def. Hunico & Camacho. After the match Titus & Darren laid out Kofi & Truth.

- Eve Torres def. Layla. Eve has beaten both the champion and #1 contender and gets added to the match.

- Dolph Ziggler & Alberto del Rio def. Randy Orton & Sheamus after Sheamus uses the Brogue Kick on Del Rio. After the match Orton hits the RKO on Ziggler.

- Battle Royal to determine who faces Antonio Cesaro at Night of Champions. Christian wins the Battle Royal after eliminating Zack Ryder.

- CM Punk def. Tyson Kidd in a long match. Punk starts beating down on Kidd after the match and demands he calls him Best in the World. John Cena comes out for the save but out of nowhere Lesnar comes out and attacks Cena. He applies the Kimura Lock and afterwards Punk applies the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL at the Linda McMahon comment on the 1st page. What happens on Raw has ZERO affect on her campaign. To think otherwise is just your inner cynic coming out of you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This is how I would book the show...
> 
> 
> - CM Punk def. Tyson Kidd in a long match. Punk starts beating down on Kidd after the match and demands he calls him Best in the World. John Cena comes out for the save but out of nowhere Lesnar comes out and attacks Cena. He applies the Kimura Lock and afterwards Punk applies the Anaconda Vice.


Only problem with this is that there will nobody left watching to see Brock run in because everyone will have tuned out when they saw Tyson Kidd was in the main event


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> Only problem with this is that there will nobody left watching to see Brock run in because everyone will have tuned out when they saw Tyson Kidd was in the main event


That comes from someone with a Ryback avatar.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback is ratings.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This is how I would book the show...
> 
> - The show opens with Bret "The Hitman" Hart and he cuts a promo in front of the Montreal crowd. CM Punk and Paul Heyman interrupt and explain what people saw last week and eventually Punk lays out Bret and applies the Anaconda Vice. Tyson Kidd makes the save and Punk smirks.
> 
> ...


Well all I can say is I'm glad you don't book Raw LOL.

Also, sweet Bret Hart is on tonight. I love him, everytime he's on Raw he reminds me why he'll never get boring, along with the likes of 'Hacksaw' Jim Duggan and the all time great Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> Only problem with this is that there will nobody left watching to see Brock run in because everyone will have tuned out when they saw Tyson Kidd was in the main event


(Y)


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> What are the chances of some stupid recreation of the screwjob tonight? Obviously in a worked way, probably Santino getting screwed or something ridiculous like that


The chances are pretty high. They do a screwjob reenactment about once every six months.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseBxNYC said:


> That comes from someone with a Ryback avatar.


Yeah sorry Ryback is already a bigger draw than the charisma vacuum known as Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to Punk/Heyman, any tag team build and anything Sandow-based.

Not looking forward to Bret, Anger management and Anything to do with ugly people wearing masks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Been a while since WWE have got me sucked in to a Raw, but with the Punk/Heyman thing at the end of Raw last week I am just going to have to tune into this. That is how Raw should end every week, with you asking questions and wanting to tune in the follow week to find the answers!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I smell Punk coming out as Bret Hart is in the Ring thanking the fans for all his support towards him in his career.Punk probably says you deserved to be screwed, and if I had the chance today to do it you Bret I would.Something along those lines, and he will attacked by Punk and Heyman and then their is a possibility Tyson Kidd comes out maybe teaming up with Cena in a Tag Team Match.Problem is who would be Punk's partner hmmm..


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Natalya in a mixed tag match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shame Vince McMahon can't get over Raw 15 years later.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Well all I can say is I'm glad you don't book Raw LOL.


I was just about to say this.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Well all I can say is I'm glad you don't book Raw LOL.


No shit. Who the fuck wants to watch Tyson fucking Kidd? Jesus Christ, is there anyone that won't have someone going to bat for them around here? That mother-fucker is where he's at on the card for a reason & it isn't because WWE are misusing his untapped potential. It's because he's boring as FUCK. I don't give a shit who his family is or how many flips he can do, he's not entertaining.

BAW GAWD KANG, THAT'S...THAT'S YOSHI TATSU IN THE MAIN EVENT! WE'RE IN FER A SLOBBERKNOCKER TONIGHT, KANG!

BAW GAWD KANG, THAT'S...THAT'S DREW MCINTYRE IN THE MAIN EVENT! WE'RE IN FER A SLOBBERKNOCKER TONIGHT, KANG!

IS THAT...IS THAT MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY? VINTAGE! VINTAGE! CAN MCGILLICUTTY OVERCOME THE NUMBERS GAME AND CONTINUE ROLLING...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah sorry Ryback is already a bigger draw than the charisma vacuum known as Tyson Kidd.


Fans like you is the reason why WWE puts Jerry Lawler against WWE Champions


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

BAW GAWD, BAW GAWD! TRENT BARRETA HAS BEEN BUSTED WIDE OPEN! HE'S WEARING THE PROVERBIAL CRIMSON MASK! CAN WE GET SOME HELP DOWN HERE? WOULD SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH!? AS GOD AS MY WITNESS, BARRETA HAS BEEN BROKEN IN HALF! KANG, KANG...GET IN THERE AND DO SOMETHING. THIS MAN HAS A FAMILY!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> What are the chances of some stupid recreation of the screwjob tonight? Obviously in a worked way, probably Santino getting screwed or something ridiculous like that


My money is that Bret will be the guest ref in some match, possibly a Cena match and be the ref who makes the call.

I bet one Internets on it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Excited for Raw. Looking to see what they do with Cena and Punk. For some reason to me they have seemed to try to keep them apart. Especially last week when they didnt have any promo time together. You would think after what Punk did to Lawler and Cena msking the save that John would come out and call Punk out instead we had Punk and Sheamus.

Wonder if we'll have more Anger Management segments seeing how it obviously didnt work. Why couldnt the WWE universe just have chosen tag. They could have been an entertaining tag team with actual mic skills and charisma. Thats something the tag division is kinda missing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to watching the Punk/Heyman, Bret, Ziggler, Bryan and Sandow segments tomorrow. Will skip the rest.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to Punk/Haymen

Hopefully Raw cheers me up after being at Hampden on saturday to watch Scotland's Boring 0-0 draw with Serbia


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao:lmao:lmao To guys who are saying Tyson fucking Kidd will be in main event.REALLY? really? Reaaaally?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*I'm kinda looking forward to tonight's show, I'm really interested in seeing what Bret Hart does and where they go with the Punk/Heyman angle. Apart from that I'm not too keen though.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looking forward to Raw tonight the Montreal crowd should be electric, Cena/Punk/Heyman should be entertaining and I'm also looking forward to Ziggler/Orton, Sandow, Barrett and Bryan/Kane.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm looking forward to Ray Lewis jacking someone up on Monday Night Football & Monday Night RAW getting a terrible rating. Does that make me a bad person? I can watch RAW tomorrow when I download it & can fast-forward through the crap.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not watching this shit tonight Murray VS Djokovic Final ! Come on Djoker.
MNF back can't wait pumped for the new season.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

MNF doubleheader vs. 3 Hour Raw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Fans like you is the reason why WWE puts Jerry Lawler against WWE Champions


I'm sorry. I was wrong, we all know that Tyson Kidd would change the very essence of pro wrestling for the better. Let's make the Raw main event Tyson Kidd vs. JTG, a battle of the freshest young talent. Sorry that Tyson Kidd has no charisma.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I've been pondering this for a while; Why is the build up for Raw, always better than the show itself? Last week was the exception, but still, it makes you wonder...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hey guys. I was going to watch Monday Night Football tonight but then I heard a rumor that Tyson Kidd might be in the main event. Can anyone confirm or deny this rumor? It's definitely the difference in viewership. MNF can't compete with Kidd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This is how I would book the show...
> 
> - The show opens with Bret "The Hitman" Hart and he cuts a promo in front of the Montreal crowd. CM Punk and Paul Heyman interrupt and explain what people saw last week and eventually Punk lays out Bret and applies the Anaconda Vice. Tyson Kidd makes the save and Punk smirks.
> 
> ...


Tyson Kidd in the main event? Are you trying to make TNA a competitor to Raw? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RatedRviper said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao To guys who are saying Tyson fucking Kidd will be in main event.REALLY? really? Reaaaally?


It's more hilarious that they think CM Punk is going to actually main event tonight. :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Somehow i am a little bit pumped up for this show. I am waiting Sandows mockery speech to Montreal audience and of course Punk/Heyman (with Bret?) and recaps and other shit of course!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyson Kidd main event raw? Doubt it lol and I am a fan of his


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No one can touch my shitty avatar making skills. :lol

Who are you to doubt Khali Vice??


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Walk-In said:


> Hey guys. I was going to watch Monday Night Football tonight but then I heard a rumor that Tyson Kidd might be in the main event. Can anyone confirm or deny this rumor? It's definitely the difference in viewership. MNF can't compete with Kidd.


Yeah he is, expect a 7.0 rating for tonight when people find out Tyson Kidd is in the main event.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tyson Kidd wont even appear, let alone main event


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Natalya and Tyson Kidd need to be on this show somehow.

I gave up hope on Christian showing up. probably not appear tila fter Bounds for Glory


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah he is, expect a 7.0 rating for tonight when people find out Tyson Kidd is in the main event.


A 7.0 seems a little low to me. I mean, an NFC championship game got like a 15, right? Tyson Kidd can easily hit that. Tyson Kidd changes lives.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Watching only for Bret and Heyman.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> Watching for Tyson Kidd.


Fixed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Tonight_WWE_Returning_To_Miami_Top_Kicks.html



> - Tonight on Raw, Bret “Hit Man” Hart will step inside a WWE ring in Montreal, Canada, for the very first time since the infamous "Screwjob" at the 1997 Survivor Series. *According to sources at the event, the WWE Hall of Famer is scripted to appear in multiple segments*.


let me guess:

- segment talking about screw job
- segment with Slater & Bret's niece Natalya
- segment with Punk/Heyman/Cena
- segment with AJ Lee
- segment with Kane & Daniel
- segment with Sheamus


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Walk-In said:


> A 7.0 seems a little low to me. I mean, an NFC championship game got like a 15, right? Tyson Kidd can easily hit that. Tyson Kidd changes lives.


Tyson "Billy" Kid will hold up the ratings.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can already see a Bret Hart/Punk segment opening the show. maybe with punk trying to attack Bret cause he wants the man that has been called " the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be" to say that Punk is the best in the world.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wouldn't be surprised if they pulled one of their random Nattie face turns tonight for Bret. Screwjob talk is pretty much a given, unfortunately.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Will catch a few glimpses of this live tonight, as I'm watching the tennis. Anyone else cheering on Murray?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Be thankful Earl Hebner isn't employed by WWE so they can't stroll his ass out there for a generic heat chant.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Really wanna see Punk lay into Bret tonight, get some mega heel heat seeing as it didn't work last week.*


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



CC91 said:


> Will catch a few glimpses of this live tonight, as I'm watching the tennis. Anyone else cheering on Murray?


i am!! should have had this 2nd set wrapped up by now !!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All you yanks have me watching Andrew vs. Novak. I hate tennis. I still be smarkin' by using their first names.

-This post was delivered by FedEx.


----------



## WWEYES (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All I want is an entertaining show. I don't really care which direction the show goes in just as long as they put on a nice show.
I am excited to see this Punk/Heyman alliance though.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



just1988 said:


> *Really wanna see Punk lay into Bret tonight, get some mega heel heat seeing as it didn't work last week.*


That's probably why Bret is there...

Bret is "the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be" and CM Punk is "The Best in the world"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Walk-In said:


> Be thankful Earl Hebner isn't employed by WWE so they can't stroll his ass out there for a generic heat chant.


Nice.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart in multiple segments? Brilliant. ¬_¬


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

At least Punk has someone to do his mic work (hopefully). Cena and Lesnar's mention make me wonder if we'll see a match with them at Survivor Series or something.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Recording Raw. Come on Andy!

The tennis could go on for a few hours


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Anyone else that won't be watching (at least some of it) because of MNF? I don't really care about either of the 2 teams, but it'll probably be more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mainboy said:


> Recording Raw. Come on Andy!
> 
> The tennis could go on for a few hours


Same, not missing out on this match. Stunning so far!

Always start watching RAW an hour after it's started anyway, so I can skip all the adverts/Be A Star/Tout crap.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Tuning in to see the Hitman.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If Tyson Kidd went to TNA they'd surpass Raw's numbers in 2 weeks.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> Anyone else that won't be watching (at least some of it) because of MNF? I don't really care about either of the 2 teams, but it'll probably be more entertaining than Raw.


Yeah, handegg sure is interesting. o_o


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ravenssssssss!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RKeithO said:


> Yeah, handegg sure is interesting. o_o


I'm from Canada and have no fucking clue what handegg means.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> Anyone else that won't be watching (at least some of it) because of MNF? I don't really care about either of the 2 teams, but it'll probably be more entertaining than Raw.


What is this MNF you speak of?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I'm from Canada and have no fucking clue what handegg means.


Same here.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Vince is marking out for Flacco and Revens (another touchdown) cause the more one-sided the less amount of pop, that care about MNF


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Phew, almost didn't make it home in time. Really don't wanna miss this RAW, haven't been hyped like this for a long time.

Who do you think is opening the show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh boy. Hart kicks off Raw. Can't wait for the Bart Simpson shorts and unnecessary yelling.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RaymerWins said:


> Vince is marking out for Flacco and Revens (another touchdown) cause the more one-sided the less amount of pop, that care about MNF


people would still watch a blowout over RAW. Besides Flacco is entertaining to watch.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Pretty cool that they have Punk/Cena/Hart open the show, it's almost like the _know_ I only want to see that then watch football til 11


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Doesn't even feel like Raw is starting in 2 mins, it's gonna be shit but if Ambrose debutsd all will be well.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JY57 said:


> people would still watch a blowout over RAW. Besides Flacco is entertaining to watch.


Flacco is entertaining? He is proficient. But entertaining?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I'm from Canada and have no fucking clue what handegg means.


Because Americans say soccor isn't football, American football is football, but British people think football is football, so mock Americans for calling American football football by calling it handegg since it's mostly carried and looks more like an egg than a ball (as opposed to football which is a ball that's kicked with the foot).


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You know, I can't wait, for Bret Hart, to cut, another one of those, stilted, long, drawn out promos.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Doesn't even feel like Raw is starting in 2 mins, it's gonna be shit but if Ambrose debutsd all will be well.


Fuck Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Should be a jam up show!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck Dean Ambrose.


Come on now, that's uncalled for. Some of us have feelings.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Doesn't even feel like Raw is starting in 2 mins, it's gonna be shit but if Ambrose debutsd all will be well.


Everyone is watching the tennis

Come on Andy.

Will someone keep me updated on raw tonight until the tennis finishes (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Oh boy. Hart kicks off Raw. *Can't wait for the Bart Simpson shorts* and unnecessary yelling.


:lmao


10$ says Punk's interrupting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Time to relive 1997 all over again. Fuck you fuck you motherfuck you.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Of course it starts with fucking Bret Hart. At least the crowd is hot.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brett Hart looks like James May :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Time to Rock and Roll people!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

alot better reaction than I thought


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart pop!!!

I'm from Toronto!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart one of the last guys left with long hair


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret!? In a blazer!!???


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Calling someone getting screwed tonight. Take it whatever way you want


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret! Did he lose his aviators?

Also, over/under on how many Screwjob references tonight?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I smell a screw over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret looks like my wacky Uncle Ernie drunk at a wedding in that suit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Please let him only be here to make a US title match.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brets looking pretty good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart returns to the place that he didn't want to job in! 

Also, did I see a Ninja Turtle in the crowd?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hate when they announce the guys before the theme song starts. Ruins the Pop in a way.

Not trying to hate, but Hart looks like he can barely walk in that entrance.. ehh..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was hoping Bret would come out in jorts and a fanny pack.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn you Lawler. Leave us alone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn homeboy looks old.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome ovation for The Hitman.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck lawler. fuck hart. fuck everything


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret looking like my old sociology professor


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

bret is trying to talk OMG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh Dear God don't have Bret "wrestle" tonight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Goosebumps. Great crowd


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Guy in a Oilers sweater, wtf.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Everytime he opens his mouth, they cheer louder!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Knucklehead spells Bret's name wrong on his sign.

Great ovation for Bret.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn, this is a crazy ovation for 2012.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He should dye his hair Black, like Nash did. Would make him 10+ years younger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nice to know Montreal is stuck in 97 too.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

MTL still got it!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i hope they chant oui oui for bryan tonight


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

[email protected] Those who said Bret would get no pop.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> fuck lawler. fuck hart. fuck everything


Who are you to doubt (or fuck) Bret Hart?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry Lawler...STFU. 

Hell of an ovation for Bret though.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> alot better reaction than I thought


Not considering that Raw's in Montreal tonight, it isn't. They'll never forget the Screwjob.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope the crowd stays this hot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

His promo is going to take the whole 3 hours


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ole! Ole! Ole!

Only in Canada.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Crowd is in celebration mode.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Soccer Chants? What the hell? :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh fuck not this stupid ole ole ole chant...I hear it enough when watching hockey when the Habs play (yes I am aware its a soccer chant too)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Those bitches stole El Generico's chant.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret looks a hell of a lot better than last time he was on Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what an ovation and what an idiot for spelling Bret's name wrong lol


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Screwjob reference count: 1


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Nice to know Montreal is stuck in 97 too.


Montreal is the IWC. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i hope that something big is planned tonight cuz this crowd is hot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This goes on any longer and Bret's going to forget what he's supposed to say.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Damn homeboy looks old.


The crazy thing is that he's only 55. He looks much older.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Who are you to doubt (or fuck) Bret Hart?!


Odds on him ending the night with a groin pull the likes of which you've never seen?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart looks like he has aged a hell of a lot more than 15 years. 

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Weirdest Thank You Speech Ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank god Punk interfered.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Woah huge heat for Punk


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

oh shit


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SoupMan Prime said:


> what an ovation and what an idiot for spelling Bret's name wrong lol


It's French 

Just kidding...

Montreal has to be top 5 cities for wwe live events


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

insane boooo chant for punk!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Biggest heat Punk has gotten in his entire career, holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES PUNK GOT BOOED!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is why they did this, to get Punk some heat, lol! Hart was never great on the mic eh...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good heat for Punk.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES! CROWD BOOING PUNK! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk's sporting the Hart Pink.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk is about to get boo'd out the building.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This shall good


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Soccer Chants? What the hell? :lmao


Eh, we do that chant the hockey games. Always. And it can go on all night.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh what the fuck? They are really going to ruin this with Punk's "respect" bullshit? Goddamn it WWE....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lol at the Hitman fan stuck in 97 too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That guy in the crowd :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That guy must have flipped Punk off :lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk got booed big here. 

Damn I loved this Bret Hart ovation, one of the my favorite moments in 2012.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*BOO HIS ASS!*


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD. Listen to that heat


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh my. Punk sporting Hitman colors tonight.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If you have tribal tats of any kind, you're automatically a douchebag, douchebag.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Anyone notice when they were talking about Brets champions they never mentioned the multiple tag belts he won


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

DAT HEAT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the best there was..vs. the best there is...shit just got real


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'am watching the tennis

But did CM Punk just come out to the ring? YES. 

Will watch later though


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Huge Heat for the Punk... awesome. great crowd to kick off the night..


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I miss CM Punk's slicked back hair


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE wishes every crowd could be like Montreal. Cheer the faces, boo the heels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damm Bret Hart talking reckless.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

MASSIVE Heat and punk enjoys it so much :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret needs a good hot oil treatment and some Frizz-Ease.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love punk but I really hate this whole "respect" storyline.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

SHUT THE FUCK UP CHANTS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret inspired this entire crowd to go to school for computer graphics.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Canada has the best crowds.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shut the Fuck Up chants LMAO, Go Montreal :lmao


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shut the fuck up lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM Punk is so much better then Hart on the mic, it's sad.

There I said it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!" 

Are they going to escort thousands of people out now?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OOOOO I see where this is going..


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

STFU chants. We are in a for a treat tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret botching his own line....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like an amazing start so far :Lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

STFU! :lmao LOVE this crowd.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this is weak


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No disrespect intended, but Bret needs to do something about that hair. He looks like he's been living in a box on a side street downtown.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart left for WCW.

Your point is invalid.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk's cutting a great promo here. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh god, no..please no, don't make Bret wrestle again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry Lawler ran away from you all the time Bret.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry Lawler Jerry Lawler Jerry Lawler just say Jerry or Lawler or The King


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler didn't show up for Survivor Series 93 for. Um. Reasons.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This jsut got horrible..


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I kinda feel bad for Punk in a way. A year ago he might have been the hottest commodity in Pro Wrestling, and now he's a glorified chicken shit heel getting jobbed out by old man Bret Hart.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Actually that reminds me. Where is Heyman?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Oh god, no..please no, don't make Bret wrestle again.


To Quote D-Bryan....

NO

NO

NO


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did he just say Titan Tron? lol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man Punk is awful on the mic tonight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret looks horrible. He's so old now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Where is Cena?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That John Cena is a jam up guy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

'Where's John Cena tonight?'

Boooooooooooooo!

:lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WHITE KNIGHT.

IM THE ORIGINAL WHITE KNIGHT.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena. Not the champion we deserve, but the champion we need. Trollface.jpg


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Where's Heyman?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart doesn't change his facial expression for anybody.

SEND FOR THE FUCKING MAN.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shut. The. Fuck. Up. About. Respect. Punk.

Bret Hart has 100% more respect than you have ever even earned.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret's down with the swirl and his homegirl couldn't hook him up with some cholesterol conditioner? Nothing?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really love the crowd.

They need another ppv!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LMAO Bret owned Punk there


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OWNED! :lmao Bret's killing it!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nice Promo from Punk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Boring" chants to CM Punk, holy shit. This is something I'd never thought I would hear :lmao

"Coward"


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk has lost his mojo for sure..bummer.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Asshole chants! Yes!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"ASSHOLE!"

I love my country so much.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ASSHOLE chants

Montreal is terrific tonight


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love this crowd!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

my God this crowd is fucking amazing.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Asshole chants LMAO.

Montreal turns WWE into TV-14 show, whether they like it or not, simply awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

@##hole chants!!! :yes:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart's Smirk just doesn't leave his face ever, no matter the situation.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Asshole chants! Yes!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Great opening promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*The "asshole" chant has been missed!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I take back what I said about Montreal, great ovation for Bret and they seem hot tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Asshole chants :lol 

Wish Andy Murray would just fucking win!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Best crowd in years. And I'm saying this as a New Yorker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well that was a segment. 

Ugh, we get to do this again with Cena? Why?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Asshole chants! havent heard that in a while


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Am I the only one who noticed Punk had Pink-Canada boots? Awkward.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That last line by Punk smelled like a shoot.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, so much for being a tweener I suppose.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brings me back to 2001 when Austin was called that.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shut the FUCK Up chants. BORING chants. And then Bret hit him with that ETHER line of "You're putting the fans to sleep."


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hart interviewing Cena?

Oh god...


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck yes Popeye's!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk-"I'm going to put Cena to sleep!"

Bret-"Just like you're putting everyone in this arena to sleep."

Punk-"......................you're just an empty shell of a man!" *runs away*


The ownage by Bret was just off the charts.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

First Raw I've seen in months. Things look interesting for a change. Really strong opener. If only every crowd was as hot as this.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM Punk doesn't seem "in to it" cause he can't act. He doesn't really disrespect Hart...he is to true to his emotions.

Montreal, is top 5 wwe live events. Maybe top 3


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Loud and clear "asshole" chants on a PG show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brett to interview Cena...there going to be alot of sucking each other off in that spot


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ah, yes let's use Bret to get Cena over with the crowd, well played, WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Shut the Fuck up!"

"Asshole!"

Canada > CM Punk.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk IS boring so that chant is perfect. Bret killed it. 

The ovation Bret Hart got here is Top 10 moments of the year for me, awesome.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really loved the opening promo, Punks character right now is really growing on me


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man i bet some people on here felt well butt hurt with the crowd calling Punk boring......

Have to say though when Punk was saying over-hyped and over-rated I wondered who he was talking about. It deffinatly sounds like one guy in that ring, but it wasen't Bret!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

calling an orton match next


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



LVblizzard said:


> Loud and clear "asshole" chants on a PG show.


Can you dig that?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Punk comes out to shit on the guy he's paying tribute too...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Also didn't expect Canada to shit on Punk that much lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I bet Vince is masturbating right now. He's probably been dying for those reactions for weeks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Based on the comments here, I really gotta check out this Hart/Punk segment when it's up on youtube tomorrow.

With that said, lol @ Hart telling the truth with Punk putting the crowd to sleep. :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AthenaMark said:


> Shut the FUCK Up chants. BORING chants. And then Bret hit him with that *ETHER* line of "You're putting the fans to sleep."


:artest

hopefully cena get's booed out of the building too


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome crowd. They were reacting perfectly with Punk/Bret, and vice versa. The "boring" chants were a nice touch brought on by Bret to fuel the whole Punk "respect" thing even more as prior to this he hasn't gotten "boring" chants. Excellent opening segment. Even though Bret isn't a good mic worker, the crowd covered that well and overall an awesome start to the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> calling an orton match next


Speaking of putting people to sleep.........


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's wierd hearing Punk get booed. Asshole chants for the win btw.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's really shocking to me that people thought this crowd would suck. Excellent work from Punk and Hart. Harts pop was ridiculous, and so was Punks heat. So far so good.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Don't understand why they didn't come back sooner in Montréal...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk/Orton will win easily.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkBrodus
































































:ti


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

oh fuck nvm ortons gonna face punk in the main event. well calling ambrose tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkElDandy #JamUpGuy


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brodus will win this vote, Orton will get the most votes.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkHart


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You can see how badly Punk wanted to be a heel, he's so fucking good at it. Great job from both guys right there. Can't remember the last time a heel got asshole chants, kudos to both.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> :artest
> 
> hopefully cena get's booed out of the building too


I doubt it, he is a face in a town that it's paying respect to another huge face legend and even hometown hero, I'm 100% sure he will pander to montreal and bret hart like nobody's business to get some cheap cheers


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#Orton please.

#ORTON #ORTON :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why is Brodus Clay even a choice.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#Punk Brodus
#Punk Lawler
#Punk Orton

I bet #Punk Hornswoggle.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk V Orton (Y)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I want Punk vs. Clay. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Look at those fucking choices.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk IS boring so that chant is perfect. Bret killed it.


Exactly, his promos need better material like talk about Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> :artest
> 
> hopefully cena get's booed out of the building too


Amen! When Cena was mentioned, most of the crowd booed. It seems like WWE is using Bret to get Cena over as a babyface in Montreal. I hope it doesn't work.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Montreal will still boo Cena. I pray.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brodus/Lawler/Orton? Hmmmm, who will WWE fix the poll for tonight?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Clay, lawler or orton for the main event vs punk.

Come on clay! 

Poor reaction for kofi and truth!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess WWE doesn't come to Montreal for a reason.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton vs Punk 
Cena vs Punk 

on the same week


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This stupid poll. Jerry Lawler has had his ass whipped twice by Punk in the last two weeks, and he still think he wants a piece. Punk/Orton would actually be good.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk vs Orton :mark: 

plz WWE universe dont fuck this up and give us Lawler or Brodus


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

100 bucks says its Brodus.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk Orton just so I can see Punk beat Orton like he should have last year.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow, no reaction for Truth and Kofi.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I would be pissed if they let Lawler in a ring ever again, especially not against the champion


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkOrton


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What reaction will Orton get by Montreal? Hmm..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yup... figured they'd do their best to get their backwards booking to look like it's in the right and further bury the champion and the title... let's keep forgetting he did everything right for a year and continually raz him becuase.... right, faces are bullies and dumb ass hypocrites.

God... I need to start DVRing this horrid shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Antonio Cesaro + Miz?

Oh ho ho...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol at all these champions in one match like it's suppose to mean something these days.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Claudio using a remix of Dean Malenko's theme. That's pretty rad.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Punk-"I'm going to put Cena to sleep!"
> 
> Bret-"Just like you're putting everyone in this arena to sleep."
> 
> ...


:lmao Bret was great.


Choke2Death said:


> Based on the comments here, I really gotta check out this Hart/Punk segment when it's up on youtube tomorrow.
> 
> With that said, lol @ Hart telling the truth with Punk putting the crowd to sleep. :lol


Watch it man, Bret got an old school reaction there, so weird to see today, just awesome crowd so far. Bret Hart stealing the show in 2012 IN Montreal. Wow.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> Also didn't expect Canada to shit on Punk that much lol


Brett is god in Canada..I mean they still think about that match


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Here comes Boom-Truth...if they aren't wrestling the Usos or PTP its two singles competitors...damn WWE beef up your tag team division or kill it.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk V. Brodus... Please Punk v. Brodus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Literally no reaction for Cesaro. They really gave him a lame character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He speaks foreign languages!!!!


FUCK HIM!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Green Light said:


> Also didn't expect Canada to shit on Punk that much lol


They would shit on the 2nd greatest Canadian ever (whoever that is) if he was talking shit about the Canadian hero Bret hart...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If Cesaro's theme was instrumental it would quite possibly be the most badass theme in WWE along with Ryback's. The french rap just sounds silly.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Antonio has such a crappy theme. It just doesnt start with a bang which what makes a great theme most of the time


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Aksana's voice is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



abrown0718 said:


> So Punk comes out to shit on the guy he's paying tribute too...


I love how it was while he was also wearing gear which is clearly a tribute.

Honestly, that segment was subpar for me. I enjoyed seeing the pop for Bret, but other than that it was pretty standard and boring. If it's going to be this boring, I don't really think I'm going to watch the rest.

It seems like the CM Punk-Cena storyline and the Anger Management storyline were the only ones that varied, and everything else was really minor, boring stuff. If the main story sucks, I dunno if it is worth watching today.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh boy a tag match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the US title is so important they're doing a random battle royal before the ppv. Alright then.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Battle royal is the pre show at NOC. The winner will face Cesaro later that night.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkAmbrose


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cesaro is getting over with the different language promos every week. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I thought Punk/Bret was awesome tbh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn. I love Cesaro. Too bad he barely gets a reaction.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Landing Outside the Ring = Commercial Break. It is like clockwork, lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OHHHH CM PUNK WAS GETTING KILLED BY THE CROWD


Ohh wait he is a heel thats suppose to happen?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Random midcard tag of the week


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck you commercials!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

We just had a commercial break. Seriously. Is there any real sport that interrupts the middle of a game for advertisements?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thought Cesaro was going to power bomb him.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Random midcard tag of the week


Wait til smackdown playa!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My man *JOEY*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lazy booked match ongoing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what time does the 2nd football game start, 9?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cesaro looked better with the plain black trunks. They don't need to overdo everyone's look, forcing them to look like everyone else.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i never thought anyone could do worse than lawler but miz actually made jerry look like he at least has a somewhat of a vocab bag under his belt and doesnt give dead air.

that being said id still rather have josh out there then either miz or lawler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just tuning in, what have i missed?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> Landing Outside the Ring = Commercial Break. It is like clockwork, lol.


LMAO, I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love how cesaro gets heat for being intelligent


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuning in, what have i missed?


huge pop for hart, promo between him and punk.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good opening but don't give a damn about this stupid match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuning in, what have i missed?


A gigantic ovation for Hart, immsense heat for Punk, "Asshole", "Shut the fuck up" chants.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Would be awesome to see Ambrose debut with Punk and Heyman at his side.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I've really enjoyed Punks heel turn a lot more than I though I was going to. I like how at first he was a heel who was telling you he was a face, then he shits on Lawler, aligns with Heyman and interrupts Bret Hart in Montreal! The progression is brilliantly done


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The burgers advertising on USA...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

A couple of months ago, I halfway considered taking up an offer to share driving duties to Montréal for this. The crowd is so into the show so far that I kind of wish I had now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wwe teaches me how to speak French, German, Swiss and Italian every week. This show is really educational


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuning in, what have i missed?


Bret got one of the loudest ovations of the year. Punk interrupted and got some good heat from Montreal. 

Vote for Orton, King or Brodus to face Punk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Would be awesome to see Ambrose debut with Punk and Heyman at his side.


you're damn straight it would be.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the crowd have been very hot so far? Will have to watch the beginning on youtube tomorrow!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Vince buries the tag division even more by having Cesaro/Miz win.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

just flipped to see something interesting. outside of battle royale (back to MNF) guess I missed a good Hart/Punk promo. Good thing I have it on DVR


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

they keep mentioning prestige like they care about the titles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol at Miz with a Double Axe Handle like it's 1970.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Do Canadians hate all American wrestlers?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what the hell is r truths hair doing?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was there a RAW where you didn't expect and "thought it would be awesome" for Ambrose to debut??


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Clique said:


> Bret got one of the loudest ovations of the year. Punk interrupted and got some good heat from Montreal.
> 
> Vote for Orton, King or Brodus to face Punk.


thank god those are fake or the "universe" would vote for king vs punk.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JT Martin said:


> Do Canadians hate all American wrestlers?


Just the douchebags, like Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My man Joey is hyped!


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I miss heel truth


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hate kingston superman shorts


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Excellent Cross Body


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Joey gets the win!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is that Mark-out Man in the front row?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Aksana's voice is like nails on a chalk board.


It is like nails on a chalkboard if nails & a chalkboard could do an accent like The Baroness or Natasha Fatale. 


That match was just a typical tag match. Seen a 100 just like it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



John_who said:


> I hate kingston superman shorts


This!

hahaha, thought the same thing, glad you posted it!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Will Wade Barrett debut tonight?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tag Team Champs went over! Wow! I shouldn't be surprised. 


(This also means PTP are winning obviously).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wouldn't mind seeing a Kofi/Antonio match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> I hope Vince buries the tag division even more by having Cesaro/Miz win.


It's a lose lose situation either way. Kofi and Truth just won, so now the IC/US champs look bad. Not really a good idea to have booked them all in a match together right on top of the Night Of Champions PPV. :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I always wonder what wrestlers are thinking when they get pinned clean for the 1,2,3?

Are the just like "Why the hell am I jobbing?" or what?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Loving this crowd. Great job by Kofi, Truth, Miz and Cesaro.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

When was the last time R-Truth was the one to pin someone?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Daniel Bryan is gonna come out to an insane ovation


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Are Kofi and Truth undefeated as a tag team?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did R Truth just forget about lil Jimmy?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

US Champ pinned clean by tag champ

PRESTIGE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well at least Claudio looked good in the match.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JT Martin said:


> Do Canadians hate all American wrestlers?


Nah, we just have a long tradition of Canada versus USA cheering at sports events. It's like a rivalry between buddies.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was getting some snacks, who won the tag match?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Was there a RAW where you didn't expect and "thought it would be awesome" for Ambrose to debut??


He should debut every week. Then when he doesn't people get annoyed because WWE hasn't gone through with it, despite the fact it was just a hope/guess/assumption in the first place


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Del Rio vs Sheamus xD

I love this feud, RIP Ricardo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The tag champs are booked stronger than the mid card champs! :jay2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> thank god those are fake or the "universe" would vote for king vs punk.


Anyone who votes for lawler and punk needs to be banned from watching Wwe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



abrown0718 said:


> they keep mentioning prestige like they care about the titles


I like how every heel after another says they're bringing back prestige to whichever title they're holding. At this point, the Intercontinental title should be the most prestigious title there is.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm not impressed by Cesaro which is a shame. His half ass gimmick doesn't do much for me. They should of gave him the new gimmick Barrett has. It would of make more sense then that he was kicked out of Rugby.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Heavenly Invader said:


> The tag champs are booked stronger than the mid card champs! :jay2


Sort of makes sense that the TAG champs beat them in a TAG match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Booker needs to cut that damn hair.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WOAH WOAH WOAH! A SMACKDOWN rebound? They must really be stalling for time tonight :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Del Rio vs Sheamus xD
> 
> I love this feud, RIP Ricardo.


Vince is that you?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Also, why wouldn't Booker T tell Sheamus that the Brogue Kick is banned before the match on Smackdown?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PLEASE Punk! Take out Lawler again so we don't have to listen to him for another 2 weeks!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i think lawler is going to be in a match cuz he has his ring gear on.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus still have the crucifix, the irish curse and the cloverleaf so the kick isn't that important.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ban the Brogue Kick. ummm cant he just use his former finisher the High Cross or the White Noise. Hate these banning moves stories.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Aid180 said:


> We just had a commercial break. Seriously. Is there any real sport that interrupts the middle of a game for advertisements?


,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yeah. Let's plead the case of using a kick that can end careers to a man who's career ended from a kick to the head. Smart.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So WWE spoils the match result by having King wear his wrestling gear at the announce table.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sue that ginger bastard for everything Ricardo.

ffs another commercial break?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I feel for something big tonight


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToddTheBod said:


> I'm not impressed by Cesaro which is a shame. His half ass gimmick doesn't do much for me. They should of gave him the new gimmick Barrett has. It would of make more sense then that he was kicked out of Rugby.


I like Cesaro, but the rugby thing is comically stupid. Honestly, I thought it was a joke when I first heard it.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hate how much WWE is trying to force Sheamus' faceness down our throats.

"Look, he's pal'n around with Bret guys! Look how much of a cool nice guy he is!"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

not watching but by the looks by that poll. Orton is winning it and not even close.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Vince is that you?


I truly LOLed


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The entire basis of the Brogue Kick being banned in this feud is to get the Cloverleaf over as his secondary finisher. Similar to when Cena had to start using the STFU because he had a submission match with Jericho I think it was.

John Sheamus is kicking into fifth gear.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

3 games away Andy


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Just the douchebags, like Punk.


And John Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Sort of makes sense that the TAG champs beat them in a TAG match.


Tag champs are typically the lowest on the totem pole but now they're strongly booked.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Ban the Brogue Kick. ummm cant he just use his former finisher the High Cross or the White Noise. Hate these banning moves stories.


According to Michael Cole, Sheamus has "never, ever used any other move ever in his long prestigious career...ever"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Burnshen said:


> So WWE spoils the match result by having King wear his wrestling gear at the announce table.


Naaah, orton wins it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not another Resident Evil movie.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Tag champs are typically the lowest on the totem pole but now they're strongly booked.


Normally that would be true but Kofi is one of the strongest mid-carders on the roster tbh. It makes sense that he was the one to get the win. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The amount of low quality rap music in this company these days is astounding.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Morning slam is an youtube show on cable tv -_-

ok who cares about this?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So...the Brogue Kick gets banned by a GM who used a kick to the head as his finisher? Ok then...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Earlier today... IN CONNECTICUT"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh god. This is going to be awful.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The fuck is this?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh god.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This skit has the potential to be good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh boy a skit


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ditcka said:


> I hate how much WWE is trying to force Sheamus' faceness down our throats.
> 
> "Look, he's pal'n around with Bret guys! Look how much of a cool nice guy he is!"


They're doing the same thing with Punk's heelness. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk bit the head off of a kitten in the ring tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love these backstage segments :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm gonna mark out if claire makes a cameo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao This is good stuff. I love these segment things.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is going to suck on all levels.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay, I'm sorry, but Sheamus is unbearable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I thought his last name was O'Shannosey or whatever the spelling is. 

He's already committed perjury!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh christ..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wtf Fella.:lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> The amount of low quality rap music in this company these days is astounding.


Most of it isn't really rap. It's like a bootleg Linkin Park type of rap/rock.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Attitude era is back guys!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This deposition. :lmao

I can't.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao ok this is actually funny


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Sheamus.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lipshitz. Haha, Sheamus rocks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Uhhh..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lip.....shits?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If your lipshits what does your arse do :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> The entire basis of the Brogue Kick being banned in this feud is to get the Cloverleaf over as his secondary finisher. Similar to when Cena had to start using the STFU because he had a submission match with Jericho I think it was.
> 
> John Sheamus is kicking into fifth gear.


Basically this. I'm surprised this has to be explained to some people.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ha...

WWE must have thought since anger management was such a hit, this would be too.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If your lipshits what does your arse do?

PG fella


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm actually liking this.
More than I should :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus LipzShit :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao lipshitz


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This... is... awful.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

RYBACK will like get a ic title shot at Night Of Champions.

I got a feel Daniel Bryan will face Kane in a no dq match at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sheamus is hilarious tonight :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If you're Lipschitz what does your arse do? :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

yawn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

suddenly all this hate for Punk..I mean the guy did turn heel and all


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So wait a minute....

Sheamus is having legal action brought against him for a kick to the face, but not for Grand Theft Auto???


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You know what, I enjoy this little skit. This was what I use to love about WWE, all the backstage and out of place stuff like this and Anger Management. It's funny. It helps make things interesting.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I still can't get used to facial hair free Otunga. He looks...wrong.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus sounds better on pre-tape segments unfortunately he can't do it all the time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn, why all the close ups of Otunga's face?


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck this is boring. 3 hour Raw means one hour of filler BS.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus is being quite a bully here.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga without goatee is strange


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

JUST BECAUSE IT'S KAYFABE DOESN'T MEAN IT HAS TO BE A BIG FUCKING JOKE, EVERY TIME.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay. This is actually awesome :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ok this is pretty funny


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is awesome :lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hes gotta be clean shaven now with full on lawyer gimmick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*YES!*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If you ever needed proof that all the failed sitcom writers WWE hires failed for a reason...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Where were these segments years ago? Finally WWE did something smart. Sheamus is rocking out here.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ugh !! fuck sheamus he sucks big time !!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



GothicBohemian said:


> I still can't get used to facial hair free Otunga. He looks...wrong.


He had to look presentable for Oprah.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao His pic of brogue kicking bryan.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is great. They need to continue doing skits like this.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> The amount of low quality rap music in this company these days is astounding.


Well Rap music these days is low quality


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This needs more Kane and DB



Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga looks very old lately. Grow a beard DAVID.

Sheamus is actually good in this, first time I've not wanted him off my screen!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Some people hate this just because it's Sheamus


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Who is he objecting to?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga is ace.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



keiblerfan69 said:


> Fuck this is boring. 3 hour Raw means one hour of filler BS.


How is this filler? It's a storyline...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I admit, I lol'd at "Si Senor"


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The other lawyer should shut is mouth. There is no objection with otunga's questions.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga looks so different without his facial hair.

HAHAHA "Maybe I should sing some Danny Boy!"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seriously, if there's a legal issue over the Brogue Kick...Dolph Ziggler should never have to work another day in his life.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

man this is weird


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I genuinely dislike Sheamus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well that was weird.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is Shaymoose singing?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Douche chills.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hahahaha holy fuck that was great


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WOW THAT was hilarious. lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

WWE needs to do more skits


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ok, I guess. So coffee mug is going to get put in the Texas Cloverleaf tonight.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Every face character is the same. They're all just stand up comedians.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The wellness policy does not exist.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

again? They just had a match on Smackdown


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Uhhh..

Is Otunga attempting to say that Sheamus is a *bully*?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shall we ban the sweet chin music?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yeah, and this is somehow better than 1995, according to some people...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That went from mildly funny to painful in record time...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was fucking awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was horrible.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol That was funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga still maineventing? :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This storyline is so dumb!! So the kick is banned for now but other wrestling moves that are "dangerous are" good to go!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus is so corny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Every face character is the same. They're all just stand up comedians.


Dane Cook comedians which also means they're douchebags.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Harvey Otunga in the deposition 

That was actually funny


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkBrodus

I'd love to see that fat fuck get owned by Punk. (Y)


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

By not picking Brodus, I hope it guarantees he doesn't show up tonight.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this is not funny !!! that ugly bitch tried to be funny as a gawd bryan is !!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh man that segment was a riot, Sheamus kicks ass.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well we all know what match the fans will pick.

ITS OBVIOUS THE WWE UNIVERSE WANTS PUNK/LAWLER 2: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I swear Otunga's gimmick is going to get himself massively over cause everyone wants to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow sheamus has the personality and the charisma of a carrot


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Pretty horrible segment..they're gonna keep adding these so they don't have to wrestle long matches or give young talent promo time? LMAO. Vince is fucking nuts...so is his nasty little daughter.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That really wasn't bad. Not exceptional. Not even great, but not awful either. I laughed. Briefly.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Otunga still maineventing? :lmao


It must be in his contract or something lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why doesn't Sheamus just use the Celtic Cross as well? Undertaker has 4 finishers he's used, Sheamus could have three easily IMO.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That was funny. A lot of people hating on it because they hate sheamus


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ziggler to interfere and Lawler signals for SuperCena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, and this is somehow better than 1995, according to some people...


Come on man, we had skits similar to this in the all-migthy attitude era, what's so bad about this? I bet if this segment happened 15 years ago it would be 'classic' to you.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Missed the first 30 minutes. Anything noteworthy happen?

And is it me or did that camera girl in that Sheamus segment look like Emma Watson?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Every face character is the same. They're all just stand up comedians.


People on this website love to exaggerate.
:lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus is just awful as a face


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Tedious said:


> Some people hate this just because it's Sheamus


So true. These segments are an improvment and a step in the right direction for the WWE.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

how was that funny?
y'all must be high or something.. pass some of that shit my way.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> That was funny. A lot of people hating on it because they hate sheamus


The fact that people genuinely found that funny is just...I'm sorry, but wow.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton, Lawler and Clay will all make an appearance anyways on the Punk thing, derp.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Segment was good, but nowhere as funny as the anger management segments.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Come on man, we had skits similar to this in the all-migthy attitude era, what's so bad about this? I bet if this segment happened 15 years ago it would be 'classic' to you.


Spot on.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So whens the next match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whenever I see Sheamus I wonder if his pubic hair is that flaming red


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



FoxyRoxy said:


> how was that funny?
> y'all must be high or something.. pass some of that shit my way.


How fucking dare you like something I didn't?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can't handle the Resident Evil 6 hype levels.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was painful to watch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Whenever I see Sheamus I wonder if his pubic hair is that flaming red


probably doesn't have any


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It was good because Sheamus had some good lines, but are they suing him for using a kick to the face in the ring?? Really? Really!? REALLY!?!?


I want Otunga away from WWE just because of these things... He will only going to sue faces for no reason for the things that were done far more brutal in the past and no one complained about them... 1995 was awesome compared to this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think You Can't Do That On Televison had a better-looking glass smashing effect.

And I don't care who was in that, that was awful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If it was Daniel Bryan in the skit, it would be hilarious and gold, just because it's a "IWC Demon", it's shit. Come on now. That was damn funny


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I thought that was lame, but obviously some of you disagree. To each his own.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Segment was decent, people just hating because it's Sheamus but it's probably the best i've seen him do


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did anyone else see the Anti-Linda commercial? lol


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE Board of Directors will like order Vickie Guerrero to wrestle AJ Lee on raw next week.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I didn't like anyone in the skit, but it was hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tiffany!


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bathroom break everybody!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, at least they are getting the divas out the way.


Freeloader said:


> Why doesn't Sheamus just use the Celtic Cross as well? Undertaker has 4 finishers he's used, Sheamus could have three easily IMO.


Even though Fella is friends with Triple H, the Kliq told him he has to stop using the move.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Time to change the channel.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bathroom Break


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wait...when the hell did Eve join the faces? Or is she pulling another Wrestlemania heel turn bit?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Um Eve, Layla and Kaitlyn in the ring at the same time.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Uhh you have 2 faces and a heel on the same team, and the 2 faces are opponents at the PPV? WWE logic.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

These skits are shades of the old days. I mean remember the quarky skits with the APA? DAMN!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I loved the kane/daniel stuff even the hug but this was sheamus acting random, well it's better than his usual shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I fail miserably at keeping track of whether divas are face or heel. Which is which here, or is it just random?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That had to be one of the best things Fella has done his entire reign.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Divas?

I'd rather have more of that Sheamus shit


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Eve is now a face just for being a good sportsmanship? ok...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

beth is back


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I like how Alicia just turns face or heel without reason.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Alicia Fox is heel? News to me.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Alicia Fox is a heel again. Who knew?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome to see Nattie and Beth Phoenix team up again. Too bad they will job.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Beth is back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao The fuck is Alicia wearing?

Guess they want the crowd killed. Mission accomplished.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

When did Alicia Fox become a heel again?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Which team are face and which team are heel?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



genocide_cutter said:


> Um Eve, Layla and Kaitlyn in the ring at the same time.


Need vaseline? :kobe


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao this Lawsuit shit is funny.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart and the crowd for him, and the Sheamus skit, besides RAW 1000, this is probably the only hour that felt like a legit hour and not seven.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This match showcases how faces and heels don't matter in the Diva division.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm betting Nattie takes the pin. They would make the Canadian take the pin. 

She or Beth should be champ.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler is a pedo?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alicia's weave looks good but you can still see her edges. Since when is she a heel?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So is Eve like face now?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The WHC scene is a joke.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy shit is Kaitlyn bigger than Beth?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I fail miserably at keeping track of whether divas are face or heel. Which is which here, or is it just random?


Don't feel bad, WWE Creative doesn't keep track either.

Yes, it is 100% random.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

poor beth phoenix


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm more surprised to see Beth Phoenix than anything else.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> When did Alicia Fox become a heel again?


When did Eve become face again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wouldn't mind another Kelly Kelly run with the strap than seeing layla.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

BORING .


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wait, so Eve is a face all of a sudden and Alicia is a heel now? Guess that's what I get for missing two weeks of Raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kaitlyn is pretty hot.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kaitlyn is a terrible worker.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The whole angle about Shaemus' kick is just screaming "wrestling is fake". how is it any more harmful than a dropkick, superkick, trouble in paradise, CM Punk's kick, anyone's big boot, etc? If thats the best storyline they can come up with.. it makes me embarrassed to be a fan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol at people thinking eve is a face


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If Kaitlyn is the future of the Divas division then I think that is fairly indicative of the future of the divas division :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Alicia...that weave.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Attitude Era brought us the mini's.. we've got the divas.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Where is Paul Heyman?


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow a northern lights suplex! Alicia Fox is now my favorite diva


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alicia Fox is a heel? Biggest news of the year.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The crowd is dead, they need punk back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Lol at people thinking eve is a face


Right.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

eve is a fake face its just a thing ya know storyline...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Love how they just randomly turned Alicia heel.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Layla has to be the most irrelevant diva's/women's champion ever.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve trolling


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve is not a face. She is trying to get herself inserted in the title picture by pretending to be friends with kaitlyn and layla


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

When Cole was mentioning all the championship belts Hart won I wonder why he never mentioned his tag team belts championships he won?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve....

Anytime


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

eve has an awesome smile


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh how dare you win the match for your team you bitch!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Kaitlyn is a terrible worker.


She's terrible. They can't even use a girl that looks like that as a believable valet.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Diva matches are so pathetically random. The crowd had no idea who they were supposed to be pulling for or any reason to care why those girls were even there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I would rather see a midcard heel get jobbed out then a Divas Match every week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kaitlyn in a ppv match....yikes.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve rofl wtf?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol @ AJ


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Katilyn is going to win. Scrap the division!


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Lol at people thinking eve is a face


Lol at your inability to pick up people's sarcasm towards WWE's logic.

Anyways, Eve sexy as usual.

Wtf was Layla doing? Sneezing everytime she threw a punch? That's what it sounded like.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

So when did Eve and Alicia turn? Was that just a random drawing of sorts?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve acting face is a story. Alicia Fox being heel is just WWE running out of heel divas.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Eve to interfere on Sunday and help Kaitlyn win the Diva's belt, leading straight into a Kaitlyn heel turn.

Calling it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol at Eve


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit, I forgot NOC is this Sunday. Damn time in Summer goes by fast.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whats with the skipping rope coming out of Punks ass?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They plane!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

why is Punk wearing a girdle?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Guaranteed Punk banged/is banging AJ.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

booing clay :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So what is to stop Punk from walking out again???


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hey Brodus! Where's Cameron?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Eve acting face is a story. Alicia Fox being heel is just WWE running out of heel divas.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Brodus Clay got booed.

Good stuff.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AJ hinting at possible Sheamus vs Punk feud?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They are teasing Punk/Sheamus feud for a PPV. Maybe WM29


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol I need a gif of that


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ha Brodus got booed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Boos for Brodus? Thank God. 

And Punk, please kick that stupid grin off his face.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Guaranteed Punk banged/is banging AJ.


I'm getting that vibe too.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wassssupp!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Never Brodus... Just never


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Process of elimination means I want Orton


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#PunkTensai


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wish Ryback was on that list. That might of been funny to see him crush Punk and win by countout, but it's too early.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I laughed at fat ass Brodus Clay right there. Thats an ugly *****.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I just remembered this is a go home RAW. And lol at Brodus getting booed.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Guaranteed Punk banged/is banging AJ.


By the look of how much they speak on Twitter and how much they look like each other's "type", it seems that way.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Clique said:


> They are teasing Punk/Sheamus feud for a PPV. Maybe WM29


how is that teasing for wm29 lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Take a shot whenever Punk brings up the "rejection" storyline when talking to AJ.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk still isn't main eventing jesus christ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Guaranteed Punk banged/is banging AJ.


Well Lita can't stay with him on the road _all_ the time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



genocide_cutter said:


> #PunkTensai


:jay2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Guaranteed Punk banged/is banging AJ.


Yeah, I think so too. I follow both on Twatter and they flirt a lot. Plus, Punk fucks every diva sooner or later.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nevermind pick Brodus, so I can see tear his ass apart.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brodus Clay is such a ****. I love it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol at your inability to pick up people's sarcasm towards WWE's logic.
> 
> Anyways, Eve sexy as usual.
> 
> Wtf was Layla doing? Sneezing everytime she threw a punch? That's what it sounded like.


Um some were being serious......


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> how is that teasing for wm29 lol


Last week they said the match should be at WrestleMania. This week they said it deserves more build. They are hinting I should have said.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm curious to see what reaction Orton's getting.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Punk still isn't main eventing jesus christ.


Good, he's boring, like the crowd said


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cm punk tweeted "Im an outaw, i don't care what you say" he's hinting for dean ambrose :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToxieDogg said:


> Hey Brodus! Where's Cameron?


Well if she's watching the show and smart like us she's getting drunk off her ass.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Come on man, we had skits similar to this in the all-migthy attitude era, what's so bad about this? I bet if this segment happened 15 years ago it would be 'classic' to you.


No, those segments tended to be funny, had a point, and weren't a waste of my time. Sheamus pretending to be Jewish, singing, shouting Yes, mocking a Mexican...what part of that sounds the least bit amusing?

And believe me, I have no problem admitting when something in Attitude was stupid. It just didn't happen often.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao at the position here. Punk cried that he's not going to be the 10pm champion....So they added an hour and now he's the 9PM champion.

I'm also saying Sheamus/Punk for WM29.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> cm punk tweeted "Im an outaw, i don't care what you say" he's hinting for dean ambrose :mark:


duh it's goldberg.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Clique said:


> Last week they said the match should be at WrestleMania. This week they said it deserves more build. They are hinting I should have said.


touché


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is Punk always on twitter? lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy shit, was that Dean Ambrose disguised as a TV in front of Punk and AJ there?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> Good, he's boring, like the crowd said


Well they said that because Bret said he's putting them to sleep which isn't exactly true they booed the fuck out of him for dissing Bret.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*The divas came on there but the dog needed a toilet break. Who won?* :cool2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I wouldn't mind another Kelly Kelly run with the strap than seeing layla.


Let's not go crazy.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Cookie Monster said:


> Holy shit, was that Dean Ambrose disguised as a TV in front of Punk and AJ there?


dean ambrose is in brodus clay's hat. :mark:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Does it even matter?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm getting that vibe too.





Tedious said:


> By the look of how much they speak on Twitter and how much they look like each other's "type", it seems that way.





Amber B said:


> Well Lita can't stay with him on the road _all_ the time.


AJ looks up to Lita so AJ wants a taste for herself. 

I just hope they aren't doing stupid role playing like picking her up from a high school.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So much fail in one song.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#Orton please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> dean ambrose is in brodus clay's hat. :mark:


The wait is nearly over!

I heard he will be dressed as a disco ball soon enough


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I fuckIng hate Kevin Rudolph.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Reassuring to know that all the world's worst artists are starting to collaborate with each other.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That picture of Wayne is old as shit lmao.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Rudolph's songs are boring!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

best in the world


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> No, those segments tended to be funny, had a point, and weren't a waste of my time. Sheamus pretending to be Jewish, singing, shouting Yes, mocking a Mexican...what part of that sounds the least bit amusing?
> 
> And believe me, I have no problem admitting when something in Attitude was stupid. It just didn't happen often.


I enjoyed it better than Mae Young's hand birth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So our options are: 

- A Dancing Fat Guy. 

- An Annoying Announcer that Punk already beat the Crap out of two weeks ago. 

- And Randy Orton.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Reassuring to know that all the world's worst artists are starting to collaborate with each other.


starting? they've been signed to birdmans label for at least a decade. well lil wayne has.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

main event tim..... ooh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Guess I wouldn't mind seeing Jerry Lawler get his ass whipped again. 

He does have wrestling gear on...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

2 botches before he even talks. Wow.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The part where he said he was Jewish made me chuckle.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Gee I wonder who it will be?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Amberose is from Cincinnati...

Was there a Cincinnati reference earlier?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OMG, what a collection of musical awful they just pushed there.

And it's the close of the first hour. high time for the WWE champion to have his match! And look, there he is.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what a shit theme with even shittier "artists"

:lmao of them putting up a picture of Wayne from like 5 years ago. DEM FACE TATTOOS AIN'T PG


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler dropped his headset... looks like we know who it is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why would they do Punk/Orton at the end of the first hour? Ugh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fred, I really wish you had better taste than to hang around losers like L'il Wayne and Kevin Rudolph. Come on, man, you wrote the best PPV theme song in WWF history, and countless other awesome songs, you're better than this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> So our options are:
> 
> - A Dancing Fat Guy.
> 
> ...


Man decisions decisions... Hard one.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

orton got 75%


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow, what a shocker fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i want to know where this fucking paul heyman shit is going.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES ORTON!
Punk needs to win clean.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE CHampion going on at 9PM? Fuck this product... Until they fix that and make Punk main event, let this guy say whatever the fuck he wants about Respect. It may be a lame gig, but it's fucking true!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

should be a good match.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Anyone surprised?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> Let's not go crazy.


At least the crowd will pop for her...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was hoping for the Red Viper Oberyn Martell


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Randy Orton, you say? Surprising, no shit, never saw that coming.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Rofl Val Venus sign in the crowd


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton killed the roof. Great pop.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> starting? they've been signed to birdmans label for at least a decade. well lil wayne has.


Am I supposed to care?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy shit, 75%.

That pop, holy shit. :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck kevin rudolf, that jobber is probably getting fucked by birdman and will go bankrupt in 2 years. he's so awful, and :lmao at the old wayne pic as everyone said here

this match should be fun


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can't wait for Orton to go over the WWE champ clean!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So it's going to be the number 2 guy (Punk) vs the number 3 guy (Orton)

The tables have surely turned since WM27


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good, Randy Orton when I actually want him. I wish Orton was the heel though. 

Orton has a 3 match winning streak against Punk currently I believe, maybe 4 actually.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Why would they do Punk/Orton at the end of the first hour? Ugh.


The 9 pm quarter has been doing than the 10 pm quarter since the 3 hour Raw has started.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



EuropaEndlos said:


> WWE CHampion going on at 9PM? Fuck this product... Until they fix that and make Punk main event, let this guy say whatever the fuck he wants about Respect. It may be a lame gig, but it's fucking true!


As much as it is lame to see the Champ being in the midcard, you can't really blame 'em. Punk lost almost all his heat ages ago, he barely gets a reaction nowadays.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Am I supposed to care?


i was just correcting you on a wrong statement you made cuz shitty artists have been collaborating for decades. umad


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> So our options are:
> 
> - A Dancing Fat Guy.
> 
> ...


The options were;

- A guy who got stale with a stupid unrealistic gimmick a long time ago

- An announcer who is well past his prime, but deserves to get the shit kicked out of him all the time

- Brodus Clay


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Rofl Val Venus sign in the crowd


Dean Ambrose was holding up the sign!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



EuropaEndlos said:


> WWE CHampion going on at 9PM? Fuck this product... Until they fix that and make Punk main event, let this guy say whatever the fuck he wants about Respect. It may be a lame gig, but it's fucking true!


It was a long time ago that Punk said a lie on TV.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton to go over clean please.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton better lose. This fucker is leaving soon to film a movie and having him win makes no sense.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



UknowWho said:


> YES ORTON!
> Punk needs to win clean.


This.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWFVK said:


> As much as it is lame to see the Champ being in the midcard, you can't really blame 'em. Punk lost almost all his heat ages ago, he barely gets a reaction nowadays.


:kenny


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



God Movement said:


> So it's going to be the number 2 guy (Punk) vs the number 3 guy (Orton)
> 
> The tables have surely turned since WM27


Nah, Sheamus is the #3 guy now. Orton might be #4 I guess.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is a PPV caliber match being held on the 9 o'clock spot on RAW..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

give me fucking paul heyman


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Orton better lose. This fucker is leaving soon to film a movie and having him win makes no sense.


So you know what's going to happen. RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!

Or Ziggler comes out to distract Orton.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

same haircut haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

9 TIME WORLD CHAMPION
Hogan's 5 reigns, Hart's 5 reigns, Austin's 6 reigns >


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The 9 pm quarter has been doing than the 10 pm quarter since the 3 hour Raw has started.


Oh, yeah. I guess.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dueling chants.
EDIT: punk still getting chants without kissing the crowds ass.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton to win to make smarks cry.

He'll lose or DQ though.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

These are two guys who need to do some fucking cardio. Randy's looking how he did when he was chubby in 2004.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dean Ambrose better run in with a chair and level Orton.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

For a guy that bashed Bret Hart earlier, he sure does like wearing his colors, lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cm punk is boring bc the crowd said so....


Lets go orton
CM PUNKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Waiting for Ziggler to interfere.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> i was just correcting you on a wrong statement you made cuz shitty artists have been collaborating for decades. umad


Oh, then I stand corrected...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Haircuts.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay, this crowd confuses me. They boo the shit outta Punk, then chant his name. 

Also, no kid's voice in those Orton chants. All males it sounds like.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> Can't wait for Orton to go over the WWE champ clean!


Ha! Legit funny.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WWFVK said:


> As much as it is lame to see the Champ being in the midcard, you can't really blame 'em. Punk lost almost all his heat ages ago, he barely gets a reaction nowadays.


Who will get more of an action? Dude this is the worst statement ever... He's getting a huge ovation right now. Only guy above him is really Cena... So if Cena goes on last, why not have punk go on second to last. This early? YOU'RE TELLING ME THERE ARE THAT MANY GREAT NAMES ON RAW THAT DESERVE THE TIME SLOT OF 9:15 - 10:45? Fuck off!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Now they chant CM Punk.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

crowd forgot they were supposed to boo the backbreaker


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Okay, this crowd confuses me. They boo the shit outta Punk, then chant his name.
> 
> Also, no kid's voice in those Orton chants. All males it sounds like.


They only boo'd Punk because he interrupted Hart's welcome back speech


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler defending Bret Hart?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hypocrites.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bland Orton


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Like I said, what's to stop him from just walking out again? 

Besides Orton, lol.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't care how young Orton is, he is already a has been.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol at Punk.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yay, Punk's a heel...so now suddenly he can't wrestle and runs away from his matches.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Arcade said:


> I enjoyed it better than Mae Young's hand birth.


What, is this some sort of dig at me? You know I'm an Attitude Era mark, so because you can't defend how pointless and awful that Sheamus segment was, you're way of 'getting back at me' for pointing it out, in your mind, is to bring up something else bad from a period I like? What does Attitude even have to do with that segment? All I said was "that was a shitty segment" and I got people saying "well it was better than X" or "I'll bet if it happened in Attitude you'd call it classic." No, morons, a bad segment is a bad segment. Mae Young was a bad segment. This was a bad segment. I don't discriminate, bad is bad. So Mae Young sucked, how does that alleviate the bullshit we just saw?

So, maybe instead of trying to get one over on me by bringing up something which has nothing to do with the subject, you can just admit it was a terrible segment that served no purpose and was full of crappy attempts at comedy.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think it would be funny if WWE never brought up again that Heyman was driving the car, just pretend it never happened. Seems like something they would do.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"

montreal fans are the best!!!

thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This match is pretty awful. Much worse than the matches they had around Wrestlemania last year.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> What, is this some sort of dig at me? You know I'm an Attitude Era mark, so because you can't defend how pointless and awful that Sheamus segment was, you're way of 'getting back at me' for pointing it out, in your mind, is to bring up something else bad from a period I like? What does Attitude even have to do with that segment? All I said was "that was a shitty segment" and I got people saying "well it was better than X" or "I'll bet if it happened in Attitude you'd call it classic." No, morons, a bad segment is a bad segment. Mae Young was a bad segment. This was a bad segment. I don't discriminate, bad is bad. So Mae Young sucked, how does that alleviate the bullshit we just saw?
> 
> So, maybe instead of trying to get one over on me by bringing up something which has nothing to do with the subject, you can just admit it was a terrible segment that served no purpose and was full of crappy attempts at comedy.


Right on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Randy Orton is about as convincing as a wet fart


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk will never be booked over Orton. That's not happening heel or face.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Grass420 said:


> aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"
> 
> montreal fans are the best!!!
> 
> thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


America FUCK YEA!!!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The crowd is now in full not giving a fuck mode.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Murray won the US Open. First Brit since Fred Perry to win a grand slam.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think Punk lost a tooth.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Grass420 said:


> aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"
> 
> montreal fans are the best!!!
> 
> thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


and people like you give my country a bad name


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn this match is pretty bad


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Let's go Orton!"
"CM PUNK!"

Dueling chants with male voices in both sides, holy shit I missed this. How long has it been?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

With the tat sleeves and the matching haircuts they're looking goofily twin-like. May as well make them random tag partners in the next random tag match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Grass420 said:


> aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"
> 
> montreal fans are the best!!!
> 
> thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


I always do enjoy the obligatory "my country is better than the United States" posts whenever Raw is in another country.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why do I think Michaels is here?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay, Cole. Punk's elbow is an homage to the Macho Man, not HBK.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk will never be booked over Orton. That's not happening heel or face.


He should


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was Brets move, Cole... fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Tedious said:


> Murray won the US Open. First Brit since Fred Perry to win a grand slam.


Should have at least cut his barnet for the final.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> "Let's go Orton!"
> "CM PUNK!"
> 
> Dueling chants with male voices in both sides, holy shit I missed this. How long has it been?


Well not that long. Whenever Bryan and Punk met, it was the same.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Grass420 said:


> aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"
> 
> montreal fans are the best!!!
> 
> thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


I would be proud too. The crowd is very good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> "Let's go Orton!"
> "CM PUNK!"
> 
> Dueling chants with male voices in both sides, holy shit I missed this. How long has it been?


Think this happened at OTL with Punk and Bryan


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

But Cole, doesn't Boston hate Cena?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Are they ever going to sell that Bob Orton made the Superplex famous whenever his son Randy uses it?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Grass420 said:


> aasssshole chants!! "shut the fuck up" "shut the fuck up"
> 
> montreal fans are the best!!!
> 
> thank "god" i am Canadian.. it makes me proud that we have real wrestling fans here.. unlike in some areas of the prison capital of the world, the united states


What the hell do prisons have to do with wrestling? No big though, enjoy the American founded and based WWE show that decided to come to Canada tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ortons clotheslines :lol pathetic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

COME ON MONTREAL.

Orton, stop it. You are not that kind of face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like "Yooooo!" "Baaaaay!"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

whoa! a below average back bodydrop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love how Orton loves the drugs yet Punk looks like a he knows where to find the best cocaine.
Still not splooging.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Come on Montreal!" does Orton think he's a rock star?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Crowd's into the match, despite alot of people here claiming otherwise.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

orton just does not fit being a face at all, he has to turn heel soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> COME ON MONTREAL.
> 
> Orton, stop it. You are not that kind of face.


At least he wasn't doing the Christian clapping thing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> What, is this some sort of dig at me? You know I'm an Attitude Era mark, so because you can't defend how pointless and awful that Sheamus segment was, you're way of 'getting back at me' for pointing it out, in your mind, is to bring up something else bad from a period I like? What does Attitude even have to do with that segment? All I said was "that was a shitty segment" and I got people saying "well it was better than X" or "I'll bet if it happened in Attitude you'd call it classic." No, morons, a bad segment is a bad segment. Mae Young was a bad segment. This was a bad segment. I don't discriminate, bad is bad. So Mae Young sucked, how does that alleviate the bullshit we just saw?
> 
> So, maybe instead of trying to get one over on me by bringing up something which has nothing to do with the subject, you can just admit it was a terrible segment that served no purpose and was full of crappy attempts at comedy.


And you take that as an attack how? If the Sheamus segment was horrible, then what is the difference between this segment, and the countless comedy segements in the Attitude Era? It's still a mystery to why you watch WWE if all you are going to do is put down the show every week.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk will never be booked over Orton. That's not happening heel or face.


In your deluded fantasy world? Probably.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I like Ziggler new shirt.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck this finish


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton just jizzed in his pants...


*waits for it*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Called it! So who does Orton RKO now?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ok..........


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Super Orton.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol....super orton?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ah, Ziggler is pushing the new differently colored shirt


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"I'm a little bit impartial on this one" epic

ziggler takes a bullet for punk


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What a stupid DQ. Why what so long to interfere? It's not like Orton was defenseless or unconscious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton & Lawler Vs. Punk & Ziggler later in the show. 

It is coming.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton politicking again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LAWLER TO THE RESCUE


KuritaDavion said:


> At least he wasn't doing the Christian clapping thing.


Should of been the reason he got taken off TV.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fpalm why oh why go away Lawler


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

god the Crowds is hot tonight


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> I like Ziggler new shirt.


I do too. Mainly because this one isn't pink.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Randy! Randy! Randy! Randy!"

Holy shit Orton's overness never ceases to amaze me, even though he's been pretty irrelevant this year.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not this shit again with Lawler


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tag Match coming up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think the Montreal crowd are randy


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Glad they've completely turned Punk into a pussy. Can't have a heel that actually wins and poses a threat, gotta make them all look like cowards who never want to fight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is BS.

And this is how they've booked the match that the WWE Champ's in tonight? fpalm


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Could be worse, at least Cody isn't out there with his tanning erection.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What
The
Fuck

Commercial :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

For once I would like to see Orton get beat down and not come out on top.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What the fuck? Advert?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How sloppy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Random commercial break.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AWFUL TIME FOR A FUCKING COMMERCIAL. For a shitty USA show at that. Fuck that shit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF is this $#!t?!? Commercials right in the middle of seeing a fight???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

NOW WAIT A MINUTE PLAYA


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Random commercial?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dear god not a tag match please.

:lmao Even the director said "Fuck this."


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF Commercial?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL A ring announcer is beating up the WWE champ :lol


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is too much for me, I'm not watching WWE for some time... Football, here I come.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

unexpected commercial da fuck


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

aw fuck this, king? really?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

can we not get senior citizens involved please :StephenA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Zigger is Mr. Money in the Bank. Why didn't he beat up Punk and become WWE champion???*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The hell was that sudden commercial break.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why commercial now?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What? They stop a brawl for advertising now?!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They cut to commercial during a brawl?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Someone is getting fired tonight...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm actually glad they went to commercial. Can't believe they're booking Lawler to strong and Punk looks weak now. 

This booking is shit. I've been really patient, but this is just stupid.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Who cares?" -John Pollock


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! Why can't that fat Memphis king wannabe bitch stay away?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That is one commercial break even I couldn't see coming.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Codemned after Raw. Maybe I watch that again after the game


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow...awesome time for a fucking commercial break


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Meh, a little disappointed that Punk is a weak pussy heel now. But I didn't expect anything else.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I fucking hate Jerry Lawler. So much. It was so fun without him last week. All I have now are the memories.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What a perfect time to go to commercials!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

A WILD COMMERCIAL BREAK APPEARS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Arcade said:


> And you take that as an attack how? If the Sheamus segment was horrible, then what is the difference between this segment, and the countless comedy segements in the Attitude Era? It's still a mystery to why you watch WWE if all you are going to do is put down the show every week.


WWE is like a drug addiction. At first you have some really fucking good times with it but then you get addicted, you know it's bad yet you can't stop.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Lexarssist;12001803 said:


> *Zigger is Mr. Money in the Bank. Why didn't he beat up Punk and become WWE champion???*


He can only cash it in on Sheamus


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



thegame2432 said:


> Glad they've completely turned Punk into a pussy. Can't have a heel that actually wins and poses a threat, gotta make them all look like cowards who never want to fight.


I blame the Be A Star bullshit for that. Kind of makes sense when one thinks about it. All heels are bullies, so in "Be A Star" world, all bullies are cowards...ugh.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/livestream


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



thegame2432 said:


> Glad they've completely turned Punk into a pussy. Can't have a heel that actually wins and poses a threat, gotta make them all look like cowards who never want to fight.


The number one reason why they can't build believable heels, thus not being able to build for the future.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Horrible commercial break


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OK SO ON THE FLY BOOKING. COMMERCIAL ENDS THE BRAWL IS STILL IN PLACE THEN WE HEAR HEYMAN LAUGHING MANIACALLY AND HE SAYS "YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'VE DONE" THEN AMBROSE COMES OUT AND STABS LAWLER. YES? NO?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lol at the Canadia **** being all arrogant. Because chanting at a WWE show shows how great a country is :lol 

Probably THE ONLY thing you guys should be proud of.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Commercial? Damn USA Network.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh fucking retire already you fat useless piece of shit!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk chickenshit heel#450

great match with atmosphere though. Del Rio made Orton tap out, would it have been a crime to have Punk beat Orton clean or dirty for that matter.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

woah, that finish was extremely and horribly bad........ziggler it's the most unimposing MITB winner ever, I love the guy but the bookers are just shitting all over him, nobody is going to believe shit if he wins the WHC belt


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Lexarssist;12001803 said:


> *Zigger is Mr. Money in the Bank. Why didn't he beat up Punk and become WWE champion???*


He likes the briecase better than the belt. 

:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I too am glad there was a commercial. Fuck watching a washed up fucking cunt of an announcer beat up the WWE Champion


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm not gonna complain about the commercial, do you really want to see punk getting his ass kicked by king?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love Montreal so, so much.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

A tag match was made you guy need to watch the stream during the break

http://www.wwe.com/inside/livestream


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh boy this segment was so boring I enjoyed the divas match more! D:


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mr. Wrestling X said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/livestream


I open this up and it goes straight to commercial.

Fuck everything.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

.............

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao the fuck?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tag team match playa!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToxieDogg said:


> A WILD COMMERCIAL BREAK APPEARS!


Commercial break used momentum killer, it was super-effective!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF, since when do they stream RAW on WWE.com?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF is going on?!? Are we really having a tag match now?!? This is BS!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How many more goddamn times are we going to have Lawler forced upon us before that fuck retires?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

[email protected] taking both of them. Huge Randy chants without a storyline for more than a year, Randy Orton STILL the most over guy in the industry.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Even in regard to kayfabe, what would Dolph (or anyone) have to gain by interfering in his adversary's match? This wasn't a title match so it's not like he cost Orton some great opportunity. In fact the winner is supposed to get the bigger piece of the "purse".

So what the fuck does Dolph get out of interfering? If he just wanted to lay hands on him, why didn't he do it backstage? Lol and why do these guys wait until the last possible moment to interfere? And shit, aren't there penalties for interfering in a match you weren't involved in? What would stop ANYONE from costing someone a match when there's absolutely no punishment for doing so? If I had beef with a guy I would make sure he never won anything as long as I lived. I would just keep interfering in his matches and beating up the other guy. He'd lose 100% of his matches and he'd never win a title. And apparently nothing would happen to me.

And _what's_ the deal with airplane peanuts?? (Jerry Seinfeld voice)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

An Impromptu Tag Team Match...

Seriously, shouldn't they be expected at this point?


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

tag team match out of commercial? jesus christ......


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So they made it a tag match without an announcement?

Or maybe the announcement wasn't important enough to be televised.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh, a tag team match. And I still don't care.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WRESTLINGFORUM ACTIVE GUYS. VOTE NOW.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fpalm random tag with fucking king


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SummerLove said:


> WTF, since when do they stream RAW on WWE.com?


This....


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> "Randy! Randy! Randy! Randy!"
> 
> Holy shit Orton's overness never ceases to amaze me, event though he's been pretty irrelevant this year.


He hasn't been in a proper storyline since the Triple H feud in 2009, but we the faithful still remember how good he was between 2007-09


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Lexarssist;12001803 said:


> *Zigger is Mr. Money in the Bank. Why didn't he beat up Punk and become WWE champion???*


For the WHC you moron, not WWE champsionship. Jesus, you think you people would know this by now.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Someone post the Cornett face.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whoa hold the fuck on,so now its a tag match? Man, fuck the show I guess. Commercials are much more important.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler needs a retirement match. Actually no, he needs a loser gets savagely killed match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

who didn't see a full blown match coming...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton and Punk wrestling in slow motion tonight too..seem tired


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

FFS, a tag match (playa)?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What it still dont end.... just end it please T_T


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



FourWinds said:


> I blame the Be A Star bullshit for that. Kind of makes sense when one thinks about it. All heels are bullies, so in "Be A Star" world, all bullies are cowards...ugh.


The funny thing about that is the two biggest faces have acted like two of the biggest bullies. Sheamus has acted like more of a heel and "bully" in his feud with Del Rio than ADR has. Not to mention the constant attacks of Ricardo. Let's not forget when Cena humiliated the defenseless commentator Michael Cole a couple months back, dousing him in bbq sauce in the middle of the ring. Those are more bully-esque acts than anything Punk has done.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

somebody end this shit please god fuck mother fucker i don't want to listen Vickie Gerrero


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Randy is over with the crowd tonight as always (Y)*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Watching Ziggler have to sell for Lawler makes me sick. 

Shouldn't Punk just walk out now?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler dropkick, nice. He does it better than Punk does now, haha


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh fucking retire already you fat useless piece of shit!


Or Vince could make him not say anything.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Lexarssist;12001803 said:


> *Zigger is Mr. Money in the Bank. Why didn't he beat up Punk and become WWE champion???*


Because now all of a sudden, the MITB winner can't pick who they want to face anymore. Yup, it's strictly brand related despite everyone being on the same show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> [email protected] taking both of them. Huge Randy chants without a storyline for more than a year, Randy Orton STILL the most over guy in the industry.


This. They need to put the strap on him when he comes back.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If this gets Lawler off commentary for the rest of the night it's fine with me


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cheering for Lawler? Fuck


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Raw is really making me want Popeye's.


Yeah, isn't that convenient, 4 guys in the ring, GUESS WE'RE HAVING A TAG MATCH, HUH? Interesting how we don't see that thanks to the commercials. In fact, any commercial break seems to conveniently cut out the heels getting the heat. We have the faces clear the ring or get the upper hand, commercial break, suddenly the heels are in control and we get a quick recap of what put them in that position. Seriously WWE, we need to SEE the heels get the advantage to hate them, not just be told about it while we watch commercials.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

60 Year old man destroying Ziggler.

Vickie: COME ON PUNK HELP HIM

I'm laughing.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, Punk belongs where he is. In the midcard. Though a ring announcer beating him up is a bit much, but still, Punk is only great when he's breaking kayfabe during shoots, and that's about it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's no longer enough for this feud to end with Punk shooting on Lawler. He must now actually shoot Lawler. Just end it forever.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What's even sadder is that this probably _won't_ be the last tag match we see tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

booed out of the building early now CM Punk chants lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*God i hate that bitch when she screams*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hopefully this Lawler kid will go over clean here.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM SUX! chants lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't believe WWE didn't stop in Toronto for this short Canadian tour.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

On the one hand, the crowd is hot so the show seems better than usual but on the other hand, I'm watching a tag team match featuring Lawler. Should I stay or should I go...decisions, decisions.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> If this gets Lawler off commentary for the rest of the night it's fine with me


The usual. Who knows? Maybe Punk'll fuck him up some more and he'll take NoC off. That'd...that'd be fantastic.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL at punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Randy Orton just gave the "I just slipped a roofie in this bitch's drink and she doesn't know it" face.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Enough of this foolishness.... Where's Daniel Bryan?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WWFVK said:


> Well, Punk belongs where he is. In the midcard. Though a ring announcer beating him up is a bit much, but still, Punk is only great when he's breaking kayfabe during shoots, and that's about it.


This piece of trailer park trash that is you jabroni!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

was teddy long here i see a tag team match


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is so boring. Come on.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TJTheGr81 said:


> The usual. Who knows? Maybe Punk'll fuck him up some more and he'll take NoC off. That'd...that'd be fantastic.


:artest2:jesse

i'd rather see the big show back than lawler on commentary


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lawler the promising young talent


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'd rather have 8 minutes of JTG struggling to make sense through his grill than watch Lawler in the ring


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

save_us DB


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> An Impromptu Tag Team Match...
> 
> Seriously, shouldn't they be expected at this point?


E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB! XD

Sheesh...these commercial breaks...

Now the WWE stream is down...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can we get to the part where Punk walks out and Ziggler gets RKO'ed please.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



MajinTrunks said:


> Enough of this foolishness.... Where's Daniel Bryan?


the real Best int the World has to be saved for last you know lol. Cant wait to see what kind of reaction he'll get


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Randy Orton just gave the "I just slipped a roofie in this bitch's drink and she doesn't know it" face.


:lmao

He would be an amazing serial killer in a movie.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Waiting for something to actually happen on this show. Watching Hogan's insane pyro extravaganza on YouTube in the meantime.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can Michaels come out and troll Montreal for 20 minutes like he did in 2005? Nothing will top that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> For the WHC you moron, not WWE champsionship. Jesus, you think you people would know this by now.


*Take it easy. Already had 2 replies.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Daniel Bryan should come out as color commentator like Miz did last week. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

As the last Lawler fan in the IWC, I am enjoying this heh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Paul E!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PAUL HEYMAN!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank God. Heyman is here to save this shit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Booing heyman?

What the fuck, Canada?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THANK YOU BASED PAUL!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

FUCK YEAH


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

HEYMAN


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Paul Heyman :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Paul E!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THE FUCK, HEYMAN?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

EC DUB CHANTS!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ECW CHANTS


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

how overbooked can one match be


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Vickie going crazy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

HEYMAN! :mark:

ECW CHANTS! :mark:


This crowd is awesome


SOMEONE KICK VICKIE IN THE FUCKING THROAT. MY GOD. :frustrate


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did they boo Paul E? These motherfuckers are bizarro tonight.

NOW, ECW chants? :lmao :lmao Crazy Canadians


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dem ECW chants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Vickie...shut up. The good performers are talking.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM Punk look weak as shit with that hair look.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hahaha Heyman and Punker just don't give a fuck about Vickie!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Somebody rip that bitch's tongue out and stamp on it. Now, please.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man, bless her heart but her shrieking is horrendous....poor Eddy must have walked on eggshells to avoid pissing her off.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Punk...excuse me


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lolol they're just having a meeting.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

HAHAHAHAHA I'M LOLING SO MUCH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lol I can't even.......


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler should go over here. He's young and talented up-coming babyface, possibly a future WWE champion/face of the company. If the WWE has any sense they'll give him the pinfall over Ziggler or Punk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I liked that finish


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Did they boo Paul E? These motherfuckers are bizarro tonight.


Yeah, booing heels is something you should never do, ever, right?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



wwffans123 said:


> CM Punk look weak as shit with that hair look.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao

Ziggler getting RKO'd in the background looked hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*So Ziggler over Orton this Sunday then?*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk and Heyman just completely ignored the show and talked to each other! Boss status!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

There is our Mr Money in the Bank winner loosing yet another match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bad news: Ziggler loses yet again. 

Good Nes: Punk/Heyman partnership continues to gain my interest.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk and Heyman don't give a fuck! LMAO!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

 Ziggler is going to cash in on CM Punk belts??


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk ran out of fucks to give.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

orton keeps the shovel alive in HHH's memory


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Orton will lose sunday.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was... I just don't know how to describe that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Soooo Orton goes over Ziggler clean so why should we pay to watch them wrestle on Sunday at the PPV?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder how long Lawler will be the face of the company, I give him at least 20 years, just imagine when this young talent enters the prime of his career.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wish they would bring violence against women back, just so someone could chair-shot Vicki Guerrero


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Turned it off after the opening segment... have I missed anything or should I be grateful to have been able to get it off my tv without twitching to horribly?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao at Punk and Heyman at the end of that match. Awesome.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Very intriguing moment there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

a Rock vs Cena dvd? There match wasnt even that good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE literally does not want to book anyone correctly. ANYONE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Kabraxal said:


> Turned it off after the opening segment... have I missed anything or should I be grateful to have been able to get it off my tv without twitching to horribly?


Nothing to see here.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Greatness on screen, Once In a Lifetime. DVD should be awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SpeedStick said:


> Ziggler is going to cash in on CM Punk belts??


*He can't. *


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I would rather watch TNA than have Lawler back on commentary


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

after the opening segment this show has been pretty bad, booing clay was funny


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> I wish they would bring violence against women back, just so someone could chair-shot Vicki Guerrero


I'm glad someone else appreciates the days when it was okay for a man to smack a bitch in the face with a steel chair. the glory days.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL oh god Heyman and Punk didn't give a fuck


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> Soooo Orton goes over Ziggler clean so why should we pay to watch them wrestle on Sunday at the PPV?


Don't think anyone would order a PPV for a Dolph Ziggler match in the first place :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> I wish they would bring violence against women back, just so someone could chair-shot Vicki Guerrero


Dudley Boyz. Vickie Guerrerro. Handicap Tables Match. BOOK IT. (Y)


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This Cena/Hart segment will need a Brazzers logo.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CAREER ALTERING MATCH!!!!

BOTH GUYS APPEARED ON RAW THE NEXT NIGHT LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED!!

CAREER ALTERING MATCH!!!!

MOST LIKELY GOING TO BE A REMATCH AT NEXT YEAR'S MANIA!!!

END OF AN ERA!!!

HHH TEASES RETIREMENT FIVE MONTHS LATER!!!

AFTER A MATCH WITH BROCK LESNAR!!!

BOTH TAKER AND HHH MOST LIKELY EXPECTED TO COMPETE AT NEXT YEAR'S MANIA!!!

IT WAS AN END OF AN ERA MATCH!!!


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



MillionDollarProns said:


> how overbooked can one match be


When Paul E. is around anything is possible.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



PhilThePain said:


> I would rather watch TNA than have Lawler back on commentary


I'd rather watch Tenay and Taz for four hours than Lawler for four minutes


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Obis said:


> :lmao at Punk and Heyman at the end of that match. Awesome.


Awesome? Was pretty fuckin boring to me. What a waste of thirty minutes of pointless wrestling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


I heard "are there any good restaurants in Montreal?"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SoupMan Prime said:


> a Rock vs Cena dvd? There match wasnt even that good.


Either they really don't plan to do Rock/Cena again since they keep saying Once in a Lifetime, or they'll forgot about it when they have a rematch at Mania 29.

Also, lol at Cole when he said "two guys in their prime". Not sure about that.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


Probably just pointless stuff. The point was that they don't care about the match.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


They were talking about if there were any good restaurants in Montreal or any good sightseeing places....


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OMGGG HEYMAN AND PUNX WALKED OFF 2GETHER!!! SUCH A GREAT MOMENT!! BEST PART OF RAW SO FAR!!! SO AWESOME


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


"Kal and Lisa are getting married, what's a good wedding gift?"

"Candle holders usually make good gifts...maybe you should check where they registered and see what they got there"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's amazing how the WWE manages to accomplish next to nothing in 3 hrs of Raw and 2 of Smackdown every week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Beer can!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk and Heyman are awesome.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WE'RE ALL PAUL HEYMAN GUYS, ON THE INSIDE!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"I'm a Paul Heyman guy!"


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"I'm a paul heyman guy"

LOL AND MORE LOLS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"I'm a Paul Heyman guy". Link to last year's shoot promo. More will be explained.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

now i want to know why was eddie marry this bitch ?? ugh ..


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> Awesome? Was pretty fuckin boring to me. What a waste of thirty minutes of pointless wrestling.


This.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That's code for he's the bottom.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

FINALLY! DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES ANGER MANAGEMENT!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Congratulations on winning your match" it's 2012 king 2012!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

We need Miz


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why this music? So ****-erotic. What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sensing a Lesnar/Punk vs. Cena/HHH tag main event at SurSer.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What's with the fucking music?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL oh god


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Any idea what heyman and punk said to each other?


I heard Punk tell Paul

"You know the best thing about Montreal? Leaving"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"This is the most awkward and weird thing I have ever seen" 

Yeah, pretty much, lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bring Miz back on commentary


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ziggler lost a 2 on 1 match against Randy Orton and Lawler, stop bitching about shovels and burials. Orton tapped to Del Rio and was pinned by Ziggler last week. The man continues to put over talent.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WHAT IS THIS MUSIC? I FUCKING CAN'T :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AHAHAHA THE MUSIC CHANGE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THIS FUCKING MUSIC

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I need to start doing harder drugs to watch this show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> That's code for he's the *power* bottom.


Fixed


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> now i want to know why was eddie marry this bitch ?? ugh ..


The character is different from the real life person.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what the hell is this music? lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422730_10151199967560491_2091551892_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423734_10151199968925491_1657793080_n.jpg


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The last few Raws have been terrific. A new edge to the show, better writing...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dat song.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



wwffans123 said:


> We need Miz


We had Miz in a pointless tag team match after the opening segment


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

.............


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This video package makes it look like Daniel Bryan and Kane were once lovers that got separated, briefly had a good reunion, and then immediately started having some domestic violence.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh god, I'm enjoying this too much :lmao


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

bryan and kane have so much chemistry its off the charts :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is the most original and interesting video package I've seen this company do in quite some time.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

thank god the gawd bryan time ..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Daniel Bryan is so funny!*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> We had Miz in a pointless tag team match after the opening segment


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

For some reason I imagine the WWE Creative staff meeting before Monday Night Raw looking a lot like an ER after three or four gunshot wound victims have just been admitted. Lots of chaos, lots of panic, and a whole bunch of people crossing their fingers and playing like hell.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and Bryan = the perfect tag team.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



magusnova said:


> Fixed


Really, you needed to fix that?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

its a smiley face world


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The music to turn crazy serious when the fight breaks out?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Harold


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Like Kane literally just realized he walked into a room he's been standing in for 5 min.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



magusnova said:


> Fixed


When you're a bottom...you have no power.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao !!


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL so funny...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao the therapist


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn... I was hoping for harold.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Dr. Shelby


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> Awesome? Was pretty fuckin boring to me. What a waste of thirty minutes of pointless wrestling.


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Daniel Bryan is pure GOLD :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So wait, DB & Kane didn't see AJ in the room?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was hoping it was Harold


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

so a tag team with the doc as the manager..hmmm


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane is my all time favorite. He and daniel bryan are comedy gold and hopefully a great tag team


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This segment needs more Harold.

This guy just reminds me of Mr Van Driessen.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AJ and the rapist therapist.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck I thought it was Harold!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I want to strangle AJ.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How did Kane not see AJ behind Daniel?


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol send u into a abyss forever or recover


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seriously. It's like the Odd Couple every time Kane and Bryan are on-screen together.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"An Abyss from which you'll never recover..."


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

KANE AND DANIEL BRYAN, FUTURE TAG TEAM CHAMPS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You could tell Bryan was trying not to corpse.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Time to bring some legitimacy to the tag team division.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I smell a sitcom!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane & DB to get the tag title shot at Night of Champions.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



cindel25 said:


> I was hoping it was Harold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


Shut up harold! that was hilarious but Dean Ambrose should have been in the group


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JT Martin said:


> I want to strangle AJ.


*Gently, when banging her* :cool2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh Kane, you can sell anything.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They're tagging together.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WE WANT HAROLD


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Booker T and Goldust D Bryan and Kane :mark:


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



nothingucansay said:


> lol send u into a abyss forever or recover


Kane to TNA?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Last time Punk walked off - Aj: "OMGGGGG I M LOSING CONTROLL!! !"
This time - Aj-" Anger management seems more important "


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

anti-corpse king bryan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So.........short bus bitch gets counseling for Bryan and Kane when she needs it the most.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

its like trying to pick apart a horror movie - just check ur logic at the door


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*That music was fucking hilarious :lmao*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Paul Heyman flew to Canada for a pointless 30 seconds run in? The fuck? Give this man a 20 minutes segment to talk about something.

Music was money in the Kane/Bryan package.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the only way to get someone over nowadays is to make them into a joke. Ryder just missed the dawn of that new "Joke Push Era". Brodus, Bryan, Kane, Punk and Sheamus have been involved in Joke Segments.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hahaha oooooooooooooooh bryan is pure gold as usual ...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just put them in a tag team already and have the two of them be mad all the time, and beat up each other after all their matches. Call them Anger Management or something. Could make for some great moments. They'd be super over and it would provide some good comedy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> Why do the people in these forums get a hard-on over crowd reactions. Are you guys retarded or something?


Well, the crowd reaction is kind of the entire purpose of professional wrestling. And many other forms of entertainment. There's nothing mentally challenged about that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bryan turns shit into gold. I fucking love these entire segments. And him and Kane have great chemistry on screen with each other. This is what made the Attitude Era partly so successful. Unique segments like "Anger Management" and characters like Brodus Clay.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm calling for Kane & Bryan vs Tag Team champs at Night of Champions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Those bitches better buy a RAC TV or Hogan will call the COPS on them.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> How did Kane not see AJ behind Daniel?


It wasn't in the script:krs


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Never thought I would say after watching Wrestling for a long time, that Kane is now a comical face character. LOL!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Hulkster, BROTHA!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JT Martin said:


> I want to strangle AJ.


Yeah, no doubt. I want to do her first though. :lol


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Well, the crowd reaction is kind of the entire purpose of professional wrestling. And many other forms of entertainment. There's nothing mentally challenged about that.


Right. Not the matches.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> So Paul Heyman flew to Canada for a pointless 30 seconds run in? The fuck? Give this man a 20 minutes segment to talk about something.
> 
> Music was money in the Kane/Bryan package.


Yeah, I'm thinking that there will be a segment with them later tonight, there's no way they had him go all the way to montreal for nothing.

Also, hogan commercial during Raw. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not enough Poutine references tonight. It's the best thing about Montreal after all...


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToddTheBod said:


> So the only way to get someone over nowadays is to make them into a joke. Ryder just missed the dawn of that new "Joke Push Era". Brodus, Bryan, Kane, Punk and Sheamus have been involved in Joke Segments.


Yeah, funny wrestlers have never worked before... Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, Triple H (DX), Mankind, The Rock


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*If AJ was choking on a Cheeto I'd call 911*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The one man rock band is in the ring


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Those bitches better buy a RAC TV or Hogan will call the COPS on them.


No pyro, not real.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He sounds drunk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Mr. Ginger Bitch Tits out to bore me again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> Right. Not the matches.


And what do the matches seek to do? Get reactions from the crowd. Make the crowd care about the performers. That's how any entertainment business works.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

One Man Band talks like he got mad snot in his nose. Like the disgusting kid in elementary school.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bryan is funny but you people need to hop off his dick, really don't see what was so "AMAZZZZZZINNGGG!!! LOOOOOLLL!!!' about this segment. And same with Punk, him and Heyman walking out together wasn't "SO FUKN AWESOME!!!" It was actually pretty fucking boring, pointless and a waste of time.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

One man baaaaaaaaaaaand baybaaaaaaay


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THE ONE MAN BAND BAYBAYYYYYY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh no..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

how many times have Ryback squashed Slater?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hey! It is Invisible Pyro Man!!!


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> Booing heyman?
> 
> What the fuck, Canada?


He's a fucking heel you smark.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Heath Slater vs Ryback, Ryderp. Ryder? LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No reaction for Ryder at all :lol


RYBACK! RYBACK! RYBACK! YESSS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback time.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ok, I'll say it and its just my opinion, but why the hell should I see Ryback as a badass when all he does is go against jobbers?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

incoming goldberg chants


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THE ONE MAN BAND BABAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Slater > RKO


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback. Would love to see Ryback vs Lesnar in the future.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Zack Ryder you tube videos with him singing while drivng is pretty hilarious


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

DAT POP!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryder and Ryback!

Marking out for the future of the business.

Two man power trip!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Slater is so fucked.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ONE MAN BAND BABY WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YEEEEEEEEEEEES RAW IS RYBACK


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Here we go again... same old crap, every fucking week.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ha at Ryback getting booed.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYZACK


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Here comes Goldberg lite.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> Right. Not the matches.


No matter how good a match is, if the crowd doesn't give a shit either way, it means nothing. So actually, when it comes to professional wrestling, the matches mean very little.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So they ran out of LEGENDS? Boo I say boo


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Goldberg >>>>> Ryback. 


Disco Inferno >>>>> Slater


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWFVK said:


> Bryan is funny but you people need to hop off his dick, really don't see what was so "AMAZZZZZZINNGGG!!! LOOOOOLLL!!!' about this segment. And same with Punk, him and Heyman walking out together wasn't "SO FUKN AWESOME!!!" It was actually pretty fucking boring, pointless and a waste of time.


You know people can like things you don't like


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love Ryback fuck the haterz!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback's eye is clearing up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback's fixing to kill Slater. Poor Heath.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I honestly can't wait for the day Ryback gets a shot at Cena. Will make all this squash match BS worth it, hopefully.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why am I going for Heath Slater in this match? lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck is wrong with this fool, shaking like he's got the dt's


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hogan was awesome in that commercial.


RAYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK! RAYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK! RAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback is soooo not over. He's under.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



LadyCroft said:


> *If AJ was choking on a Cheeto I'd call 911*


I would give her the heimlich maneuver


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Love Slater. Completely indifferent toward Ryback.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If anyone deserves to throw his hands up and just walk out of matches its poor Slater lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"FEED ME MORE!" "FEED ME MORE!" "FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



cindel25 said:


> So they ran out of LEGENDS? Boo I say boo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


They've run out of legends since Raw 1000...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

See the people want Goldberg. It would be a great move signing him! WWE heard the chants!


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is heath Slater the ultimate jobber?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Gonna start watching raw in about 10mins. Well Done Andy. I'am proud to be scottish tonight


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Slater overselling everything, thank you for making this match watchable.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Former Nexus stablemates. :lol


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Emotion Blur said:


> No matter how good a match is, if the crowd doesn't give a shit either way, it means nothing. So actually, when it comes to professional wrestling, the matches mean very little.


The events revolve around the matches. Fail logic on your part.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why is Goldberg better than Ryback? 

Goldberg's squash matches weren't boring.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YAWN.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I honestly love Ryback.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Will the "Gooooldberg" chants ever cease?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think I actually find Ryback more entertaining than RVD


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Slater is awesome at old-school heelin'


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



nothingucansay said:


> Ryback. Would love to see Ryback vs Lesnar in the future.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

love that spinbuster/powerbomb combo by Ryback.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"FEED..ME..MORE!"
"FEED..ME..MORE!"
"FEED..ME..MORE!"
"FEED..ME..MORE!"

:mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was hoping Slater was going to end the streak


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



LadyCroft said:


> *If AJ was choking on a Cheeto I'd call 911*


wouldn't even have to be a big cheeto either...she's tiny


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm starting to like Ryback.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Gotta love them 2 NXT oldies


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*That is Ryback's finisher??? I don't buy it.*


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

By the way, good to see Heath putting offense in this match and not just getting easily squashed. This was hardly a squash.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Creepy Crawl said:


> Will the "Gooooldberg" chants ever cease?


Probably not. You have to admit the similarities are striking as hell.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ryback is fucking boring. Same shit every month.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So.................which mid-card champion is Ryback going to challenge at Night of Champs?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The corporate shills at work.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Huganomics said:


> Former Nexus stablemates. :lol


sssshhhhhh we are supposed to forget it. Wait a minute no they werent all i remember similar was Skip Sheffield not Ryback


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Durrr, look at all those plants and piped-in chants!111!1


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> So.................which mid-card champion is Ryback going to challenge at Night of Champs?


probably gonna be in the battle royal for the us title.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL at those brainwashed Cena kids doing the 'Feed Me More!' actions :lol:lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Take the Goldberg chants as a compliment, people. Clearly they like him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Promote mobile WWE app.







On a laptop.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the universe doesnt know how to do the feed me more taunt, they look like they are skiing or something


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> So.................which mid-card champion is Ryback going to challenge at Night of Champs?


My guess is that he'll win the battle royal and face Cesaro


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Prime time.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Someone take a picture of this segment and put a brazzers logo on it.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My ******!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PTP entertains me alot more than it should, idk why :lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That whistle....:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!!!

DAT PICK!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dax and Sulfur 8.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao PTP Are fucking hilarious


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So did the script call for them to act extra black tonight?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Someone take a picture of this segment and put a brazzers logo on it.


It would be more original if someone DIDN'T do that.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy fuck these guys are making my life complete.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol kane and bryan tag team


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao I love these fuckers.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Million of dollars...I like them.. Lol


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and Bryan are going after the Tag Titles!!! :mark:

PTP had a pretty good segment. I don't like them, but they were good there.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

FUTURE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and Bryan? Wow. Now I'm convinced Kane and Bryan are going to win the tag titles.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and DB are going to get the titles!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So wait a fucking minute. 

Prime Time Players beat all but one team and they aren't the number one contenders. 

DB & Kane only need to win one match to get a tag title shot?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't think Ryback is going to beat Cesaro. It seems the WWE is (poorly) trying to push Cesaro. My guess is he'll beat the Miz eventually.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i wish titus was my friend


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Hammertron said:


> the universe doesnt know how to do the feed me more taunt, they look like they are *skiing* or something


Well it IS Montreal. They're also pretty close to Vermont so the skiing motion comes naturally to them


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Absolute said:


> Get these two dancing ***** off my TV screen.


:bron































:bron4


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

no more fuckin popeyes!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL AN ANGER MANAGEMENT TAG TEAM. AWESOME


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jesus Christ, that dopey look was half hot, half scary, and half utterly insane.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Billions of Dollars :bryan vs Millions of Dollars


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn I'm so torn...I love the PTP and the thought of Kane and D.Bryan being tag team champs....GOD DAMMIT WWE. T_T


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and DB vs Prime Time Players

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So AJ continues to make matches as she goes. Makes sense.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

As much as I love the PTP's, can't wait to see Bryan and Kane as tag team champions this sunday


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck yes Kane and Bryan for champs!!!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> The events revolve around the matches. Fail logic on your part.


Not anymore they don't. The matches are secondary now. There are no ramifications or consequence anymore. Matches just happen and it doesn't matter who wins and who loses. Chances are there's a rematch the next night on Raw or at the next PPV. And you will most likely see the same superstars compete 5000 times over the course of a given year.

Matches are merely just bumps in the road now. They don't mean anything. Cena lost his Money In The Bank title shot and yet here we are two months later, and Cena is about to receive his second title shot since that time. In other words, the Money In The Bank match and everything that led up to it was meaningless... and was a colossal waste of time. Just like the majority of WWE programming.

Matches mean nothing.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OH MY GOD IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PTP are the closest thing we have to an Edge and Christian like tag team, just all around charismatic.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KuritaDavion said:


> So did the script call for them to act extra black tonight?


So much that the text for their lines was in bold.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What the hell was that? Did that make any sense? Why aren;t they the #1 contenders?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

kane and db as tag champs vs. mysterio and sin cara would help restore some credibility to the tag division.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

First entertaining segment of the show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Kane and Bryan? Wow. Now I'm convinced Kane and Bryan are going to win the tag titles.


I also think they're going to team up Mysterio and Sin Cara, so that might mean we'll get to see Bryan/Kane vs Mysterio/Sin Cara.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE announces number one contenders and just rewrites what they did last week.

I guess this mean D. Bry is officially a comedy face character.

How many turns are we going to see in WWE in 2012? This feels a lot like TNA 2011.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Absolute said:


> Get these two dancing ***** off my TV screen.


:vince2


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So that was a waste of a number one contenders match, good thing i don't waste my time watching smackdown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> The events involve around the matches. Fail logic on your part.


No, he was spot on. Pro wrestling does not exist without an audience. If the audience does not care, they do not pay for the product. Everything is done to elicit a reaction.

A wrestling fan worrying about crowd reactions, positioning on the card, etc. is no different from a sports fan thinking he or she could run a team better than those in charge. It's honestly just something that comes along with being a dedicate fan, and there's no harm in that.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



iwatchwrestling said:


> So AJ continues to make matches as she goes. Makes sense.


Tell me about that period in wrestling history when everything was logical again?

Oh wait..

If you come to watch WWE expecting them to think about such minor details then just stop watching. Enjoy the show and quit whining.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If the Hitman/Cena main event segment delivers, I will call this a good show.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



FourWinds said:


> Probably not. You have to admit the similarities are striking as hell.


Hell yeah they are. I think he needs to do something to set himself apart from Golberg, so he can shed the chants.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I have a feeling that DB and Kane will still have some issues to work out and won't beat PTP tonight. It would be WAY too soon.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why did PTP need a mouthpiece? They're quite entertaining by themselves.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seriously, mah boy D-Young killing me with that pick. 

"HOLE UP! HOLE UP!" 

Titus puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

man if DB and Kane face Kofi and Truth at Night of Champions i wouldnt care about anything else while at the show. Daniel Bryan alone would make me getting tickets for Night of Champions worth it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> So wait a fucking minute.
> 
> Prime Time Players beat all but one team and they aren't the number one contenders.
> 
> DB & Kane only need to win one match to get a tag title shot?


Reputation means everything.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

People who constantly bring up the Goldberg chants... Lesnar used to get similar Goldberg chants when he first started and he became one of the most over/successful superstars of the time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Absolute said:


> Get these two dancing ******* off my TV screen.


Tell me...you didn't just say that.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay, AJ overdid it with that last "Crazy" look... It was a little goofy, if she tones it down a bit, it'd be believable.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Were da fuck is Dane Amber? I heard that man can cut a hell of a in-ring work.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bryan go to turn on kane doing the tag team match.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

MILLIONS OF DOLLArS!!!:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god ptp are not going to be number one contenders. Yes yes bryan and Kane new tag team champions


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

One question. Where the fuck has Big Show been? :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How many people has Kane been tag team champions with? Mankind, Big Show, Undertaker, X-Pac, Rob Van Dam and Hurricane? Daniel Bryan might be added to that list?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Borias said:


> Jesus Christ, that dopey look was half hot, half scary, and half utterly insane.


I have to disagree, when she gives that blank look, then starts writhing around, she doesn't look crazy. She looks like she has a back ache lol.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If WCW Won the Monday Night War, Taker, HHH, HBK would have started TNA


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

if this leads to Cara/Mysterio vs Kane/Bryan than why not.

But I am expecting the PTP to win the belts first, which I would be fine with. They should win it before the two new teams


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> kane and db as tag champs vs. mysterio and sin cara would help restore some credibility to the tag division.


It would but neither are actual teams, just guys thrown together.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i think ptp are going to win the match still.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm still waiting for Dean Ambrose but Kane/D bryan is fantastic. Little Jimmy is going to lose the tag team belt at NOC


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Not anymore they don't. The matches are secondary now. There are no ramifications or consequence anymore. Matches just happen and it doesn't matter who wins and who loses. Chances are there's a rematch the next night on Raw or at the next PPV. And you will most likely see the same superstars compete 5000 times over the course of a given year.
> 
> Matches are merely just bumps in the road now. They don't mean anything. Cena lost his Money In The Bank title shot and yet here we are two months later, and Cena is about to receive his second title shot since that time. In other words, the Money In The Bank match and everything that led up to it was meaningless... and was a colossal waste of time. Just like the majority of WWE programming.
> 
> Matches mean nothing.


You're simply trying to board on "move with the times" bandwagon, but what you fail to realize is that some things will always remain in inertia. Matches are the focus of the events, it's what the people pay to see. Plain and simple.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Freeloader said:


> :vince2


Not sure why this made me laugh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> One question. Where the fuck has Big Show been? :lmao


Another question, who gives a shit?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oui Oui Oui


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> One question. Where the fuck has Big Show been? :lmao


Being unstoppable in dark matches.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I love PTP, super entertaining guys. Very talented. But it would be such a joy to see Kane and my boy Dbry get a tag team run.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dean Ambrose is not debuting.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Tell me...you didn't just say that.


Honestly they were on that level.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was that over excited guy? WEARING A DIFFERENT SHIRT?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*





Dont Try this at home guys


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> The events revolve around the matches. Fail logic on your part.


And the event exists to entertain the crowd. 

If the crowd isn't enjoying the show there's no purpose in it happening at all.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

UknowWho said:


> Oui Oui Oui


YASSSSSS lol love the sign


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the gawd here looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool !! i fucking love him lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You can tell Bryan just fucking loves where he is as a wrestler. He's always trying not to smile.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I miss Kane's theme from 02-08 (however long he had it)


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao at the OUI OUI OUI sign.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane 2012 gets more of an ovation than Kane did all of 2007-2011


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane POP!

THANK YOUUU CANADA! I LOVE MY COUNTRY!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Daniel Bryan can do no wrong!*


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and D Bryan should form a tag team and call it Anger Management.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

IRON MONGER?


Oh wait. Just Kane.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Tell me...you didn't just say that.


*He's gone.*


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> You're simply trying to board on "move with the times" bandwagon, but what you fail to realize is that some things will always remain in inertia. Matches are the focus of the events, it's what the people pay to see. Plain and simple.


And yet last week when given the opportunity, the majority of fans voted for a hug. Not a match. And the things people remember most about RAW these days are the comedy segments, not the match.

In fact without even looking, do you even remember what the main event of Raw was two weeks ago? Give yourself five seconds. Still don't remember? Good, neither does anyone else. But I bet you remember the Anger Management segment.

I'm not trying to tell you to "get with the times". I think it's downright embarrassing and says a lot about the current, pitiful state of WWE.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Big Red American Dragons for Tag Champs!


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck Dean Ambrose, seriously.

Just shut up about the guy already please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao at the white people dancing to Primetime Player music in the crowd.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If Kane/Bryan win, i'm buying the PPV this Sunday! I have to!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PTP look so random with those white shirts :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PTP's need a proper shirt.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Aren't both these teams heel?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

is that a jew star on the back of their shirts? :lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Fuck Dean Ambrose, seriously.
> 
> Just shut up about the guy already please.


I hate him before he's even debuted


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That guy doing the PTP rockin in the back with those two :lol


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and D Bry to win this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oui chants :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh lord Oui Oui Oui chants :lmao


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can almost guarantee it will a tag team triple threat at NOC kofi,truth PTP and anger management


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oui!Oui!Oui!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LMAO at the dudes dancing to PTP.. DAMN this sucks, I like both of these tag teams. >.<


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This story line is funny and all, but you have to wonder wtf kane did to deserve this. Taker would never have been involved something like this. Comedy has a place in wrestling, characters like Kane are supposed to be above that and be legit scary. As a kid, I was scared of Taker. I can't imagine a kid being scared of Kane right now.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



GothicBohemian said:


> And the event exists to entertain the crowd.
> 
> If the crowd isn't enjoying the show there's no purpose in it happening at all.


But at the end, it depends on the match, thus it revolves around the quality of the match.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit I just marked!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So no hugs? Where's the ~TRUST~?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> :lmao at the white people dancing to Primetime Player music in the crowd.


"I been to a lotta' white clubs recently and I realised something... Y'all can't dance... Now do y'all listen to the words? Or the beat?"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wwe expected for people to vote Bryan and Kane to team up so did this instead when they voted hug


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oui chants for Daniel Bryan..the BEST in the industry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So why do Kane & Bryan have to be a tag team exactly?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Tedious said:


> Aren't both these teams heel?


I think Bryan has reached that "Kane" level of transcending heel or face


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> Dean Ambrose is not debuting.


But...but...


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is it just me or has Bryan lost some muscle and even look a bit ''chubby''?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No
Qui
No
Qui...lol


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is one of the best Raws in a while.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

so im guess DB and Kane are playing the faces here and if they win will play the heels Sunday. Or are they just tweeners


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> This story line is funny and all, but you have to wonder wtf kane did to deserve this. Taker would never have been involved something like this. Comedy has a place in wrestling, characters like Kane are supposed to be above that and be legit scary. As a kid, I was scared of Taker. I can't imagine a kid being scared of Kane right now.


What are you talking about?

Kane has always been in comedy skits throughout his career.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> So why do Kane & Bryan have to be a tag team exactly?


To learn to trust each other. Who cares? It's good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh fuck. There's still another hour of this shit :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whoever started the thread about "Oui" deserves a cookie!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> PTP's need a proper shirt.


They look dirty, unless that's just some kind of shading, or whatever.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry Lawler. What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> "I been to a lotta' white clubs recently and I realised something... Y'all can't dance... Now do y'all listen to the words? Or the beat?"


:lol

Remember when Rodney Mack and Teddy Long did the "WHITE BOY CHALLENGE"? They should do that again.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is D Bry even heel now? He doesn't strike me as either a face, heel, or tweener anymore.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> This is one of the best Raws in a while.


Best RAW of the year!!1


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Primetime Losers chant


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> This story line is funny and all, but you have to wonder wtf kane did to deserve this. Taker would never have been involved something like this. Comedy has a place in wrestling, characters like Kane are supposed to be above that and be legit scary. As a kid, I was scared of Taker. I can't imagine a kid being scared of Kane right now.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> But at the end, it depends on the match, thus it revolves around the quality of the match.


Andre The Giant was morbidly obese and could barely move when he wrestled Hulk Hogan at Wrestlemania III.

No one gave a shit. They enjoyed themselves because the match meant something. It had real build and the WWF made it feel "big". If they can create the illusion that something magical is going on, your imagination will take care of the rest.

Little kids don't know what makes a good worker.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



GCA-FF said:


> :lmao Primetime Losers chant


Okay so I wasn't hearing things :lmao


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Pete Rose will be at NOC. he has a bone to pick with Kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Mr No Days Off"??? If that catches on, I will buy the shirt.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Titus O'Neil 4 World Champ in 3 years


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Apocalypto said:


> But at the end, it depends on the match, thus it revolves around the quality of the match.


Anybody in any form of entertainment will tell you that the *bottom line* is how the audience reacts to whatever it is you're presenting to them, plain and simple.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> This story line is funny and all, but you have to wonder wtf kane did to deserve this. Taker would never have been involved something like this. Comedy has a place in wrestling, characters like Kane are supposed to be above that and be legit scary. As a kid, I was scared of Taker. I can't imagine a kid being scared of Kane right now.


Kane has been doing comedy since 1999. This isn't a punishment for him, it's normal.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AWRAWRAWRAWRAW


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I fail to believe I'm the only one who caught what Lawler said.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lmao Titus O'Neil is gold


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That Kane kid has potential. He's going to be huge.


What the fuck was that by Titus? :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Titus barking :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What was Titus just screaming? Some secret shit from Africa?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> Jerry Lawler. What the fuck? :lmao


*Yes I heard that too* :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



iwatchwrestling said:


> They look dirty, unless that's just some kind of shading, or whatever.


Yeah it's a certain kind of shirt, patchy see-through stuff. It's dumb. But you can always tell someones stance on the roster by the type of merch they have. If the PTP's get over (which they are), they'll get a better quality/half-decent shirt.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm starting to like the PTP


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why is commentary dead right now?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looks like something happen in the crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

White Boys can not dance....we can't jump either. 

You know what we can do though? 

Act like douchebags and get TV shows on MTV and movies highlighting our 15 minutes of fame. Yeah! That's what we do!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



GCA-FF said:


> :lmao Primetime Losers chant


Haters can't take that PTP makes MILLIONS O DOLLARS!

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS! MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What's going on in the front row? The camera needs to show it. Someone must of got kicked out or talked to by a WWE security guy.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Titus barking the crowd will start chanting junkyard dog


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> This story line is funny and all, but you have to wonder wtf kane did to deserve this. Taker would never have been involved something like this. Comedy has a place in wrestling, characters like Kane are supposed to be above that and be legit scary. As a kid, I was scared of Taker. I can't imagine a kid being scared of Kane right now.


Kane did comedy bits years ago. He took a different path once he stopped working closely with Undertaker. Kane is just straight better at comedy material than Undertaker as well, whereas The Deadman is viewed more as a threat and danger to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dude has a great fro. That takes effort.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

did something happen or wut


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wut they lookin at?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Something happening in the audience?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Isn't that hollering some sort of fraternity reference?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

lol what the fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Something happened with Jerry?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What are they looking at? Did something happen?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm not watching Raw, but HAD to post this!

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal

Something is going on with Jerry Lawler right now at the commentary table... It looks like he collapsed. Not part of show. 


Hope nothings wrong!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

something is def happenin in the crowd


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What the hell happened at the commentary booth?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happenend with Jerry


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

From slow pace to slow motion...


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

a fan attacked jerry ???


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened to King?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry whupin' some ass


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That crowd is the example that every WWE crowd should follow. If your going to pay to go to the show, you might as well get into it and have fun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened? Lawler just disappeared all of a sudden.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> I fail to believe I'm the only one who caught what Lawler said.


I must be getting good at tuning Lawler out. 

What did he say?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can see something happened in the audience. People are looking somewhere.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> I fail to believe I'm the only one who caught what Lawler said.


*What did he say?*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i hope nothing bad happened to him or i'd feel like a dick


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How many tag matches have we had tonight? This is like the 4th or something isn't it?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened? The crowd is DEAD silent now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Apparently Lawler collapsed.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

brock lesner attacked jerry lawler from the crowd?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what's happening to the crowd, pretty disappointed in Montreal


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bit of a flat match, this. Crowd's gone dead.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



dxbender said:


> I'm not watching Raw, but HAD to post this!
> 
> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> 
> ...


what the fuck?wow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God this match is boring.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> How many tag matches have we had tonight? This is like the 4th or something isn't it?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn. Hope Jerry is fine.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Okay, just caught a glimpse of Cole looking down as if King had fallen to the floor. This is strange. As much as we dog him, hope King is okay.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wanted king off commentary but this wasn't the way I wanted.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They're not showing the commentary table with these camera angle.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Someone tweeted saying Lawler collapsed.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened to lawler???


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seems some hero of a fan slapped Jerry on the back of the head and now he's gone off to cry


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Quietest Daniel Bryan match since forever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what did lawler say?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToxieDogg said:


> Bit of a flat match, this. Crowd's gone dead.


This crowd ain't dead cause of the match...that's for damn sure.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think Jerry left the commentary table.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole seemed awfully composed if Jerry has indeed collapsed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That's a creative tag team finisher.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nice finish.:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CHOKESLAM!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Lawler collapses and the show continues? Awesome, WWE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

BEST PIN EVAR


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole: "ShhhhhH!"

The fuck..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler went down? Shit. I say I want him out, but I don't want anything bad to happen to him. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't blame the crowd for being silent. Hard to react to something going on in the ring when something happens at ringside.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

AHAHAHA....

AHAHAHAHA


LOLLL

AHAHAHA


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome finish. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't know what the fuck is going on

I saw Striker and some other guy comment on something Lawler said, then Lawler went silent, and now he's gone?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:yes im gonna be at Night of Champions and witness them becoming champs :yes:yes:yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

:lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man. Now I'm just worried about the King, say what you will about the guy, love him or hate him but I hope he is alright.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF??? I THOUGHT VINCE LIKED PTP! DAMMIT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww what?!? No more PTP?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal

I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hope Jerry is okay


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ahahaha great finish. Ravens rolling too.....awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler collapsed???? 

Oh wow. I hope he's OK. He is not my favorite performer, but I don't want anything like that to happen.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What the fuck happened with Lawler?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane's greatest love besides X-Pac has now been found.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lmao so PTP lose like that. Oh well I'd be glad to see kane and bryan as tag champs :lmao


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't even focus on how awesome Kane and D. bryan are....Hope King is okay.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

that was awesome, finally an exciting finish to a match


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



dxbender said:


> I'm not watching Raw, but HAD to post this!
> 
> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> 
> ...


Anything else on this? I hope nothing serious has happened.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the one tag team that they've been building for months was knocked out of the #1 contenders spot by a tag team working together for a couple of weeks. Makes sense.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



LadyCroft said:


> *What did he say?*


"Kane is sick, perverted, etc. I usually like that, but not from Kane,"

Not exact but something like that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What happened to Lawler? What did he say?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



GCA-FF said:


> This crowd ain't dead cause of the match...that's for damn sure.


I posted before I saw that something had happened to Lawler, sorry.

Still don't think the match was as good as expected though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Something happened to Lawler....tweets are coming in that he collapsed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol that ending was brilliant. Kane and Bryan beat thing in Wwe right now


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder if that chokeslam will be their finisher? LoL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope all Db and Kane's matches end like that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

@tonystarkradio
Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open...thoughts and prayers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> "@arda_ocal: I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out"


Shit I hope he is ok.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Wow, this great crowd has been....stunned to silence. Fantastic work by the crew to NOT show us what happened exactly.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> "Kane is sick, perverted, etc. I usually like that, but not from Kane,"
> 
> Not exact but something like that.


And then he fainted? So weird.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

#Pray4TheKing RT @tonystarkradio: Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

King shouldn't be anywhere near a ring at his age, this kind of shit pisses me off because it could be avoided.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

From Arda Ocal's twitter 

https://twitter.com/arda_ocal

Something is going on with Jerry Lawler right now at the commentary table... It looks like he collapsed. Not part of show.

He is being carried away by personnel to the backstage area. He appeared unconscious as he was being carried. 

I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out 


Shit...sounds like a heart attack. I hope he will be okay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



F U Cena said:


> WTF??? I THOUGHT VINCE LIKED PTP! DAMMIT


They are being punished for AW. I'm convinced of it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler collapsed? Holy shit best wishes to him. Seriously.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Jerry is okay.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn what's going on with Jerry Lawler, I'm very worried.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope King is alright


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit. What happened to Lawler?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They need to give update on what happened to King, the crowd is clearly not into the show. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



DFUSCMAN said:


> @tonystarkradio
> Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open...thoughts and prayers


fuck that

Not alot of us like Lawler here, but I'm sure we were joking if we were saying "i hope he dies so I don't have to hear him" or something like that. Best wishes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



DFUSCMAN said:


> @tonystarkradio
> Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open...thoughts and prayers


Oh god.. I hope he's okay 
This is why 60+ year old guys shouldn't wrestle anymore, just call it quits.. It's only a matter of time until something like this also happens to Flair.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck hope he's ok


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> "Kane is sick, perverted, etc. I usually like that, but not from Kane,"
> 
> Not exact but something like that.


:lmao I would've laughed more if hadn't collapsed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



DFUSCMAN said:


> @tonystarkradio
> Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open...thoughts and prayers


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Striker said:


> "Kane is sick, perverted, etc. I usually like that, but not from Kane,"
> 
> Not exact but something like that.


what the hell?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I missed last weeks show, and the first half of this one. So, it looks like Punk has gone full fledged heel. I like it. Its when he's at his best.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

PTP will probably get the belts eventually. Bryan and Kane are just the hot team right now. Afterwards, Mysterio and Sin Cara will probably hold it for a bit, and then drop it to PTP.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope we hear an update on Lawler soon.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like a heart attack


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All the people wishing death on Jerry are going to be feeling pretty damn bad right about now.

In other news, Kane and Bryan had fantastic tag team chemistry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wait, what happened to King?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The crowd turned their attention to lawler when he collapsed, that's why they fell silent. Cole has to give an update after the commercial


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck, do you guys think the match caused Lawler the health problems? That's seems like the most logical cause.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really hope Cole says something about Lawler and they just don't ignore it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Oh god.. I hope he's okay
> This is why 60+ year old guys shouldn't wrestle anymore, just call it quits.. It's only a matter of time until something like this also happens to Flair.


I doubt Flair is going to wrestle again, I'm sure he's wrestled his last match, especially if he really is going back to the WWE, no way they are going to let wrestle for them anymore. His head might literally explode if he has an intense promo though like he did in TNA, doubt it though as he will most likely be face if he's GM or in any capacity on WWE.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wanted King of commentary, but not because of a damn heart attack.

Thoughts and prayers are out to him, hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man this is tough. Hope Lawler is ok. It's best that he don't wrestle again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Are they recapping the Brogue Kick AGAIN?!?!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I feel like shit right now for all the shit I've given King over the years. Hang in there Jerry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



adamheadtrip said:


> #Pray4TheKing RT @tonystarkradio: Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open.


Sounds like a heart attack. None of these guys, not even Lawler, are well protected in this business and it's fucking sad and disgusting. There's no reason why Flair, Lawler and others should be wrestling at their age but when you don't have benefits or medical coverage via your employer, what are you to do? It's sick.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck, this is like Ricky steamboat all over again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shit hope he is ok even though I hate him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> They are being punished for AW. I'm convinced of it.


Think it's more that they want to get the wacky DB/Kane duo over more then anything.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow, Jerry really collapsed? Damn, hope he's alright. Legend.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

he was either clutched over in pain or vomiting or something maybe head trauma or haert attack


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no what happened to King?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Older wrestlers than Lawler than taken bumps, but shit... maybe Lawler shouldn't be out there.

Hope he's ok.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nice Car


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

GIVE THE FREAKING UPDATE COLE


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is really heartless of WWE. Its seems as if Lawler has had a heart attack or something to that nature, the least they can do is address the crowd.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this crowd is dead

come on cole, what the fuck? Tell us what happened


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hope Lawler is alright


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They gonna mention it or gloss over.. and get the doctor to tout his assessment??
?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Smart move WWE, don't mention a damn thing about King and take an already silent crowd and bring out f***ing ADR.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds very much like a heart attack. At least they caught it quickly


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did he collapse on air or during the break?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why is YouTube not showing Raw videos?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Lawler's alright.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Silence for Del Rio this time not because of lack of overness.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy Shit, Best Wishes to Lawler.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Aid180 said:


> I hope we hear an update on Lawler soon.


What happened to him?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't particularly like Jerry on the booth these days, but I would wish any sort of hurt on any one. Hope everything is okay with him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole's tone has changed considerably. No doubt he's worried about his partner. Hope they give us an update and aren't that concerned about breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder who is gonna win this match...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

LOL THE MAIN EVENTER TYSON KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So no updates. Good job WWE


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And this is why I will never wish death on people I dislike, even if it's a joke. Just go for their appearance and you won't feel like a dickhead.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh hi Tyson Kidd....

Remember that Monster Push he was reported to be getting??? Yeah Dirt Sheets, what happened to that? You weren't wrong again, were you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tyson gets no pop. At least he's getting Raw time. I'd rather be on Raw once a month than be on Smackdown every week.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kidd got no pop because the crowd is still shocked, this sucks all around


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

obviously no one wanted harm to come to jerry to move him from the table , he shouldnt have been wrestling like he has been , i hope he recovers from this


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Creepy Crawl said:


> What happened to him?





> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> Something is going on with Jerry Lawler right now at the commentary table... It looks like he collapsed. Not part of show.





> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out


Scary stuff.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well from all the Tweet's I've read, it was either a Heart Attack or an AVC.. Some even said he was convulsing and frothing from the mouth..
God I'm worried


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


What the fuck do you expect? Vince has bosses, too.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tyson Kidd jobbing upsets me. the guy is too talented


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't like Lawler but I do hope he is ok. Not to sound mean, but he should of got a physical before doing all this in ring action. Afterall he is 62 years old.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No update can't exactly be good news


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This "show must go on" mentality will always bother me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


not even an update from cole either, that's bullshit


----------



## WCWKidman (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man, does anything good happen in Montreal?!? lol


(In all seriousness, Montreal's a great place)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> Tony Marinaro ‏@TonyMarinaro
> I'm 3rd row ringside. About 25 ft from Jerry The King Lawler. He grabbed his arm & collapsed. Security carried him away. His face was blue.


-


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Feel bad for Lawler, but why are they carrying the show on? I'm getting flashbacks of Owen Hart here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I am waiting to hear an update on Lawler.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ppl cmon the show always goes on, it went on when owen fell wut do u expect


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



johngault said:


> Tyson Kidd jobbing upsets me. the guy is too talented


He's good in the ring. That's it, no charisma, no mic ability, nothing. He doesn't deserve any airtime until he develops the necessary skills.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Least it wasnt during the match.. but no mention?? fucking hell, WWE they must have an idea, thats its already out in the world of Tout, Twitter, Facebook... ffs.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler's collapse really took the crowd out of the show...can't blame them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> Kidd got no pop because the crowd is still shocked, this sucks all around


Yeah pretty much. They are genuinely concerned, and they should be.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


Owen Hart fell 50 feet hit his head and fell into the ring, dead almost instantly. They continued the show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Where is the update COLE? Sheez...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If they don't give one now, I'd hope they update us before the end of the show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Photo of Lawler being taken away

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A2ej3n6CcAEHVlJ.jpg


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Tap out


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hasn't Vince learned anything about Owen's tragedy?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Its a shame they probably won't update about King.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JY57 said:


> -


Sounds like a stroke.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> This "show must go on" mentality will always bother me.


Bothers me that they're completely ignoring it like no one will notice King's not there. I know you can't give a real specific update but damn don't act like nothing happened.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


Owen Hart plummeted to his death at a live PPV and the show went on. You expect anything less from Vince? All about the money.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

nvm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



ToxieDogg said:


> Feel bad for Lawler, but why are they carrying the show on? I'm getting flashbacks of Owen Hart here.


At least they mentioned what happened to Owen right after.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This too depressing for me to care right now, hope Jerry's okay.. Pray for him


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole won't say much about Jerry if he doesn't know what to say. Apparently, Jerry grabbed his chest and collapsed according to people to the left side of the area where the bellman and announcers sit. For all we know he had heartburn, and for all we know he's dead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That doesn't sound good for Lawler at all. 

Oh jeez I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



kobra860 said:


> So Jerry Lawler collapses and is carried out and the show keeps going? Real classy Vince.


You know his motto, "The show must go on." :no:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why they're not saying anything? They think the crowd cares about the match in this situation? Jerry looked great in the match, sad to see a legend like that in this condition. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

been off and on with Raw what happened to Lawler. Heard he collapsed. Was it shown on tv. For some reason Cole is by himself and i hear no explanation. 

Always thought he looked fantastic for his age compared to the Hogans and Flairs but even so a guy like him shouldnt be competing at all. Hope it isnt to bad and he recovers.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> Tyson gets no pop. At least he's getting Raw time. I'd rather be on Raw once a month than be on Smackdown every week.


After what just happened I'm not surprised that the crowd doesn't give a damn


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Arda Ocal:

"Something is going on with Jerry Lawler right now at the commentary table... It looks like he collapsed. Not part of show. He is being carried away by personnel to the backstage area. He appeared unconscious as he was being carried. I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out."


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE where an armbar > a sharpshooter.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder why Cole dosen't say something about what happened to Lawler? They are acting like nothing has happened.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lackluster Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ok Cole is addressing this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TheKaiser said:


> Owen Hart fell 50 feet hit his head and fell into the ring, dead almost instantly. They continued the show.


And it still was wrong. I'm sure that the fans would understand.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is talking about it.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Its never a good thing when they dont acknowledge something happen i hope Lawler is ok


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit.. The update


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is clearly shaken and looking for the go ahead to say something..


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seems like Cole is about to cry.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Creepy Crawl said:


> You know his motto, "The show must go on." :no:


That's not just his motto. That's show-biz.

Cole finally addressing Lawler.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

now the update finally comes. Poor cole. wow so composed


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



thegame2432 said:


> Owen Hart plummeted to his death at a live PPV and the show went on. You expect anything less from Vince? All about the money.


Seriously, what the fuck do you guys expect? This isn't a PPV where he has more control over. This is a tv show that has to fill up time for a network and and advertisers. He just can't cancel the show.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CPR? Fuck!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OMG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is stuttering....this isn't good. This sounds really bad.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow for a second I really thought he was going to announce his death.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was glad to see Kidd on Raw – love the guy – but the entire drama with Lawler has dimmed my enthusiasm for the show. And here's the update.


Oh, this is hard to watch.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole has his serious face on. That means some actual shit went down. Hope Lawler is ok.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Doesn't sound good..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whoa this feels eerily similar to Owen Hart's death.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

im praying for him, this sucks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn dude my hearts racing this is terrible


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit. Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Praying for Jerry


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really hope Jerry is alright.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is in near tears...holy shit...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow doing CPR? That can't be good


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was there footage of Lawler collapsing? Or did it happen during the break????


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh god...all jokes aside hope Lawler pulls through whatever happened.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is so professional.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole was really shaken up, damn.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

where the nearest hospital. why are they performing CPR in the back. Glad they acknowledged it though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

very weird shades of Owen Hart right now and I'm actually almost in tears


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Prayers go out to Lawler.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck..Owen Hart flashbacks all over again..


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Wow for a second I really thought he was going to announce his death.


I thought that as well


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Lawler's okay.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CPR? Fuck.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Emotion Blur said:


> At least they mentioned what happened to Owen right after.


You have to consider that they want to have something to report before they just start spewing random information. I'm sure once they figure out what's going on, and inform the family, then we'll get information. It's really proper procedure. 

Didn't actually see it, was checking the threads to see if anything interesting was happening on raw....


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh fuck.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn, CPR, that doesn't sound good. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Needing to perform CPR... never a good sign. That means he's not breathing.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck not good... really hope King is ok.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

There's your update. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hang in there Jerry!!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wtf? woah, so much hate directed towards lawler that the guy literally collapsed......


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Even though I dislike Lawler's commentary, I'm worried about the guy's health. Really hope the man is okay.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ok so Cole finally addressed the situation. Apparently he wasn't breathing. 

I hope Flair is watching this closely. Regardless what happens to Jerry, his ass needs to stay out of the fucking ring. *Permanently*


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow...I hope he's okay.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My God, This has to be serious, I hope to God that Jerrys all right.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh man, hope he survives.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn...Cole's face and voice....terrible.... prayers to Jerry, pull through King...


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Praying for Jerry


I am too. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole looks like he was about to cry.

He needs a hug 










Cheer up, guys.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I have a bad feeling about Jerry.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Lawler is ok..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Performing CPR can only mean one thing guys... Hate to say it. I'd say they're trying to continue with the show without ruining it...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy shit, sounds like Lawler is proper done


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't even care about the show anymore. How lawler is ok. My dad had a heart attack a few years ago and I would not wish it on someone I hate. Get better soon


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I bet he doesn't make it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh wow. I am shaking right now. 

I am expecting some very bad news before the end of the night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow Cole. My heart just jumped when they showed him like that, I thought he was going to say the worst. Thank god, praying for King.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit. Damn. We've said a lot of heartless shit about King over the years (including I) but if you have a heart, you'd feel agony over this. This is wild.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

About fucking time Cole mentioned it. Thought for a minute they were going to completely ignore it for the whole show, so as not to upset the kids watching or something. :no:

Really hope Lawler's OK. I rag on the guy a lot, but don't want anything bad to happen to him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

legit thought he was gonna report his death right then. Fuck.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh my.. praying for Lawler... 

This is why I'm a fan of Cole. Very professional.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> damn dude my hearts racing this is terrible


Show off.. ¬_¬


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawler isn't fit to wrestle anymore, they need to stop putting him in matches. Hopefully he's okay though.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow, not to make light of things...

... but I imagine CM Punk gets turned face pretty damn quick if the unthinkable happens.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wrestling at his age is crazy.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm kind of shaking here. There was a ton of dead air during the tag match, it must've happened then.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brett Hart comes back to Montreal after the screwjob and something bad happens, he must be cursed :sad:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jesus christ. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well. Fuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

THIS IS A WORK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SoupMan Prime said:


> where the nearest hospital. why are they performing CPR in the back. Glad they acknowledged it though.


When you have to perform CPR on the spot, it's too dire to wait for an ambulance to get there.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow, Cole looked absolutely shaken. Definitely best wishes to Lawler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whoa wait, what's this about King? I was away for a bit and Cole is saying King passed out or something? Was this shown on screen? He's saying its not part of the show, but I'm still kinda wondering if this is surprisingly good acting from Cole and its all kayfabe or its legit.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It does not sound good for lawler, i hope he regains conscious, im praying for him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What a nightmare this is.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If they announce he's dead, I'm going to cry...I don't care who is around me right now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My dad had a heart attack a few weeks ago. I'am praying for King!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm having flashbacks to Owen. Please be okay Jerry


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

really does not sound good. Cole seemed very resigned about it as if there is little hope


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And this is to all you fucks who wished he died.

What in the fuck do you feel now?


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

timing is everything with cpr and they got to him straight away


cmon jerry pull through this


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

please pull though king, im
really shook up


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That guy that made a thread about wishing his death a couple of months ago well probably you have it, I don't feel bad or good he should of retired a long time ago of any ring activity I hope hes okay and get into hiatus for a long time.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't even know if I want to continue watching, the fact that the King might be in serious trouble has really gotten me worried.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Gordon Gekko said:


> Holy shit, sounds like Lawler is proper done


Fuck right off.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy crap I heard Jerry collapsed and is getting cpr treatment at RAW! Damn.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Done, are you guys happy? one thing is making decisions here, other is being in vince's place. 
They are doing the best they can for him, the show going on or not it's irrelevant.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Whoa wait, what's this about King? I was away for a bit and Cole is saying King passed out or something? Was this shown on screen? He's saying its not part of the show, but I'm still kinda wondering if this is surprisingly good acting from Cole and its all kayfabe or its legit.


Fuck you. I fucking hate people like you, this is a persons fucking life. not some smark fucking shit.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ricezilla said:


> THIS IS A WORK


Fuck Off


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They should have never fucking let him wrestle. Seriously, wasn't Punk v Orton enough?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evolution said:


> Performing CPR can only mean one thing guys... Hate to say it. I'd say they're trying to continue with the show without ruining it...


That is exactly what went trough my head right now... Cole was crying, not trying to sound like an asshole, but I think 'something else' happened, and they just don't wanna say it in live TV.. Like Evo said, CPR means only one thing..


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I remember when JR announced Owen's death and Cole's announcement totally reminded me about that moment. Hope the outcome isn't the same.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The only upside to this is they have medics on hand so he has a good shot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Had TV on mute, but turned just as Raw went to commercial. CPR? Fuck... hope Lawler's okay.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm sick with worry, please be alright Jerry


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Seriously, what the fuck do you guys expect? This isn't a PPV where he has more control over. This is a tv show that has to fill up time for a network and and advertisers. He just can't cancel the show.


This exactly. Furthermore, Jerry isn't exactly DEAD here. He collapsed. I saw HBK collapse, unconscious, at a show (Raw, like 15+ years ago). He was fine a couple hours later, not even a concussion. Owen Hart was DEAD when they announced his plight. 

Major difference folks. Get off Vince's ballsac.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just woke up and turned on Raw-And thought it was the continuation of the storyline until I heard
Cole say "Not part of the entertainment tonight".

Immediately thought of the Owen Hart situation.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good news for Lawler, Canadian health are is free! In all seriousness, my prayers are with Jerry & family.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If King makes it through this i seriously think he should retired, all the stress from traveling on the road, and wrestling at his age? he really needs to focus on his health.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy shit. Goodness I hope he's okay. This is terrible news. Good god I hope they get him breathing again. I'm so fucking upset about this. I ragged on his commentary, but the man was/is still a legend and I spent hours upon hours completely entertained by him. I'm very saddened by the fact that he's not okay right now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow, so....um....this is shitty. For all the Lawler bashing we do here, if something serious happens to Lawler, thats gunna suck man. Hope he's ok. Dude's a legit icon in the industry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentary...oh dear.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

omg i got news that jerry is dead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rip legend


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow. The lack of commentary is kinda chilling.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow. Coles not saying anything.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The crowd is dead, and rightfully so. They're all shaken up, just like all of us.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

No Cole now. Uh oh :/


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole not even talking now... NOt good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Freeloader said:


> Ok so Cole finally addressed the situation. Apparently he wasn't breathing.
> 
> I hope Flair is watching this closely. Regardless what happens to Jerry, his ass needs to stay out of the fucking ring. *Permanently*


It's a wake up call to ALL these older guys stuck in the moment/buried in debt. God forbid someone's gonna die in the ring soon because they worked one match too many.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is silent


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole's not even talking guys.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shit Cole left? this is not good at all


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole's silence is saying a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Brodus Clay said:


> That guy that made a thread about wishing his death a couple of months ago well probably you have it, I don't feel bad or good he should of retired a long time ago of any ring activity I hope hes okay and get into hiatus for a long time.


How can't you feel bad at least a little? He has a family and shit, while you can have your opinion about him retiring if this turns out to be real, I can't help but to feel bad.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole isn't even calling these entrances.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentary is not a good thing at all... serious prayers to Jerry Lawler and family.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why isn't Cole talking? =(


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Hearing the disturbing news about my friend/brother Jery Lawler's


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The silent commentary is seriously the most disturbing thing i've heard on a wwe broadcast


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole's not even talking anymore...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow Cole not saying anything, I hate to say this but I believe its something bad


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*We may like or dislike certain wrestlers but there is no place for mocking such a serious incident.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn Cole, that moment was OTE 1999 all over again, shaking. Thank god there's still hope. Praying for Jerry.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn, no cole. not good.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seamus coming out with his goofy grin, how appropriate..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Say something!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You people are complaining about the show going on, but these people are entertainers. It's their job to keep the show going, to keep smiling, and give the fans what they came for, and that is a show. I really hope Lawler is okay but there's not much else Vince can do.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yeah. Erm. Don't wrestle at over 60 years old.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentary?

Fuck, this is really bad. no one can even enjoy the show now


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh shit Cole got quiet has hell. This can't be good.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Shit got real.... cole is dead silent... man i hope this turns around


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

also, i know something tragic just happened, but the whole no commentary thing is making me incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God Bless you King and your Family


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They should have never fucking let him wrestle. Seriously, wasn't Punk v Orton enough?


Don't blame WWE, Jerry wrestles all week long in Memphis too, they wouldn't let him wrestle if they had worries.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is surreal...


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God bless Jerry. David otunga being featured prominantly because he's dating jennifer Hudson. WWE backstage politics.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This doesn't look good... No commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole's silence is scary.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I had no clue Lawles collapsed. I just heard him say something about Kane.

Holy fuck I hope he's ok.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the thing with King is real


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is silent... not liking this.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cole is there and silent


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Would not be shocked at this point. In fact I'm preparing for it.

Damn. This is sad. Let this be a lesson to *everyone*. You never know when it's your time. Make the best of what you have and don't take anything for granted.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No Cole speaking now? Wow.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Otunga, and his Little Red Riding Hood" cape.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fuck. No commentary can only mean the worse. Please give us good news.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

For a minute, wasn't sure if Cole was even at the table, but he's there. Guy is so shaken he can't even speak. This is a bad sign. Hang tough, Jerry!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is a terrible situation 

Hang in there King!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm getting legit goosebumps with Cole being silent and everything. Hope Jerry makes it...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole being silent is not good at all...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentary........

Please, Jerry, please be okay man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole is crying at the booth. I think Lawler passed away.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My heart starting racing during Cole's announcement. This really sucks and I hope Jerry can recover. I was about to post during his match that he looked slimmer then before. I hope he wasn't on any dangerous diets or fat burners that led to him collapsing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn....


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow this is eerie. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ohh shit cole is in silence.....not good =(


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> I'm shaken by the news of my friend Jerry Lawler's medical emergency in Montreal. Hands shaking. Prayers for the King. I feel helpless.


Hang in there, King!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The fact that there is no commentary is really scary


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damnit no Cole now  Real bad signs here.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Something is wrong...he's not talking but he's over there.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentarty, hope he's ok.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SummerLove said:


> You people are complaining about the show going on, but these people are entertainers. It's their job to keep the show going, to keep smiling, and give the fans what they came for, and that is a show. I really hope Lawler is okay but there's not much else Vince can do.


Not that I disagree, but the crowd has been dead ever since, did you see when Kidd came out? No reaction at all, they're shocked, as are we.

I just saw Cole and it looked like he had his hand over his face, fuck man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

 Cole is there but isnt talking. im expecting the worse. fucking tragic


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn never seen the table this quiet.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jeez, EVERYTHING is silent!


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Lawlerrrrr


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is chilling as fuck right now smh.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully Lawler is ok. If he can't make it through, then next week would be a very sad Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

jrsbbqJim Ross
I'm shaken by the news of my friend Jerry Lawler's medical emergency in Montreal. Hands shaking. Prayers for the King. I feel helpless.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hang in there Jerry were all with you


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i turned off my stream i can't watch it anymore


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this is eeary


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is so surreal.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's making it worse that Cole is there but not even saying anything


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really hope Cole's silence doesn't mean what I think it does..


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

im having anxiety ..........this isnt happening


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Commentary's completely quiet now.. this shit can't be good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No commentary at all... this is bad.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SoupMan Prime said:


> where the nearest hospital. why are they performing CPR in the back. Glad they acknowledged it though.


Because you start CPR immediately. 

Having lost a parent just a few months ago to a massive coronary incident, and knowing what CPR implies in this sort of situation, I'm very concerned...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This just feels wrong watching this....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can't imagine how hard it has to be for Sheamus and Otunga to go out there and perform right now.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think I hear cole sobbing.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is so eerie damn king pull through


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i can only assume cole kept silent b/c he just got word that Lawler died....thats chilling.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



WashingtonD said:


> Don't blame WWE, Jerry wrestles all week long in Memphis too, they wouldn't let him wrestle if they had worries.


It's a wake up call for every wrestler with 60 years old trying to pretend it's still the 80's.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm not even sure I want to watch this anymore.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I see Cole but he's probably being told something.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is it me, or did Cole not even call that entire match?

Is that a sign he got bad news?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

how the hell do these guys do this when they know whats happening in the back. looking all happy and fine. Must be hard as hell for them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

they should have learned their lesson after Ricky Steamboat damn it


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seeing Cole with his head down and looking at the empty chair is horrible.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hopefully King is alright, Cole isn't even speaking anymore (he is still at the table though)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder if the werstlers know what is going on?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man Cole was just looking at King's empty seat and I got so sad. Jesus I hate this feeling.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Blueforce7 said:


> The crowd is dead, and rightfully so. They're all shaken up, just like all of us.


Crowd wouldn't know what's happening.

Fuck you can see Cole crying in the background...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Praying for some good news, scary situation.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow no commentary is just so weird..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bad news guys...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OMG Owen Hart is trending on twitter...


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn, I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think Lawler has passed away. Wow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Some Tweets claiming Cole is crying. Don't tell it that means what I think..


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is really weird TV right now. Wow.

Hope he pulls through.

Have to wonder how much he stays in shape and works out to be ready for these matches he occasionally has.....I know he's not taking major bumps out there, but wrestling those matches is still no joke for an older guy like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> It's a wake up call for every wrestler with 60 years old trying to pretend it's still the 80's.


It's a wake up call for all wrestlers, not just the ones in their 60s.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

im sure coles being fed info as its happening


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sheamus eating time..


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what the fuck is sheamus doing?

I don't think he knows what happened or something, fuck.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"and...the winner is....."

What the hell? Something bad has to have happened oh god.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Fuck you. I fucking hate people like you, this is a persons fucking life. not some smark fucking shit.


This was a legit question...and wouldn't be the first time the WWE has tried to play off of life and death. As I said, I haven't been watching for a bit, so I came back and there's this stuff happening. I'm wondering if its legitimate or if there was some big hullabaloo and its part of an angle, I can't tell. Cole seems more serious than usual, but there have been so many times in the past where we're meant to believe its real and its part of a work.

And I don't appreciate being jumped on for asking a serious question. All I asked was if what we're seeing is actually happening or part of the story and you're reacting like I'm dancing on the rooftops.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was there footage of what happened or did it happen during commercial?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They've got to try and get through this last 30 minutes. This must be hell for them.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man, Cole's dead silent. This is not good.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Man, I've defended Lawler so often that I felt like I was the last King fan on Earth. If this turns to complete tragedy I might finish watching wrestling altogether. Owen was bad enough.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fast matches too? Damn...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I think Lawler has passed away. Wow.


No, please don't mention this.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Come on Cole say something! this is very worrying right now.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WTF is going on ???!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't like this silence at all. I cannot pay attention to anything going on with the show right now with the situation going on.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, I think it's fair that Sheamus gets credit for trying to give the crowd something to cheer for while Cole collects himself. 

Now AJ and Booker T - nice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Was there footage of what happened or did it happen during commercial?


Why in the world would you need to see it in the first place?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Booker was gonna swear. Ma *****.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Freeloader said:


> Well, I think it's fair that Sheamus gets credit for trying to give the crowd something to cheer for while Cole collects himself.
> 
> Now AJ and Booker T - nice.


Yeah I agree with you, but I can't even focus on what's going on with the show right now. I doubt most of the crowd can either, but they're into it somewhat.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder if any wrestlers know about Lawler? They look like nothing happened...or maybe their acting is just that good.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole silent on commentary not good...


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I never thought I would say this but damnnit Michael Cole speak.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This silence is way too uncomfortable.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is chilling. Just end the show already


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Everyone is well off edge, the look on their faces coming out, trying to continue the show is a nightmare.. Good luck to them and The King.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Booker looks all teary


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE.com says he was taken to a medical facility.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is not good... thoughts and prayers for Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> It's a wake up call for all wrestlers, not just the ones in their 60s.


okay we know this can happen to anyone but it's a major risk for ex-wrestlers like flair, hogan and king.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think Cole's trying to sit tight for information. Fuck, he's probably gotta announce whatever development occurs, it must be torture.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I am getting horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table-26051089

During the tag team match between Kane & Daniel Bryan and The Prime Time Players tonight on Raw, viewers may have noticed members of the audience and WWE production team staring toward the commentary booth, as well as the absence of Jerry “The King” Lawler’s voice. WWE.com has learned that the WWE Hall of Famer collapsed at the announcers' table and was tended to in the locker room area by WWE medical staff. Lawler was then taken from the arena to a medical facility in Montreal.

We will have updates on Lawler’s condition as this story progresses.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm pretty sure everyone would be OK with them just ending the show.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

LBGetBack said:


> This is really weird TV right now. Wow.
> 
> Hope he pulls through.
> 
> Have to wonder how much he stays in shape and works out to be ready for these matches he occasionally has.....I know he's not taking major bumps out there, but wrestling those matches is still no joke for an older guy like that.


Not only that but the guy didn't smoke a day in his or life or drink 

Damn I hope it's not the worst how the hell is show going on??


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i give the staff/wrestlers alot of credit for composing themselves throughout this.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Nothing good happens at Montreal...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Owen Hart and #PrayForLawler are trending


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Why in the world would you need to see it in the first place?


This is irrelevant. I only ask because I looked away for literally one minute and they are saying Jerry collapsed. Seems like it happened out of nowhere.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is it me or did it look like Booker had being crying?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE's official twitter tweeted 2 minutes ago that the King is currently receiving CPR at Centre Bell. Meaning he must still have a chance, right?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

These have been the most uncomfortable minutes of television i've ever watched...


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I cant even pay attention, all i want to know is whats happening with Lawler


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This isn't looking good.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-10/jerry-lawler-collapses-at-announce-table


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The lack of commentary is unsettling. I hope that King is OK.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Montreal is not the issue.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Are they really gonna have Cena come out there and announce it?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just an advanced warning to anybody who thinks they are going to try and be funny or troll about this: Don't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"John Cena: Most of you may not like Jerry Lawler but this is definitely not something to joke about. This is serious! #PrayForLawler #RAW"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Huganomics said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone would be OK with them just ending the show.


Or at least show fucking recaps of the last week. It's not like they don't do that anyway.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God why Montreal of all places. It makes us seem like we're cursed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Irrelavant at this point but the threat of Sheamus being stripped of the belt seems the only plausible way to take it off him because he's booked too strong.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Seriously, Sting could come out and challenge Taker in the next half and hour and I wouldn't give a damn. There's only one thing I care about right now.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't think it's that bad.
Just hear me out.
They'd either have a major moment and stop everything or else at the very least, replace the commentators. 
Vince still feels the show must go on no matter what. So he's probably aware that they just need something big to end it and is trying to bide a bit of time.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They gotta stop RAW, play a classic match or something because this is terrible.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> I am getting horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999.


when cole said "this isnt apart of the story", thats what my mind first went to. This doesnt look or sound good. Usually they would have sent out a replacement to relieve Lawler. This is just all sorts of creepy. I'm hoping everything is alright, but the longer we go without news, the worse it probably is.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jesus, this is just all bad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is horrifying. I'm almost shaking right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

getting flashes of muamba over here

these things, they come out of nowhere. so shocking

god help lawler


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



bazzer said:


> I don't think it's that bad.
> Just hear me out.
> They'd either have a major moment and stop everything or else at the very least, replace the commentators.
> Vince still feels the show must go on no matter what. So he's probably aware that they just need something big to end it and is trying to bide a bit of time.


They continued when Owen Hart fell to his death. I'd suspect they'd continue with the show either way.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God bless jerry. It is a reminder that tv personalities have familes, kids, wives who are in panic mode right now. God bless anyone who has a dad who suffered a heart attack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

On twitter Bryan Alverez says they're considering cancelling the rest of the show. Please.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This has been the most uncomfortable i have been watching a tv program. 

I'am starting to cry. Hope Lawler is alright


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can wrestlers not tweet their well wishes with a hashtag for Raw included? Come on now.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Buckley said:


> Was there footage of what happened or did it happen during commercial?


If it exists, since Lawler is someone you 'know', sort of, via television, you probably wouldn't want to see it. Trust me.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

You know it's not a work caused they kept cameras off it. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All all can think about is hoping King is alright.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

To everyone saying they should end the show.

Not a chance in hell. Every performer in every field of entertainment understands the meaning of "the show must go on". No one is above it. The show goes on... and I'm sure Lawler wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

got a bad feeling about this. I feel like they already know something serious happened and are afraid/don't know how or when to announce it.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

rip lawler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My prayers go out to Jerry and his family. I knew something was up when I saw the crowd just go dead out of nowhere and everyone's attention was focused towards the commentary table. Then when I heard the "Jerry" chants and noticed he was gone, I knew something was up.

The nerve of WWE to still put on a show. The wrestlers must have it pretty hard. I could imagine the chaos that iss backstage. Everyone's in panic and then all of a sudden they have to get in character.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Carelesshell said:


> I wonder if his son is going to like him now since he is dead. He was still annoying on commentary.


Wow fuck you dude.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Carelesshell said:


> I wonder if his son is going to like him now since he is dead. He was still annoying on commentary.


Jesus at least do it on your own account you fucking cunt


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cole left the booth


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez
Cole pulled off commentary
4m Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez
Apparently there is some discussion of scrapping the rest of the show


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is a sick feeling man


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jesus Christ. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hate the show must go on bullshit mentality Vince has.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy fuck just thought this must be bringing back bad memories for Bret as well. Hope lawler is okay.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ConvulSions and holding his arm are a sign of a seizure or stroke 

Area Ocal who works for theScore said that he had extreme convulsions


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KuritaDavion said:


> On twitter Bryan Alverez says they're considering cancelling the rest of the show. Please.


No one would blame them. I'm sure they're stalling, but just end it. No one's thinking about anything on the show right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They got to put someone ANYONE on commentary. They can't gop the rest of the show with no commentary.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So the show will go on without any commentary


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't help but wonder if it wouldn't be better to send out someone else, or 2 other people to do commentary. So Cole can try to collect himself.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> They continued when Owen Hart fell to his death. I'd suspect they'd continue with the show either way.


I know but it was a much bigger deal (I'm not saying what happened tonight isn't just as important; I mean in terms of how much attention it got. One was in the ring and the other was at the side of it). I'd say Vince would either announce some sort of tribute show for the next RAW by now if it was as bad as people fear.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

It's still quiet. The pre packages are running. They don't know what's going on. The commercials and prepackages are preloaded and run on a trimmer. 

This is weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole has been pulled off from the annouce table for the rest of the night. Jerry Lawler has been rushed into a medical facility 

..


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They are not commentating out of respect for jerry. Solidarity with a fallen announcer


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> WWE's official twitter tweeted 2 minutes ago that the King is currently receiving CPR at Centre Bell. Meaning he must still have a chance, right?


If they've been doing CPR from the time that Cole first mentioned and they're still going it's not good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not tout


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Even if he passes, they won't announce it before the end of the show. It would bring everyone down and no one will care about the show's conclusion.

They'll wait afterwards I think.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> This was a legit question...and wouldn't be the first time the WWE has tried to play off of life and death. As I said, I haven't been watching for a bit, so I came back and there's this stuff happening. I'm wondering if its legitimate or if there was some big hullabaloo and its part of an angle, I can't tell. Cole seems more serious than usual, but there have been so many times in the past where we're meant to believe its real and its part of a work.
> 
> And I don't appreciate being jumped on for asking a serious question. All I asked was if what we're seeing is actually happening or part of the story and you're reacting like I'm dancing on the rooftops.


I don't wanna jump on you, and I'm sorry if I'm pretty much am, but come on dude... There's way TOO much raw emotion for this to be fake. Nobody in the WWE can act this good. This is serious.

Yes, WWE has pulled the life and death stunts before, but you can instinctually feel the realness here.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously, Sting could come out and challenge Taker in the next half and hour and I wouldn't give a damn. There's only one thing I care about right now.


Ain't that the truth. Kings is in my thoughts and prayers I'm such a mark for him.

I remember when raw was here in Rochester, Ny and i was on crutches at the time but after the show me and my buddy made our way to the back of the arena and were crossing this bridge when the king and jr where at a red light right next to us. Jr was driving and I was screaming at king and he looked me laughing waved and rolled his window down yelling "get better" it was the best wrestling moment of my life


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It will be interesting to see if theScore airs Raw during or past the Lawler incident.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

kane just said corpse probably a bad time :/


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My heart is racing.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I will never watch kane and bryan/team friendship the same ever again without being sad and thinking of jerry


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How could they let the word corpse even be mentioned on this show? Even if it's pre-taped they should've edited it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

there's a 100% chance this is real

no fucking way this is a work


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Scumbag WWE: Employee in serious condition, mention rotting eviscerated corpses.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They have to cancel the show...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JeremyCB23 said:


> kane just said corpse probably a bad time :/


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is so weird.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Team Friendship!? YES! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not even my boy Dbry and Kane are cheering me up.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Kane and Daniel Bryan are awesome, watching without commentary is so eerie


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

terrible timing on that word corpse


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Team Friendship sounds like a great name.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God, I feel nauseous, this is unbearable.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are they ending the show tonight?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

expect alot of segments and recaps for the last 25....theres no way anyone can hold themselves together for a proper match or promo right now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And now Bret of all people has to go out there and interview Cena...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

....Speechless....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is ultra weird right now .......


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Report is a lie.

*edit*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Really hope that was a pretaped segment.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KnowYourRole said:


> How could they let the word corpse even be mentioned on this show? Even if it's pre-taped they should've edited it.


Now thats just being well too picky.. yes and edit the death stuff from Kanes Titantron as well..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I honestly feel uncomfortable watching this right now.

The no commentary, the crowd just kind of stunned, etc.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

http://i46.tinypic.com/a15npi.jpg

FUCK, i feel bad for cole


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Total Package said:


> Scumbag WWE: Employee in serious condition, mention rotting eviscerated corpses.


Maybe they dont know?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole looks so shaken up..


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> there's a 100% chance this is real
> 
> no fucking way this is a work


No it's not a work, vince is a fucked up sob but this is legit.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow this is absolutely horrible..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry is breathing. Thank you lord.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Some good news. Lawler is breathing.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OH THANK GOD


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

shit, at least he's breathing on his own....


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't enjoy the rest of the show knowing something terrible might have happened to Jerry Lawler.

Please, please be okay. Not a religious man but i'll pray for you.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That's a good sign. Right?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

He's breathing on his own so that's good.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If he's breathing on his own then that's a good sign.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



bazzer said:


> I know but it was a much bigger deal (I'm not saying what happened tonight isn't just as important; I mean in terms of how much attention it got. One was in the ring and the other was at the side of it). I'd say Vince would either announce some sort of tribute show for the next RAW by now if it was as bad as people fear.


I doubt they'd announce anything before the King died. The fact medical staff are performing CPR means it's extremely serious. Also, I'd say that Owen Hart, falling to his death infront of a packed audience and live on TV is much more of a "bigger" deal than this. Of course, it's tragic either way. I really hope that the King can make a recovery. I'm not a big wrestling fan, I watch when there is nothing else on, but this has really sent chills up my spine  I have fond memories of watching the King on old old olddd VHS of my step dad.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good to hear Jerry's breathing, but fuck this show is going to be unwatchable for me


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Jerry IS breathing on his own


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


Fuck you.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He's Breathing, He's Breathing thank god


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cole has been pulled off commentary. This is bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Why continue? What's the point? Seriously?


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

we can all breath a sign of relief. Lawler is breathing


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

no commentary tonight for the rest of raw.. hope lawler gets better asap


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


Go drink Bleach.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Theres some hope. I thought for sure he was going to announce his death.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So they are going the rest of the show with no commentary? That is a bad idea.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


Fuck you.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Breathing on his own. That's amazingly good news.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank fuck that other board was wrong about Meltzer.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He's breathing on his own, that's good. I hope he's all right, I don't like it when he wrestles and I'm not a fan of his commentary but I don't want anything bad to happen to him either, really.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like Lawler is okay now. Still, my prayers are with him.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Told you; if it was as serious as you all worried then there would have been a major announcement.
So he should be fine


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryan said:


> "Lawler died, Meltzer is reporting. F4W site is down but their paid member board is on a separate server."
> 
> Quoting from another "board"


Melter doesnt know shit. A paid hack for the wwe. 


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ryan said:


> "Lawler died, Meltzer is reporting. F4W site is down but their paid member board is on a separate server."
> 
> Quoting from another "board"


False. F4W is still up, no word on anything.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i don't it's right to continue watching


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He's breathing on his own. He's ok then.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is scary stuff. Praying for Lawler right now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Does the crowd know?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well that sounds a little more positive at least. Hopefully Jerry will be fine.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Please get better Jerry, please.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck jerry lawler >> heel turn :lmao


wow

fuck off


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Glad he's at least breathing. Still sucks though.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

he's breathing on his own now, good sign but still very worrying

and big ups to Cole for handling that like a pro, nice sign of respect to not do the commentary without Jerry


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

good news he is ok for now. lets hope he pulls through. he is a human after all.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Breathing on his own doesn't mean he's okay but it's a good sign.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He breathing. That's hope.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope him breathing on his own means he's on his way to recovery...I don't know the first thing about these sort of scenarios though...:\


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So glad he's breathing on his own.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Anyone with a stupid comment in here should be banned. A man's life is nothing to joke about and you are miserable people.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

jerry is the neighbor who annoys the heck out of you but has been there for 20 years. He gets hurt and you relize that he means alot to you, like a brother you take for granted. God bless you King, i will never take you for granted again.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> I doubt they'd announce anything before the King died. The fact medical staff are performing CPR means it's extremely serious. Also, I'd say that Owen Hart, falling to his death infront of a packed audience and live on TV is much more of a "bigger" deal than this. Of course, it's tragic either way. I really hope that the King can make a recovery. I'm not a big wrestling fan, I watch when there is nothing else on, but this has really sent chills up my spine  I have fond memories of watching the King on old old olddd VHS of my step dad.


What I meant is that if they thought King was in serious trouble then Vince would have either announced something big or else sent out someone to do it.
But he's breathing and all now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



will94 said:


> False. F4W is still up, no word on anything.


Yeah I know it's wrong thank fuck. Just going off another source which is usually unreliable but still it's sometimes right.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hope he is ok and did not suffer lack of oxegen to the brain or else he is fucked


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Haven't been able to pay attention to the show since the accident, never would have thought NOT listening to Cole could be this painful. This sounds extremely serious, hope he pulls through.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm officially done with David Melter and his stupid trash writing. He has no clue.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this guy needs to be banned. drew mcintyre


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Why continue? What's the point? Seriously?


for the kids. and for jerry

i cant watch, i dont think its right

how the hell the wrestlers out there can still perform though, is beyond me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Stop replying to that guy. He's been banned for three weeks. 

Note to any idiot that wants to try what he did. You will get the same fate. We don't put up with childish bullshit like that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



johngault said:


> jerry is the neighbor who annoys the heck out of you but has been there for 20 years. He gets hurt and you relize that he means alot to you, like a brother you take for granted. God bless you King, i will never take you for granted again.


damn, you put it perfectly.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I've gained a lot of respect for Cole after tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sigh of relief when Cole said Jerry was breathing. Oh man that was tense.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If he wasn't breathing for like 10 mins then he could of suffered brain damage because of the lack of oxygen going into his head. Lets hope this is not the case.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow I haven't watched wrestling in a long time, nor logged on here.

Just happened to flip it on tonight and saw this......damn sad.

Don't know what to say - my prayers are with Jerry - I've always really liked him.

The man is a legend - let's hope he pulls through.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Redead said:


> for the kids. and for jerry
> 
> i cant watch, i dont think its right
> 
> how the hell the wrestlers out there can still perform though, is beyond me


They're professionals, that's how. Amazing, I dont imagine i'd be able to focus.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Recommending bans for trollers, this is real and regardless of us being on the net, respect has to be given or gtfo.


----------



## trueblue9441 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

for all the shit michael cole gets.. he did a great job out there tonight keeping himself together. hope jerry is ok


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawler is breathing.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is why I respect Cole so fucking much.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Massive respect for Cole. Show must go on, it is just the way WWE is and will always be. Exactly what Jerry would want.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This sucks... This is too brutal, I'm not watching this. I wouldn't be surprised if Brett left. After him being so vocal about how they shouldn't have continued the show after his brother died. Hope they got him breathing before those 3 minutes.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is not going to work well for Linda senate campaign. Now they might use this against her of putting old men after 60 wrestling.

May JKL get better.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Im not watching raw, but reading the results. MY HEART SKIPPED A BEAT WHEN I HEAD HE WAS BREATHING....


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The show continues because that's the nature of show business.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Superboy-Prime said:


> I don't wanna jump on you, and I'm sorry if I'm pretty much am, but come on dude... There's way TOO much raw emotion for this to be fake. Nobody in the WWE can act this good. This is serious.
> 
> Yes, WWE has pulled the life and death stunts before, but you can instinctually feel the realness here.


Well how was I supposed to know? As I've said twice now, I was away for like half an hour. I thought I had just missed some segment and they were trying to play up the severity, like with huge injury angles. When you're in an industry that relies on your audience believing what's happening is 100% real, to just turn around and say "OK, this isn't part of the show, what I'm saying now is what's REALLY happening", some people are going to get confused.

I do hope Lawler is alright and its only something minor.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



eljoker said:


> Recommending bans for trollers, this is real and regardless of us being on the net, respect has to be given or gtfo.


Even 4chan is being respectful


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Aren't most backstage pretaped. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Fenice said:


> Anyone with a stupid comment in here should be banned. A man's life is nothing to joke about and you are miserable people.


My thoughts exactly. :no:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

How can a couple of trolls here take this as a joke, I wish what happened to Lawler happened to you fuckers.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Redead said:


> for the kids. and for jerry


Also for the money. It's probably not all up to WWE management anyway, the broadcaster also would decide on stuff like this.

Glad to hear King is breathing on his own.


----------



## Boomerz (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The lack of commentary reminds of when Mike Adamle and Taz walked out during ECW. It's just weird with having so much silence. I hope Jerry is ok!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

let's lighten the mood...geez Cody has some tight short on right now


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

sorry i feel worse for the guy who beat him before he passed out.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ryan said:


> Even 4chan is being respectful


That's good to here.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This ain't cool


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SummerLove said:


> They're professionals, that's how. Amazing, I dont imagine i'd be able to focus.


There's nothing professional about this, at least take the comedy segments out.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't believe people are saying this isn't real..

God bless you Jerry and your family.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, my respect for Cole has gone up tonight. But they should stop the damn show. My thoughts are with Jerry.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is kind of creepy but i can't turn it off in case news happens somehow.


----------



## TheSter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is really eerie.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

without commentary team it's really boring.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Evilerk said:


> let's lighten the mood...geez Cody has some tight short on right now




He does indeed. :yum:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sorry if this sounds wrong, but Punk & Ziggler must be feeling really bad right now..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I haven't said anything since I heard he collapsed, thank god he's breathing but still don't have collective thoughts after what happened.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm still prayin for you Jerry.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

feels so strange with no commentary.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

trolls who pull their shit @ times like this are soulless.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mike Dirnt said:


> Well, my respect for Cole has gone up tonight. But they should stop the damn show. My thoughts are with Jerry.


You got to think, would the King want you to cancel the show? He'd want it to go on...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I never bee to a live WWE event. So I guess this is whats it's like? Not hearing commentary when your at the arena.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hopefully he stays out of the WWE for good, there's so much a body and mind can substain before it collapses, and tonight was proof of it, lawler will be missed but his health right will deteriorate even more after this event, he needs some time off for good


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



wwffans123 said:


> without commentary team it's really boring.


I am sure they are sorry for not entertaining you right now. Jesus what is wrong with people?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The wwe really need to start considering the impact this constant wrestling and being on the road non-stop, has on these superstars. I still cant believe this is happening. Very strange feeling watching this with no commentary.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Un0fficial said:


> You got to think, would the King want you to cancel the show? He'd want it to go on...


It's also not up to WWE management whether the show continues or not. WWE is contracted to a broadcaster - not the other way around.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They should just stop the show, this is ridiculous. Praying for Jerry and respect for Cole for the way he handled it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is just so eerie.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh man. Everything just looks out of it right now. Rey, Cody, Justin Roberts, the ref, even the crowd is looking like they don't want to be there.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So I just seen Cole's second announcement and I just read back a few pages but I'm still a little lost. Can anyone tell me what exactly happened?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The crowd are catching on, it's really upsetting.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am shaken so much by this. I am glad they got him breathing but I fear the worst


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> He does indeed. :yum:


haha


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Joseph92 said:


> I never bee to a live WWE event. So I guess this is whats it's like? Not hearing commentary when your at the arena.


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena will not be booed this night


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Joseph92 said:


> I never bee to a live WWE event. So I guess this is whats it's like? Not hearing commentary when your at the arena.


Louder and much hotter, those fucking pyro's shit me up every time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Glad to hear Jerry's breathing. Tonight started great but this was/is really scary.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cole still there
i guess he will provide one more update before the show goes off the air
i hope it is a good news!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I fear Cody's voice crack had a hint of sadness for Lawler.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Professionals? They just aired a comedy segment which wasn't needed.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope these @$$holes trolling get perma:banned: Just flatout unacceptable.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Un0fficial said:


> You got to think, would the King want you to cancel the show? He'd want it to go on...


I guess that will always be the question when this kind of thing happens, and rightfully so. Props to all the performers and staff for keeping it together enough to carry on.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I thought PrimeTime Playa's were quite entertaining in their segment,


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Sorry if this sounds wrong, but Punk & Ziggler must be feeling really bad right now..


I agree, that match was weird from Lawler too. He did a dropkick and 2 diving fist drops in like 40 seconds, he shouldn't be doing that shit. I never thought I'd ever say "I can't fucking wait until Lawler comes back to commentate", but I am. Fuck, much respect to Cole too.

This crowd is pretty dead, I don't blame them. Don't even know what's going on in the match, also a fucking shame that this happens during Hart's return night too. There's still another segment with the Hart/Cena interview thing as well


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cody is trying his best to be eccentric, as to commentate his own match. Respect.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Have not felt sad for anybody for a long time. But I try.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Marv95 said:


> Professionals? They just aired a comedy segment which wasn't needed.


It was needed, you wanna send fans home depressed?


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

man this is weird with out commentary.. thank god he's breathing, hope he makes a speedy recovery.. mad props to cole for handling it like a boss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Mysterio is so broken down and he's still better than most of the roster.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This show is just way to fucking eerie without any commentary...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't even imagine what's going on in rey and cody's heads right now


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fucking Montreal..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Does the crowd know what's going on or no?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This just goes to show how important the commentary team are. My prayers are going out to Jerry. I've said many negative things about his commentary over the past few months, but I hate to see anyone involved in pro wrestling go through something like this. Really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I know it's a respect thing, but I can't help but feel that it would be better for viewers if they had at least someone doing play by play.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Marv95 said:


> Professionals? They just aired a comedy segment which wasn't needed.


Anything to keep people's minds off the real issue


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My man Cody not playing games!!!!!

Triple Threat at NOC


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cody holding that belt seems so fucking natural


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

We bag on him alot, but i can say right now that i miss his commentary atm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oshit, Tweener Cody!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

oh triple threat. I almost crapped my pants thinking a face turn for Cody


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



the fox said:


>


I will never mock Michael Cole or suggest he is not good for the job again.


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

First RAW I've watched live in about 5 years and this happens..

I spotted it straight away, the whole crowd were looking over and 'Jerry' chants started. The waiting over the last hour or so has been excruciating.

Props to Cole though. I really hope Lawler's alright.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

On the bright side, looks like Cody is going for the IC title again.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The Miz being kicked through the ropes he wasn;t into it. Must be very hard to perform with a heavy heart. Feel bad for them all


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not even Cody finally picking up some momentum is cheering me up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn cena looks fucked up


----------



## Zak Warner (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

who was that guy? im out of the loop here


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is anyone just watching cole to try to read his expression through all of thi?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Rhoes just went cold-blooded there. Badass.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I looks like everyone has tears in their eyes.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

why john look at that guy like that?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wonder if Cena will say anything.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Who was that guy?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn im never gonna shit talk a legend again. i love you bret hart


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What that guys was fixing a belt? Is that the new WWE belt then Cena is winning on sunday


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cody honestly should never have lost the title to begin with.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They're still going to do the Cena/Hart segment? They will probably barely be able to act properly due to all of this..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I have no idea how cena, hart, or the impending punk and heyman could even keep their composure during the next promo


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Does the crowd know what's going on or no?


Probably, yes. During the WrestleMania tour here in the UK a few years ago, one of the superstars hurt his ankle and it was announced to us (I think this was also because we were told we would see a fight and it didn't happen, though).


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I like badass Cody. And fuck, no Cena goofy smile.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

pic.twitter.com/sBVStziJ


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Respect to Cole


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

anyone can tell me what happened?
I don't know.I was asleep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Cody honestly should never have lost the title to begin with.


Agreed. They had something good with him and they blew it for the sake of giving Big Show an IC title reign since he never held it before.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The wwe really need to start considering the impact this constant wrestling and being on the road non-stop, has on these superstars. I still cant believe this is happening. Very strange feeling watching this with no commentary.


What? I'm sorry but its not like he's collapsed at mid 20's or something, the schedule for the superstars is not to blame, no doubt if he'd have been struggling before, he'd have winded down his touring and participation, you cant blame the WWE schedule, for a possible stroke on a full time performer of 60 years down the line... The impact on him at his age fine, but on the superstars, in the shape they are in and age wise for the majority of the roster would be fine, its the approaching and in legend bracket that should be on a reduced schedule with more frequent cadio tests. 

He is 62.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

omg torrie wilson tweeted "prayers for @jrsbbq" fpalmx100000


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

RaymerWins said:


> I will never mock Michael Cole or suggest he is not good for the job again.


His pain is literary leaking off the picture. So damn sad

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It appeared Miz and Cena both had tears in their eyes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cody is a legitimate main eventer. No debate. He is outstanding. Did really well to involve the crowd (who likely don't know the gravity of the situation) and did his best to put on a watchable match without commentary. My props to him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> omg torrie wilson tweeted "prayers for @jrsbbq" fpalmx100000


..................


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sometimes it takes tragedy for people to appreciate someone or something. Tonight Michael Cole became a babyface in my eyes. Much respect and god bless jerry.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> Probably, yes. During the WrestleMania tour here in the UK a few years ago, one of the superstars hurt his ankle and it was announced to us (I think this was also because we were told we would see a fight and it didn't happen, though).


Oh, alright. I mean, aside from seeing Cole with his head down and Jerry being helped away, I was thinking maybe that's all they knew.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> omg torrie wilson tweeted "prayers for @jrsbbq" fpalmx100000


Oh god :lmao

Ahh I feel bad for cracking a smile at this time but..jeez.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

jerry fainted, cpr in back, cole sad, cole cry, cole no comment out of his respect.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Christ listen to Cole's voice, poor guy


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hope Jerry is ok


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> omg torrie wilson tweeted "prayers for @jrsbbq" fpalmx100000


I kind of chuckled, I'm sorry.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Clique said:


> Glad to hear Jerry's breathing. Tonight started great but this was/is really scary.


Amazing that it started with one of the best moments of the year and a good show overall, to a terrible situation like that. 

To continue this show is unacceptable, how the hell Cena and Bret are going to talk pro wrestling when something like that happened? Just stop this show and do it on SD or something. Praying for King.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

thank fucking god!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ahh thank god!!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

More responsive and reactive...Thank you God, keep bringing the blessings.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fucking respect to Cole.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This sounds a little better for Lawler. A little progress is better than no progress.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good to hear that


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Respect for Cole & i think Torrie ment that for JR considering they are very good friends.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My brother who works as security has said Jerry Lawler has passed away

-

Posted by a guy in Twitter


Hope this happens to be not true


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

thoughts and prayers out to lawyer


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

aw, how sad when Cole said "c'mon King.. get through this". You can tell he just wants to cry


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow i felt sad the way he talked.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like his improving a bit. Thank God.

And huge respect to Cole.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

poor cole


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this is a warning to Ric Flair


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

some good news, hope he pulls thru


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*That's some good news.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



codyj123_321 said:


> Respect for Cole & i think Torrie ment that for JR considering they are very good friends.


no cause she wrote "i got the wrong info sorry" after


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm with Cole here. Pull through, King!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Come on Jerry the King Lawler!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Scary shit. I pray Jerry pulls through this.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank God, more news of encouragement. I think I'm finally starting to relax just a bit.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

some progress I guess, hopefully he is alright


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

(Y) to Cole's professionalism in this situation.

Yes, fight through this King.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

(Y) Keep fightin Jerry


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

bret can barely crack a smile


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Looks like Bret's going on with it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's good to be the King. 

That's good news. He will probably not ever wrestle again, at least definitely won't be allowed. I wonder how Punk and Orton feel. it's probably tough for Orton.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



wkdsoul said:


> What? I'm sorry but its not like he's collapsed at mid 20's or something, the schedule for the superstars is not to blame, no doubt if he'd have been struggling before, he'd have winded down his touring and participation, you cant blame the WWE schedule, for a possible stroke on a full time performer of 60 years down the line... The impact on him at his age fine, but on the superstars, in the shape they are in and age wise for the majority of the roster would be fine, its the approaching and in legend bracket that should be on a reduced schedule with more frequent cadio tests.
> 
> He is 62.


Well you can definitely blame the wwe for running out of ideas to the point where they feel the need to put a 62 year old man inside a wrestling ring. Very unhealthy and risky stupid decision on the part of the wwe.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> My brother who works as security has said Jerry Lawler has passed away
> 
> -
> 
> Posted by a guy in Twitter


Your brother's an idiot.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> My brother who works as security has said Jerry Lawler has passed away
> 
> -
> 
> Posted by a guy in Twitter




That guy on Twitter is wrong. Cole just announced King was responsive.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret pop!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn, I turn on to watch Raw later than usual and see this about King.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't want to sound like the negativity asshole, but you gotta keep in mind if he didn't get any permanent damage, health injuries, or even mental trauma after this.. I have a granfather who had two heart attacks, now he doesn't even know who I am.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> They continued when Owen Hart fell to his death. I'd suspect they'd continue with the show either way.


Not the same thing, this isn't a PPV Vince has more control over, it's a TV Network he has a contract with. Also - Jerry didn't DIE now did he?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the distress on Harts face is so apparent. He's likely saying to himself "what the fuck am i doing?"....he wasnt with the company when Owen's incident happened, but he's probably feeling like he would have on that very night if he was in the house.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No idea how Cole is holding it together. 

Also have no idea how these guys are going to keep their composure for the rest of the show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
Justin Roberts announced that Pat Patterson appreciation night is postponed due to Lawlers condition.
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Pull through this king!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And still they boo Cena....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> My brother who works as security has said Jerry Lawler has passed away
> 
> -
> 
> Posted by a guy in Twitter


The news that Cole gave said otherwise. And is "some guy" from Twitter who is brothers with a security guard a reliable source?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

is it me or is Cena getting more boos than cheers??


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So, does anyone with any sort of experience in the medical field have any idea what these symptoms might indicate? Heart attack? Maybe he just overheated himself in the match? Any knowledge might comfort some people here.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

well, at least people are booing cena, brings some happiness to the program that people still hate that fucker


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Much respect to Cole after this.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Vince won't allow him back in the chair for a long time if ever, if he makes a full recovery. Same reason he keeps JR off live comms through health concerns. Quite possibly the end of an era at the announce table tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good to hear some positive news, however little. Props to Cole for keeping together as best he can.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

was expecting cena to say something to the camera guy about lawler

neither of these 2 look like they want to be out there


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena's face: "Yep, I just sharted"


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I am so tired ill sleep like a log tonight. I wonder what john cena is going to say. I wonder if he is going to start crying half way through. He looks the type.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Well you can definitely blame the wwe for running out of ideas to the point where they feel the need to put a 62 year old man inside a wrestling ring. Very unhealthy and risky stupid decision on the part of the wwe.


I'm pretty sure that King went through health checks and the like before anything happened. I very much doubt (in fact, I'd be willing to bet a lot) that the WWE would be stupid enough to throw a 62 year old man in the ring without thinking about it - they'd be way too scared of being sued.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Even tragedy won;t kill the Cena boos


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All the shit Punk said about Lawler and now this happens. I wonder if he'll break kayfabe for the situation he's in?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



killacamt said:


> is it me or is Cena getting more boos than cheers??


No, because my stream is showing the same thing.

Gotta love Canadian audiences. They do what they want.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Troy Polamalu called Bret-He's got some shampoo for you.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



AnthonyUK said:


> That guy on Twitter is wrong. Cole just announced King was responsive.


Thank God

Jerry Lawler Was the commentator when I was 7
Now 21

Great commentator
Legend


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"BOOO.....wait he just raised Bret's hand?..boo? no? I'm confused?"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did I hear the start of the "John Cena sucks" chant during this and it got cut out straight away?


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> So, does anyone with any sort of experience in the medical field have any idea what these symptoms might indicate? Heart attack? Maybe he just overheated himself in the match? Any knowledge might comfort some people here.


brain aneurysm judging from the CAT/TAC (misheard?) scans they seem to be performing to him


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

WWE pushing punk as the heel in this feud with Cena is just a terrible idea. He'll never get full on heel heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret bringing up the past again. Ugh.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret Hart is so bad.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

looks like he wants to cry.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> My brother who works as security has said Jerry Lawler has passed away
> 
> Posted by a guy in Twitter
> 
> ...


Screenshot it then. I hope Evolution bans you for trolling


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Brett really gonna' do this?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'll never talk trash about Cole or Lawler again. Hoping the best for Lawler and much respect for Cole's professionalism.

Also, this crowd doesn't give a shit about Cena or this segment.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena is so transparent.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> So, does anyone with any sort of experience in the medical field have any idea what these symptoms might indicate? Heart attack? Maybe he just overheated himself in the match? Any knowledge might comfort some people here.


Stroke.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i feel bad for cena

he looks affected by first the lawler situation, now the booing. sounds like his voice is cracking


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

C'mon montreal let's not do this right now...


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret really didn't mean he sees himself in Cena ... CM Punk is closer to Bret than Cena.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It looks like Bret & Cena just want to get through the promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena looks so off..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"You can't wrestle chants". And he's not even wrestling.:lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena has higher stock than Bret or Shawn ever had, he has no more work to do.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They both look like in the middle of crying


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Yikes! this crowd is hostile towards Cena..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

and this is why I'm wondering what the crowd knows


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You Can't Wrestle chants...lol oh man


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

oh the you cant wrestle chants.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*No, he can't wrestle.*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the one time i dont want cena to get booed


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wait, are they saying Hart or Cena can't?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Both guys look like they have little interest in being in that ring. This is about as going through the motions promo as I've ever seen...and I can't blame them.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Normally I'd mark for the "you can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena kissing Hart's ass. He's allowed tonight.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> Originally Posted by Flocka Ambrose
> omg torrie wilson tweeted "prayers for @jrsbbq" x100000


To be fair and I hate to say this but if we are feeling like this for Lawler, who knows how we are going to be when it happens to Jim Ross.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena is fucked up.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Dam I can't even enjoy cena getting booed.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Freeloader said:


> Screenshot it then. I hope Evolution bans you for trolling


I saw that tweet too but ignored it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

did they not tell the crowd about lawler or something? why is the crowd chanting you cant wrestle? i would laugh any other time, but fuck that.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn a tragedy happens and Cena still gets heat.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

As much as I love seeing Cena get trashed by the crowd, I kinda feel they're just trying to occupy and distract themselves.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Freeloader said:


> Screenshot it then. I hope Evolution bans you for trolling


U idiot

I don't want it to be true

Twitter is misleading

So I came here for good news


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> So, does anyone with any sort of experience in the medical field have any idea what these symptoms might indicate? Heart attack? Maybe he just overheated himself in the match? Any knowledge might comfort some people here.


Clutching your arm and having a seizure on top of that is a stroke or heart attack.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

God I hate when John Cena talks, bleh. Kissing ass like a little bitch.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena kissing ass as always.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena is Hulk Hogan great entertainer CM Punk is Brett Hart the best damn wrestler in the world


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hope Jerry's going to be alright.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cheap pops!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ugh, fucking cheap pandering from cena, it's disgusting


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Trust Cena and the Hitman to revitalise a shellshocked crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Crowd is dying to shit on Cena but he's too busy sucking up to Bret.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

how epic would it be if Hart turned on Cena in the middle of the ring right now? I'd mark out so fucking hard.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well, I guess that's one way to cope. Give all that venom to Cena. He can take it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Amazing that WWE is kinda throwing HBK under the bus just to help build Cena. Amazing how much they'll sacrifice to keep Cena looking strong. I hope Lesnar emerges and pounds Cena. Be funny.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Fooney? Fooney?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's sad I'm getting my news from 4chan on this but they're being respectful and offered up this.

"If he had a true MI, the fact that he is still alive at this point gives a good prognosis of survival with proper interventions i.e. stint, bypass surgery. This is assuming that the pathology behind this is that of heart disease and atherosclerosis (which is what I would suspect). However, they still have to assess that if it was an MI how much damage the heart has sustained, if the damage is bad enough it could be days to months before his heart gives out even with the previously mentioned interventions. In short, he'd need a heart transplant."


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> brain aneurysm judging from the CAT/TAC (misheard?) scans they seem to be performing to him


Good God, I hope that's not the case.

Cena is spouting a ton of incorrect BS right now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm really not in the mood for Punk's respect shit right now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hart is just spoon fed lines, regardless if it's through tears or not.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Missed the Lawler tragedy. Gonna have to watch it later. I hope he gets through this.

How long ago did it happen?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk's 3rd appearance on Raw. The drawbacks of 3 hour shows. Overexposure.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

You gotta give props to Cena, going out there after all this, and getting booed on top of it, and still pulling it off.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is so mean... I normally am all for Cena hate chants but his friend is in a serious condition and that is the last thing he wants to hear.
I feel bad for him.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My respect for Cole has increased tremendously


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

If we weren't in this situation, Cena/Bret stomping Punk and the crowd stomping Cena would have been great.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

this is a horrible segment. This is insulting they continued the episode for this.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Prayers with Jerry Lawler right now. I have no interest in any of the storylines right now. Just waiting and hoping and praying for a positive update on The King. 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"Young man", wat. Cena, he's like four years younger than you.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena is absolutely cringeworthy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*










_He's a phony!_


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Good God, I hope that's not the case.
> 
> Cena is spouting a ton of incorrect BS right now.


The arm grab, is more likely to indicate stoke/heart attack, the cat scan could be precautionary with the fact he was in a match earlier.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk looks like he's struggling too. Maybe its just me, but there isn't any power behind his words. I applaud these guys for being the pros that they are and still coming out.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good luck Jerry Lawler.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hate Cena all you want, but he, Punk and Hitman are doing a fantastic job of plowing on with this. Props to all of them.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They are on a TV Network. It is a sad siuation, but the show HAS to go one. They are contracted to.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Skinhead punk


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Skyfall said:


> this is a horrible segment. This is insulting they continued the episode for this.


Well there is the saying, "The show must go on." for a reason.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just a very eerie and awkward interview.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did Bret Hart ever become okay with the fact that Over the Edge continued after Owen died?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

vomits on cena's face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


Will you fucking stop wishing death to people at a time like this?

Fucking retard.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


go fuck yourself


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> If we weren't in this situation, Cena/Bret stomping Punk and the crowd stomping Cena would have been great.


God, you are insufferable.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can Punk shut the fuck up?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk could generate some true heat if he made a Lawler joke here. 

Like....trash into the ring heat.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This just..shouldn't be happening.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mordar said:


> the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


After what we just saw.......please lay off the "go die" shit.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Source: f4wonline.com

From backstage, nobody is paying attention to the show and most of the guys are in various groups praying. They don't know anything more than what is being said on TV.

Jerry Lawler was hooked up to oxygen when he was being taken out. The belief is that Jerry Lawler suffered a serious heart attack but that is not a medical diagnosis, but a backstage belief. 

They just announced in the building that the Pat Patterson Appreciation Night segment was being postponed due to what happened.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wonder how much Punk and Cena have changed this promo. You just know something is wrong when Cena doesn't talk to the camera on the way out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordar said:


> the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


You want to wish death on someone after what happened tonight? You are the piece of shit!


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



PacoAwesome said:


> Well there is the saying, "The show must go on." for a reason.


Not only that, but WWE is contracted with channels in every single country it airs in to put on this show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk talking reckless saying he's better than everyone.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

what the fuck is punk talking about?

cena looks like hes about to break down


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk is doing a good job despite what happened. and holy shit, Punk said he is better than SCSA!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

planting dat WM 29 seed


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So he basically runs away from his last 2 matches, then get's in the ring with Cena and Hart? Swerve sneak attack incoming.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Bret again just smirks and nods. That's the only two things he does in these return nights.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

used to feel bad for bret but when he went back to wwe, he just pissed me off. no pride just another lame ass prideless punk.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"I am the best talker."

Fuck this company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk really just said he's the best technician with Daniel Bryan on the roster. Someone arrest this fucker.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Holy fuck punk's promo right now is fantastic


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

OMG THE SEEDS HAVE BEEN PLANTEd HE CALLED SCSA A HILLBILLY AND HES BETTER THAN HIM BAW GAWD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> If we weren't in this situation, Cena/Bret stomping Punk and the crowd stomping Cena would have been great.


Give your gimmick for a fucking night.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena just worked this crowd and they don't know it. :lol


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

No-one cares if you hate Cena tonight guys. There are better things to think about.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome, Cena Burying the championship and making it about himself being the only thing on WWE.........god I hope he dies, seriously


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ryan said:


> It's sad I'm getting my news from 4chan on this but they're being respectful and offered up this.
> 
> "If he had a true MI, the fact that he is still alive at this point gives a good prognosis of survival with proper interventions i.e. stint, bypass surgery. This is assuming that the pathology behind this is that of heart disease and atherosclerosis (which is what I would suspect). However, they still have to assess that if it was an MI how much damage the heart has sustained, if the damage is bad enough it could be days to months before his heart gives out even with the previously mentioned interventions. In short, he'd need a heart transplant."


4chan being respectful, that's surprising.

There's some pretty smart people on that site, its a shame that it rarely comes out because people are too busy ripping each other apart and finding ways to ruin lives.

Punk referencing Austin is awesome. Very good promo so far.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So, I haven't watched WWE in month... it makes me sad to see this story line between Punk and Cena is still going on ;s


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk is the best.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> the biggest phony ever: John piece of fucking shit go die in a fire Cena


Didn't we just learn to not say asinine shit like this only 40 minutes ago? I can't with this forum sometimes.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena burying the title.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn this is a fucking good promo, at the wrong time.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Stone Cold seed planted. Cant wait.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> Awesome, Cena Burying the championship and making it about himself being the only thing on WWE.........god I hope he dies, seriously


sigh


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena, Punk, and Bret just don't look like they are into this. I don't blame them.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena >>> Cm Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This promo is so loaded.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Is this a John Cena shoot? I'm liking it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I REALLY, really, honestly hope that isn't what Cena actually thinks about Punk doing Savage's elbow?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



FoxyRoxy said:


> This is so mean... I normally am all for Cena hate chants but his friend is in a serious condition and that is the last thing he wants to hear.
> I feel bad for him.


In all fairness, does the crowd know the circumstance? I mean yeah he was stretchered out, but do they know how serious the condition is?

I'm not normally one to agree with the "Cringeworthy" segment, but this is cringeworthy given the circumstances of what happened earlier. It would be cringeworthy even if they didn't, it would still be cringeworthy, but this just seems like mailing it in.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cm punk and cena have cut an amazing promo tonight. Respect to both men


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

GTFO with that French.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow...cheap fucking pop by showing he knows french. Fuck this shit


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Randy Savage reference first time i have ever heard that! and cena speaks french?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Je vais te botter le cul!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montr�al*



Mordar said:


> Awesome, Cena Burying the championship and making it about himself being the only thing on WWE.........god I hope he dies, seriously


You're that guy that never gets invited back to people's houses and can't figure out why aren't you?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena speaks French? Ok 


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena is pandering to these people.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

*Cena would be a good psychologist!*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This is great character building. I'm confident in saying that Punk is going over at NOC.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> Awesome, Cena Burying the championship and making it about himself being the only thing on WWE.........god *I hope he dies, seriously*


REALLY? You couldn't think of any other insult apart from that?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk getting major heat


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This shit is intense.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can't believe I'm saying this, but Cena just owned Punk.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well damn, they just got me interested as fuck in this match!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk look like a little angry boy...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CENA! CENA! CENA!

<333

This has been a really, really good Raw despite what happened with Lawler. 

9-10/10


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Oh my lord is this a good segment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Best promo I've heard Cena do for ages. (Y)

Never thought I'd see myself say that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All this making CM Punk look weak is really annoying..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> Awesome, Cena Burying the championship and making it about himself being the only thing on WWE.........god I hope he dies, seriously


Can someone fucking ban this asshole? Please.


Also, with all the sadness aside, this was an amazing promo by Cena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Soooo not to sound petty at a time like this, but does this mean good things for Punk at NOC?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk and Cena with another great promo despite of everything, respect for them put up a show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think that was one of Cena's better promos of this year.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Say what you want. Cena's fucking knocked this promo out of the park. 

Respect.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

"irrelevant wwe championship"


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

oh snap


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena bringing that fire on the mic, that was great


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena well selling the angry, and punk throwing the worst telegraphed punch ever! lol.

#BurgerKingLives!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damn near a perfect ending to a go home Raw for the main event. Should have had a brawl during the stare down.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Wow they have completely ruined Punk's character. Getting punked out by a 55 year old stroke victim. God damn.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

And that asinine finish just put out all the flame. Just like that smh.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

thank christ


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

whew..glad the putting the Cena over..he so deserves it..he's a future blue chipper right there


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

cole looks more upbeat


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Your WWE champion ladies and gentleman #irrelevantwwechampionship


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Some good promos... excpet again going on about how Punk's reign was irrelevant... um, that's because you were booked to overshadow it? ANd then making him look like another weak heel going for cheap shots then getting owned... yes, lovely. 

At least Lawler seems to be doing better.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They make punk look like a coward in the ring and now the take they one thing he ever had 
he being a smart ass with a comeback to everything.

And my prayers go to Lawler
Get better Jerry.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Great promo and great news to end the show.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

hes rlly fighting back i hope he continues to stabilize 
other than that obvious down, it was a good raw


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Promo started off weak but ended hot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk looks like an angry 15 year old who just discovered Green Day.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm pretty sure a lot of that promo was shoot, otherwise Punk would have mentioned Lawler.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thanks WWE, give us great news and plug your shitty social media shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank God. Cole definitely was in a much better mood.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Sounds like Jerry is ok, thank God.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

damn, was lawler officially dead? imagine if the situation was worse...cole was put in a bad spot there. respect.

that aside, the end of cena's promo was good aside from the stupid french


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Thank you. I will pray for Jerry. Punk and cena are now on the way to the hospital after hugging in the back for a fallen friend. Entertainment over real life begins.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

wow that was a legit promo by cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk and Cena always bring out the best in each other that's why their feuds are so great. Cena has to step up his game around punk, and punk steps his game up around cena.

These two are perfect opponents for each other


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena buried the WWE title then cut a great promo against Cena. Good ending to the show.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

good news, good news! Lawler you got this man!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

that was a really good ending. considering what happened, I'd say it was still a great episode.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



NoyK said:


> Can someone fucking ban this asshole? Please.
> 
> 
> Also, with all the sadness aside, this was an amazing promo by Cena.


for speaking my mind?, then every single IWC should be banned for all I know it


god fucking dammit, thank you WWE for making punk a complete full fledge cowardly heel number 99999, fuck this shit, honestly night of champions better deliver or it will be another WWE hiatus for me


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What a weaksauce ending. They've botched this Punk turn so badly.

Good to hear Lawler improving though. Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Great way to end Raw all round, that may be the best Cena promo I've ever seen from him. Great stuff and great to hear Lawler's condition has improved.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was going to go to sleep after the Kane/Bryan vs PTP match but I couldn't after hearing what happened to Lawler. Glad to hear now that he's stabilized and his heart is beating on its own. Keep our fingers crossed that he continues to get better


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Awesome segment especially from Cena. Great ending.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Canoe.ca, Canadian news outlet, posted news re: Lawler

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2012/09/10/20186426.html


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

This means Punk is going over at NOC.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena's performance tonight was fantastic but props to Michael Cole who was clearly worried about his friend. It's late in the UK so now I'm off to sleep and hope to wake to good news about Lawler.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Really hope Lawler gets trough this ok. That was one hell of a money promo from Punk and Cena easily the best face/heel dynamic in a long time.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I really didn;t expect to hear the word ass on a pg themed WWE show. A tickle fight maybe but not a bad word a 6 year old might repeat


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

All in all a great RAW. I'm so glad the Jerry's condition is improving.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

My guess Punk is going over at NoC it will culminate at HITC where Punk will FINALLY go over Cena once and for all and it will set up Punk vs The Rock.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

fpalm Cena just buried the wwe title and everyone is saying "nice job"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That kinda reminded me of the Barrett/Orton/Cena/Piper segment before SurSer '10. Nice hard sell.

But damn, they really fucked around with Punk's character tonight. He has to win on Sunday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mordar said:


> for speaking my mind?, then every single IWC should be banned for all I know it
> 
> 
> god fucking dammit, thank you WWE for making punk a complete full fledge cowardly heel number 99999, fuck this shit, honestly night of champions better deliver or it will be another WWE hiatus for me


YOU'RE WISHING DEATH TO A TV CHARACTER AT A TIME LIKE THIS, YOU FUCKING FOOL. 

Did your dad dropped you on your head as a baby or something? Fucking retard, get some fucking sense.

Edit: Sorry for the cusssing.​



Anyway, great show tonight, despite..you know. Cena's promo was intense.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hate what they are doing with CM Punk, atleast let him talk more lol, its almost like they are burying him... which i know they arent.... yet... soon though lol, and i really liked that cena promo, one of his better one.... id still say on a head to head level, when given the chance to punk would destroy him on the mic


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

A happy ending to the show.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Never have I wanted to run John boy over with a car.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> fpalm Cena just buried the wwe title and everyone is saying "nice job"


and Punk buried the WHC title a week ago


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

John Cena completely buried CM Punk in that segment. That was awesome. JOHN CENA IS THE MAN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Amazing promo by both Punk and Cena. One of the best, if not the best two-men promo in a long while (not counting Bret in this, since this was mainly Punk/Cena). What Cena said was perfectly said and Punk's reaction was perfect. This feud isn't over by a longshot, that's for sure. 

Cena's winning the title at NOC. Even though he did end on a high note where Punk was on the low side of things (getting punched out by Bret), I'm still confident they're putting the title on Cena as a typical "good conquering evil" storyline. If Cena/Rock is for the RR then hopefully Punk loses the title to Cena either at NOC and HIAC. But this feud has intensified and I look forward to NOC.

Also, while Cena should've said something more along the lines that Punk was number 2 and Cena was still number 1, it didn't hurt the promo much if at all.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whatever the hell it was between Punk and Cena,, holy shit was it intense. These two just create magic everything they're put to work together.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> and Punk buried the WHC title a week ago


win-win situation then


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk NEEDS to go over cleanly at NOC. They made him look like a little b**ch here.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Was Cena talking about CM Punk or Barack Obama?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> fpalm Cena just buried the wwe title and everyone is saying "nice job"


if it was Punk we'd get a 50 page thread and ppl calling him out. 

But great intense promo from both. Punk brought his A game and so did Cena.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

He started the future Punk vs Stone Cold at Wrestlemania promo by dissing steve thats the big one


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I loved tonights RAW, Missed the first hour but really enjoyed everything else. Hope Lawler is ok scary shit man.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't want to go through shit like this again. Holy crap I was so scared. Glad to hear good news.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk needs to destroy Cena


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> fpalm Cena just buried the wwe title and everyone is saying "nice job"


*The title has been meaningless and it's about time they mentioned it, hands down Cena made that segment and Punk was just meh imo. If Cena can stay like that without getting too preachy then im all for it.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think we need an offical rule that wrestling companies are no longer allowed to involve 60+ year old men in matches. Call it the 'bret hart rule', and by that I mean: if you wouldnt let Bret Hart do something in his current state as a stroke victim, then don't make any 60+ year old man do it because there is a similar risk there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Ether said:


> and Punk buried the WHC title a week ago


Nope,that came off as regular trash talking. This came off as the title means shit compared to Cena.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> win-win situation then


austin aries also buried the TNA title on this past impact, hmmmm.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Amber B said:


> Punk looks like an angry 15 year old who just discovered Green Day.


I started to think that you had written Cena's promo when he said that the only thing Punk really meant to change was his status. :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

when I hear lawler is ok ill watch everything after the PTP/Bryan and Kane match, wasn't really focusing. I caught the end of the Cena promo and it sounded great.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM Punk is going to win on Sunday


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Nope,that came off as regular trash talking. This came off as the title means shit compared to Cena.


If anything Punk asked for it.

But now I understand you are a major, major Punk fan.

Which is why...

I shall bury him further.

Punk deserved each word Cena gave to him, plain and simple. Punk has became such a useless character repeating the same old "RESPECT, YOU SUCK, I AM THE BEST, EVERYONE IS BENEATH MEEE, FUCK YOU MONTREAL! (KEEP IN MIND HE HAS CANADIAN FLAGS IN HIS BOOTS) I AM THE BEST IN THE WORLD BECAUSE I GTSED AN OFF GUARD ROCK!!!!"

Fuck.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



richyque said:


> austin aries also buried the TNA title on this past impact, hmmmm.


Yes he did, I'm pretty sure he called himself a irrelevant world champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Huganomics said:


> I started to think that you had written Cena's promo when he said that the only thing Punk really meant to change was his status. :lol


If he mentioned Dat Tourbus :cool2 then it would be hard to convince you otherwise.


----------



## johngault (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

CM Punk vs the Rock is cool but CM Punk vs StoneCold is the biggest match up since Hogan Savage


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk better be going over.. I am tired of WWE making him look like a bitch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> If anything Punk asked for it.
> 
> But now I understand you are a major, major Punk fan.
> 
> ...


Wow, someone's been really gotten to. It's just rep, dude.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Really good promo.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Whew, glad to hear his condition is stabilized. This whole night scared me and I'm happy to hear that he'll be ok and pull through.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Good promo that ended RAW, I hope CM Punk retains and continues his "heel" ways.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It breaks my heart when something like this happens on a wrestling show. The Owen Hart thing crosses my mind constantly, and this being in Canada, with Owen's brother, just seems like insane timing. I just hope Jerry is okay.

Monday Night RaW: Pray for Lawler FULL Review


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, someone's been really gotten to. It's just rep, dude.


Some of Punk's haters are really obsessed with the guy too. It's kinda scary tbh.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't even know who I want to win now, punk looks like a midcard champion and cena made himself bigger than the title so why is he even fighting for it in the first place?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Could of done w/o punk getting decked by hart but overall it was great.
I forgot the ppv was this Sunday, Breaking Bad was all the entertainment I needed 
On Sunday but now that it has ended I'm now waiting for The Walking Dead.
The matches look good despite them being redundant (punk vs cena, Orton vs ziggler, del Rio vs sheamus) I'll try to enjoy myself.

please more good news for king, my thoughts go out to him and his family.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



FoxyRoxy said:


> Punk better be going over.. I am tired of WWE making him look like a bitch.


We know that he won't win.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope Miz is in commentary on Sunday...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RaymerWins said:


> I hope Miz is in commentary on Sunday...


Hopefully King makes a speedy recovery.

But what are the chances we see Heyman and Cole?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ummm...where did the rest of the threads go?


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



cavs25 said:


> Hopefully King makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> But what are the chances we see Heyman and Cole?


Hey that would be great.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

So like...what is this, the WWE just fucks up every character who has to go against Cena and gives Cena free reign to just annihilate his opponents with everything the WWE has done to screw them up? Let's analyze what Cena said:

-"As a champion, you've been irrelevant." Well that doesn't have anything to do with Punk's skills, it has to do with the fact that the WWE never lets him main event PPVs and constantly makes him into a joke (like having Bret Hart repel an assault). Not to mention he basically just said that the past 10 months the WWE title hasn't been important, which was really stupid.
-"Everything I've done in this company I've done being me." That isn't true either, Cena was a respect craving dick as the Doctor of Thuganomics back in 2002-2004.
-"Your entire reign has been centered around the WWE title." Duh...every reign is about the title. That's a stupid thing to say.

I can't remember the rest but Cena's delivery was very solid, and he showed some intensity for a change, but its what he said that I have a problem with. I mean, where's the level playing field? Why can't CM Punk respond with his own truth bombs?

"Cena, you are stuck in 2005. 7 years have passed and you are still exactly the same person. You are boring and you're stale. The only reason you main event over me is because the powers that be in the back have decided that whatever you're doing is the most important thing on the whole show, and thus shove me, the WWE champion, aside to refocus the spotlight on you. For 10 months I have busted my ass putting on great matches with Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan and company while you have been pissing around beating up defenseless men like Johnny Ace and getting 5 of your buddies to try and take out the Big Show. I'm sick of it and the fans are sick of it. Yeah, the fans are sick of it to. That's probably why when your music hits, you receive a chorus of boos. They boo you not because they don't like you, but because they are tired of you gorging on the spotlight and wish you would just leave. Oh but you can't have that! You're making too much money and your ego couldn't take the hit if you weren't the center of attention. That's why Vince will do any conceivable thing to quell the audience's negative reaction to you. Tell you to speak french when we're in Montreal, mention the local sports team, even go so far as to shove your charity work in our faces so that they'll stop booing his little cash cow. You are a sad little man who sold himself out to the fans back in 2003 because he figured out it could make him and the WWE a ton of money, and it physically pains you when you're not in the spotlight seeing someone else get the attention you figure you're owed. So you will go to any extreme necessary, even getting yourself put in the main event slot month after month, to make sure no one else becomes a threat to you. You say that you're here for the fans who still like you-one day very soon, even they'll get sick of you, and you'll be this pathetic shell of a wrestler desperately clinging onto his former glory because that's all he really has."

Even the playing field. If you always let the face get the better of the heel, how will you ever build the heel up enough to be considered a threat, and therefore, build solid feuds people want to see? You can't, its amazing I have to explain this. In the end the face will win, but the heel has to win along the way so the babyface has something to overcome. At this point, Jerry Lawler and Punk have the more intriguing feud going.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just seen the announcement about when Lawler first collapsed on LordsOfPain.net

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/WWE_Confirms_Jerry_Lawler_Passed_Out_at_Ringside.html

The first commment really bothers me. It doesn't matter what people on this forum think, just goes to show that there's still plenty of people out there who believe everything they're watching is real and can't separate fantasy from reality fpalm

I'm hoping for a speedy recovery for Lawler. I've criticised his commentary for a while, same as a lot of people, but I'm sure the vast majority of us wouldn't have wished this on him in a million years.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Can't even rate this show tonight, but Cena may have converted me. 

#PrayForLawler

Where's the Michael Cole appreciation thread?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Frozen Inferno said:


> Ummm...where did the rest of the threads go?


Temporary section I have to do occasionally when the server is really acting terrible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RaymerWins said:


> I hope Miz is in commentary on Sunday...


it will be Josh Mathews.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



JY57 said:


> it will be Josh Mathews.


Yep, Josh will probably sit in. Normally I'd be happy but under these circumstances...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Damnit, I forgot it was Monday again. Sounds like it was actually a really good show, too. ...Eventful, at the very least.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I have to say, I've gained a massive amount of respect for Michael Cole after tonight. You could tell it was tearing him up having to sit there and do his job after what had just happened to his friend. I'm glad they had the guts to let him stay silent for the rest of the show. Also, big props to Cena and Punk for delivering an amazing back and forth promo at the end, despite the circumstances. Had it been any other night, I would have been all over it, but it just didn't feel right watching for any other reason than to hear an update on Jerry's condition. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Long Live The King!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

New Jack:

https://mobile.twitter.com/NewJackUncut/tweets

Idiot,


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

New Jack is just some crazy criminal that should be doing life in prison right now. Fuck him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RaymerWins said:


> New Jack:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NewJackUncut/tweets
> 
> Idiot,


Wow I am disgusted.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RaymerWins said:


> New Jack:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NewJackUncut/tweets
> 
> Idiot,


Seriously, does ANYONE respect that pathetic lunatic?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Headliner said:


> New Jack is just some crazy criminal that should be doing life in prison right now. Fuck him.


The Mass Transit incident alone should of put him behind bars.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

i feel like tonights raw perfected its potential for the first time in awhile. I liked how nothing really seemed to drag on and they built up everything towards NoC pretty dam good. Curious to see where the whole Ic title situation goes. Got a feeling its going to be a fatal 4 way with the miz turning face in the process.ziggler and orton i wish they would make its a 2 of 3 falls match especially since they both got 1 win a peice. The us title no.1 contender battle royale should be interesting,duno who it could be.Oh well tonights raw gets a 10 out of 10 with what they could do


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



SummerLove said:


> Seriously, does ANYONE respect that pathetic lunatic?


I've enjoyed his shoot interviews in the past, but after reading that, he can go fuck himself in his stupid face.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was the best Raw in a very very long time. I've been very critical of the 3 hours before, but I have no qualms with that one whatsoever. I enjoyed the show pretty much from top to bottom, and am probably going to get NOC now as I'm really pumped for the card.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

New jack is nothing.....NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Well tonight's Raw was a tough one to watch, but not because of what was presented to us creatively. 

I had horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999, the event where Owen Hart died live on PPV. It was eerie. It was sad, and I just sat there not knowing what to do. 

Now I am not going to sit here and say that I am Jerry Lawler's biggest fan, because I am not. However, I never wished harm on him or anything of that nature. What happened tonight was sad and downright scary and I thought for sure Lawler was dead. Thankfully, we have gotten at least small glimmers of hope in the few updates we have received and I can only hope that Lawler comes out of this OK. My thoughts & prayers are with him and his family during what I am sure is a very tough situation. 

Now I am going to make this point, and I hope it isn't viewed as cruel, because that is not my intention. My intention is to merely point out why I do not want 60 year old men getting in the ring and wrestling at that age. I usually use Flair as my example when I make this point, but men at that age should not be wrestling because it is a severe heath risk and I always fear the worst whenever they do step in there. It is dangerous and to maintain that level of cardiovascular conditioning only gets harder the older you get. Ted DiBiase's father Mike DiBiase died in the ring, and he wasn't anywhere near the age of a Ric Flair, a Bret Hart, or a Jerry Lawler. And I have no doubt that whatever happened to Lawler tonight was triggered by his match earlier in the night. 

So let this show as an example of why men in their 60s should not be in the ring wrestling, and hopefully nothing as bad as this ever happens again.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I said this in another thread and I'll say it here.

New Jack is an ignant-ass scumbag that needs to be put out of his misery. So what he had issues with Lawler in the past? This isn't the time to bring up that bullshit. 

This dude needs to be made an example of, Casino Style!!!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> Well tonight's Raw was a tough one to watch, but not because of what was presented to us creatively.
> 
> I had horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999, the event where Owen Hart died live on PPV. It was eerie. It was sad, and I just sat there not knowing what to do.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this. I got chills when Cole announced what had happen and was almost expecting him to come back saying Lawler had died.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I agree 100% with this. I got chills when Cole announced what had happen and was almost expecting him to come back saying Lawler had died.


I feel you on that, 100%

I think that it's time for a man like Lawler to stick with commentating going forward. I do not want to see him drop dead in a middle in the ring while wrestling in a match. Sometimes, you have to bow out gracefully or you could easily end up like Flair, Hogan, or Randy The Ram(From The Wrestler).


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That was weird from a live perspective. I was sitting there and just noticed "Jerry! Jerry!" chants during the D-Bry & Kane match. I didn't realize what was going on, until I saw Jerry Lawler being carried away from the announce booth. The crowd didn't understand what was going on, until the word was spread around from mouth to ear. There was a strange feeling to the show from that moment on, since we didn't have the on-air updates. People were checking their Twitter to catch the latest news about him.

Very awkward 2nd half.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



TripleG said:


> Well tonight's Raw was a tough one to watch, but not because of what was presented to us creatively.
> 
> I had horrible flashbacks to Over the Edge 1999, the event where Owen Hart died live on PPV. It was eerie. It was sad, and I just sat there not knowing what to do.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. We can only hope this serves as an example. We can only hope this sets off a bigger positive chain reaction.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not a terrible show tonight but still not very good. That's to be expected though as wwe has been on a downward spiral since 2009.

*Things I liked:*

- All of the Bret Hart segments were good minus the interview with Cena which went on forever.
- Liked the Tag Match
- All segments with Cm Punk
- Sheamus at WWE hq
- Cole staying quiet even though it was for Lawler

*Things I disliked:*

- Cena and Hart segment went on for too long
- All of the AJ segments
- Once again the tout bull shit taking up the show
- Too many recaps
- Ryback 
- 3 hours of promos


Rating: 6/10

As I said not a terrible show but it was just boring and stale as it always is.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm glad to hear Jerry is recovering. WWE handled it very well and Cole was really professional. There were some good segments tonight. PTP had me rolling with their segment. Cena had a good closing promo tonight. I like the idea of a pre-show battle royal to decide Cesaro's match. Overall a good show. Get well soon Jerry,


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I enjoyed his work in ECW, but New Jack is just a fucking scumbag


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What did New Jack say? It's gone now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

By the way, those who were wondering... The live crowd didn't get any updates on Jerry's condition throughout the show. We just knew he was carried away, but we didn't know why or what happened. This is why the crowd was always into the show and cheering/booing.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

rewatching some of the earlier bits that I didn't catch in time, came to it in the middle - no Bret Hart wearing hsi classic Batman shirt?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

that was a great promo to close the show. See, cussing really does add some fuel to the fire!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

RAW "*LIKES*"
-Bret Hart being in Montreal. I enjoyed all of his segments and this was a great memory to have instead and can now forget about Survivor Series 97.

-Enjoyed the tag team match between Orton/Lawler vs Punk/Ziggler. More on Lawler later...

-Natalya and Tyson Kidd both having matches in Montreal. Canadians got love this time.

-Good match between Cody Rhodes/Rey Misterio. Looks like we are going to have a triple threat IC Title Match.

-Great promo between Cena/Punk. Again, I really like the dynamics between the two and Cena always ups his game when he feuds with Punk. I know that many fans don't like this whiny heel version of Punk but the storyline clearly shows that Punk is obsessed with the WWE Title now. I think we are going to have an awesome match on NoC. I was shocked to see Cena bust out the French too. Impressive. 

"*DISLIKES*"
-Eve teaming up with Layla and Kaityln. She's a heel and we can tell what she's trying to do. 

-Heath Slater being the latest victim of Ryback. Some kind of push he got for feuding with the Legends.

-Daniel Bryan and Kane taking the Tag Team title shot away from the PTP. Not even cool. 

-ADR beating Tyson Kidd and Sheamus beating David Otunga. Saw it coming from a mile away.

Sucks to hear about Jerry Lawler. As much as I hate his commentary, I don't want to see him get a heart attack. I hope he recovers soon and is safe and sound. I really think the match he had one hour before the incident helped caused for him to get into that condition. I hope this incident will clearly remind all the other Legends to stop wrestling. It happened to Ricky Steamboat last year and we never saw him on TV again. Ric Flair, this is a serious issue. He needs to man up and realize it. It was so weird watching RAW without commentary after that. It felt empty and like you're watching it live.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did Cena channel his inner Rock316AE last night or what? He was brilliant during that final promo I thought.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Enforcer said:


> What did New Jack say? It's gone now.


Not sure on the exact quotes but something like "Fuck Lawler, when he dies tell me where his grave is so I can piss on it"

I'm not surprised, the guy is the lowest of the low in terms of scum bags. He literally tried to murder a guy in a match.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Not to protect New Jack but I'm pretty sure this guy has some severe brain damage. On some Beniot level shit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Did Cena channel his inner Rock316AE last night or what? He was brilliant during that final promo I thought.


Cena, Bret, Montreal... shitted on CM Punks career.

Shame there was no Rock, would of been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Did they actually chant shut the fuck up at punk?


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The-Rock-Says said:


> *Did Cena channel his inner Rock316AE* last night or what? He was brilliant during that final promo I thought.


I won't be surprised if he actually works for the 'E and wrote that masterpiece of an ownage.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Love how the fans booed when Punk said he was better than Shawn Michaels. 10 years ago you would never have expected to see a canadian crowd defending Shawn Michaels.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I'm not gonna rate the show as good or bad because isn't unfair to judge it.

With that being said, it started with the usual fuckery = random midcard tag matches + ryback squash + divas botchamania but after the incident both kane, daniel and cody were on RAW sadly I wasn't paying that much attention...

By the way why doesn't cody rhodes get the same IWC treatment ziggler does?


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm not gonna rate the show as good or bad because isn't unfair to judge it.
> 
> With that being said, it started with the usual fuckery = random midcard tag matches + ryback squash + divas botchamania but after the incident both kane, daniel and cody were on RAW sadly I wasn't paying that much attention...
> 
> By the way why doesn't cody rhodes get the same IWC treatment ziggler does?


Because none of his matches are in the slightest bit memorable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

That's a shame about Lawler. 

Didn't watch but that must have been scary. Hope he's okay. Did it happen during a break?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Brye said:


> That's a shame about Lawler.
> 
> Didn't watch but that must have been scary. Hope he's okay. Did it happen during a break?


During the Kane/Bryan v PTP tag match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm not gonna rate the show as good or bad because isn't unfair to judge it.
> 
> With that being said, it started with the usual fuckery = random midcard tag matches + ryback squash + divas botchamania but after the incident both kane, daniel and cody were on RAW sadly I wasn't paying that much attention...
> 
> *By the way why doesn't cody rhodes get the same IWC treatment ziggler does?*


Because Ziggler is much flashier in the ring and puts on more memorable performances.

Cody gets quite a lot of love on here too though to be honest. Much more than Barrett, who should be an IWC darling but isn't for whatever reason.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Best RAW in months, open segment was great, matches were good, Final Segment was best. Cena got serious anf gave intense promo, Punk was good too.

The only shitty part was the heart attack of Lawler, i hope best for him and his family


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Love him or hate him, Sheamus has the most solid moveset on the roster.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I watched Monday Night Football instead of RAW but after hearing about the Jerry Lawler stuff, now I don't want to watch RAW at all because it would feel uncomfortable. Hope King is OK & looking forward to Night of Champions on Sunday!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just reading through some of the comments in this thread, I've lost most of my faith in humanity. :/


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I wasn't supposed to watch RAW live this week, I stayed for Bret in Montreal and who thought that something like that can happen. I don't want to judge Cole because he handled it perfectly but the tone and his expression in the first update really sent the message that the worst has happened, it was really OTE 1999 all over again and almost traumatic. Thank god Jerry stabilized in the hospital, scary situation for a legend that I'm watching since I was a kid, in the ring or on commentary. Best wishes and prayers for King, he's a backbone for RAW since the beginning and I hope to see him on TV again in the near future.

It's hard to really talk about wrestling after that because it feels so pointless and puts you in perspective. But I thought Cena was really good, it was probably a scripted promo but he exposed and everything he said about Punk was true, real life and kayfabe. The fact that the title is irrelevant, the most of all time. That Punk is not main eventing and it's not about politics, which is also 100% because the real reason is that Punk bombed every time they gave him a chance so they ran to proven draws like Cena and Show on PPV AND house shows. Exposed his BS about "change", the fact that he's doing the Savage Elbow and Bret colors for cheap sympathy. Bret was also great with his exchange. On the other hand, Punk while with good delivery, was generic unrealistic delusional heel #3422, saying he's better than this, better than that, GOAT blah blah.

The crowd was great for my personal amusement shitting on Cena and Punk combined and giving Bret a tremendous ovation. I liked the boring and STFU chants to Punk, You can't wrestle to Cena, and the Hogan caliber ovation for the Hitman. Although Cena half turned them after the promo and he's also right that it's an honor for him that Bret even put him in the same line with Hart and Michaels and will never be on their level. So I didn't see that as "ass kissing". 

The moment with Bret in the opening segment getting that awesome response was a special moment, really amazing ovation and respect in 2012 and Bret was great in everything he did, he was completely comfortable in his exchanges and played the crowd perfectly, which of course, they did everything he told them to do. 

Other than that I thought Sheamus was great and natural in the skit. And amazingly Orton is still the most over wrestler in the industry in all demos without a storyline for over a year now, he was booked and cheered above Ziggler and Punk together which was nice. The reactions he's getting shows the special connection he has with the audience. 

Overall, only one thing important from this show and that's Jerry Lawler's condition, a true legend and one of the greatest of all time in every aspect, his company in Memphis, one of the greatest in ring, on the mic, as a promoter, as an announcer, he did it all and everything with Top quality. Best wishes King and hope he comes back to do what he does best soon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Finished watching my very first full Raw episode since Raw 1000 and I'm impressed with the opening and closing segments. Bret Hart owned Punk with a simple "Just like you're putting all these people to sleep" one-liner and the crowd was on fire there. "Shut the fuck up", "Boring" and the best of them all, "asshole" chants which have been missing from the program for years! And wasn't the last STFU chants also in Montréal when Dolph Ziggler was cutting that horrible promo on Pat Patterson? LOL.

The closing segment... Cena was OWNING! Haven't seen him fired up like this since the week before Wrestlemania 28. It's funny people always underrate his mic skills just because he's John Cena, the ultimate IWC heel. He totally destroyed Punk and the only comeback "material" Punk had, he blew his load with the "you've lowered yourself to these people" thing, which Cena made a great comeback against too. And correct me if I'm wrong, but did Cena win over the crowd by the end of that segment? They started chanting "You can't wrestle" (fuck off you jackasses) but then Cena shut them up when he spoke the sad truth in regards to Punk and his push for a "change" and they stopped their booing. And what was even more epic was Punk talking down on Shawn Michaels got him booed in Canada, the very place that HATES HBK's guts ever since 1997 when even Bret has moved on from that. And I could've sworn I read somebody say Punk saying he's better than Stone Cold is the start for a future feud. To that I say, stop grasping at straws and making something out of nothing. He also said he's better than Bret Hart IIRC, as well as HBK and The Rock. Now the match with The Rock looks to be happening at the Royal Rumble but the rest were just over-the-top bragging for heel heat. Dolph Ziggler did the same when Jericho gave him that Codebreaker.

And I really felt sorry for Michael Cole. He was seriously shook and could barely finish his sentences in regards to the updates and I really felt for him through it all. My best wishes goes to Jerry Lawler in hopes of a full recovery. Get well, Jerry!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I want to obviously mention first that I'm hoping Lawler makes a full recovery soon. It feels strange recapping a show after something real like that happens.

Now the actual show itself was the best Raw since the 1000th one, with some decent matches and a terrific promo to end the show on. Both CM Punk and Cena were on great form with their segment and I finally managed to gain a bit of interest in their title match this Sunday. Glad Daniel Bryan and Kane have been inserted into the tag team title match, although I don't see why they couldn't have just made it a three-way match instead? I'm also enjoying the slow build up of Punk and Heyman's partnership.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Because Ziggler is much flashier in the ring and puts on more memorable performances.
> 
> Cody gets quite a lot of love on here too though to be honest. Much more than Barrett, who should be an IWC darling but isn't for whatever reason.


Probably because not many watch Smackdown.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Hazaq said:


> Did they actually chant shut the fuck up at punk?


Yes sir. 

There were Fuck you Cena chants for a few secs at the closing promo. Montreal #2 directly after NY.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Highly enjoyable episode of RAW marred by King's condition. It's such a shame too because everything was so well booked. And the crowd was absolutely superb.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Rock316AE said:


> It's hard to really talk about wrestling after that because it feels so pointless and puts you in perspective. But I thought Cena was really good, it was probably a scripted promo but he exposed and everything he said about Punk was true, real life and kayfabe. The fact that the title is irrelevant, the most of all time. That Punk is not main eventing and it's not about politics, which is also 100% because the real reason is that Punk bombed every time they gave him a chance so they ran to proven draws like Cena and Show on PPV AND house shows. Exposed his BS about "change", the fact that he's doing the Savage Elbow and Bret colors for cheap sympathy. Bret was also great with his exchange. On the other hand, Punk while with good delivery, was generic unrealistic delusional heel #3422, saying he's better than this, better than that, GOAT blah blah.


Yeah, but this is my exact problem with it. Punk is restricted to kayfabe by saying usual heel stuff like "I'm better than Steve Austin, I'm better than you" type of stuff, but Cena gets free reign to start breaking kayfabe and calling his reign irrelevant and pointing out things he does for cheap sympathy as you put it? How the hell is that a level playing field? If Punk is given the opportunity to break the 4th wall he can get over, too. In fact, he has before. Of course Punk got owned, the deck was totally stacked against him and Cena was given massive shortcuts to quell the boos. You want to talk about cheap sympathy, what about Cena speaking French and kissing Bret's ass? Or mentioning the hometown and its sports team? Cena is the king of cheap sympathy, so calling Punk out on that was extremely hypocritical. Its almost like Punk has these built in character flaws solely for the purpose of having a way for the babyface to beat him in promos.

Same thing with the Rock. What was Rock saying earlier this year? "Cena, I left, you became top dog and you started talking shit about me, so now I'm back to confront you." Kayfabe. What does Cena say? "You left the business to go make movies, you don't care about the fans, you are so lazy in your performance you have notes on your arm, I've been here every day taking what these fans have." Not kayfabe. Cena gets to bring up real life circumstances to use against Rock, but Rock has to adhere to the world of kayfabe? How is that fair? And that's probably why some believed Cena was winning the promo war going into WM28. Both Punk and, as you very well know, Rock, would EASILY slaughter Cena on the mic, so Cena got a built in edge. Why? So Cena could once against be the indomitable babyface over the coward Punk and so they could split the crowd in Miami, which was a really stupid thing to try. In the end, its so Cena doesn't look weak, and if Cena never looks weak, how are you going to properly build up heels against him so that he has odds to overcome? It won't happen.

The reason Punk, and for that matter anyone else, isn't main eventing is because John Cena is the #1 draw in the company and Vince won't give the time of day to anyone who isn't Cena or Hunter when it comes to main eventing. He makes the most money for Vince, so Vince ignores others when it comes to that main event slot. Why can Cena bring up Punk not main eventing and being irrelevant but Punk can't bring up the fact that Cena DOES main event is because of bias backstage?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Just finished watching the show, outside the sad news about the King it was a good show.

My only gripe about it is that they didn't have Wade Barrett on the show. Instead we got Heath/Ryder pontless twitter feud with Ryback squashing Slater for Ryder


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> *Yeah, but this is my exact problem with it. Punk is restricted to kayfabe* by saying usual heel stuff like "I'm better than Steve Austin, I'm better than you" type of stuff, but Cena gets free reign to start breaking kayfabe and calling his reign irrelevant and pointing out things he does for cheap sympathy as you put it? How the hell is that a level playing field? If Punk is given the opportunity to break the 4th wall he can get over, too. In fact, he has before. Of course Punk got owned, the deck was totally stacked against him and Cena was given massive shortcuts to quell the boos. You want to talk about cheap sympathy, what about Cena speaking French and kissing Bret's ass? Or mentioning the hometown and its sports team? Cena is the king of cheap sympathy, so calling Punk out on that was extremely hypocritical. Its almost like Punk has these built in character flaws solely for the purpose of having a way for the babyface to beat him in promos.
> 
> Same thing with the Rock. What was Rock saying earlier this year? "Cena, I left, you became top dog and you started talking shit about me, so now I'm back to confront you." Kayfabe. What does Cena say? "You left the business to go make movies, you don't care about the fans, you are so lazy in your performance you have notes on your arm, I've been here every day taking what these fans have." Not kayfabe. Cena gets to bring up real life circumstances to use against Rock, but Rock has to adhere to the world of kayfabe? How is that fair? And that's probably why some believed Cena was winning the promo war going into WM28. Both Punk and, as you very well know, Rock, would EASILY slaughter Cena on the mic, so Cena got a built in edge. Why? So Cena could once against be the indomitable babyface over the coward Punk and so they could split the crowd in Miami, which was a really stupid thing to try. In the end, its so Cena doesn't look weak, and if Cena never looks weak, how are you going to properly build up heels against him so that he has odds to overcome? It won't happen.
> 
> The reason Punk, and for that matter anyone else, isn't main eventing is because John Cena is the #1 draw in the company and Vince won't give the time of day to anyone who isn't Cena or Hunter when it comes to main eventing. He makes the most money for Vince, so Vince ignores others when it comes to that main event slot. Why can Cena bring up Punk not main eventing and being irrelevant but Punk can't bring up the fact that Cena DOES main event is because of bias backstage?


Stopped reading there.

"Punk is restricted to kayfabe"

That's just an absolute lie. I think we all know that going out of bounds on the mic is Punk's only real specialty and since the "Summer of Punk", he was the only one allowed to do so.

Now look what happens when that same ridiculous formula gets thrown back at him.

Triple H owned him.
Cena mutilated his credibility.

Hell, even Bret owned him in the opening segment WHILE staying in the kayfabe realm. Taking a shot at the other guy without going for a cheap low blow just like Punk usually does, not that's a real mic skill.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

ending segment owned. can't wait for that match at NOC.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena was awesome. 

Not sure I've ever said that before. :cena2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Hey @BookerT5x next time you want to appear on RAW, my show, ask first. I could have handled @WWESheamus without your help.


--


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

As for Cena being on fire "like he was before WM 28"? I saw nothing of the kind. They basically tried to play the Rock off like a Hollywood guest with a wrestling past and didn't want him doing that mountain promo on the air which would of killed John Cena's credibility in wrestling fans' eyes forever. 

Now as for the little tete to tete last night...the Bret Hart stuff at the beginning was the best thing.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but this is my exact problem with it. Punk is restricted to kayfabe by saying usual heel stuff like "I'm better than Steve Austin, I'm better than you" type of stuff, but Cena gets free reign to start breaking kayfabe and calling his reign irrelevant and pointing out things he does for cheap sympathy as you put it? How the hell is that a level playing field? If Punk is given the opportunity to break the 4th wall he can get over, too. In fact, he has before. Of course Punk got owned, the deck was totally stacked against him and Cena was given massive shortcuts to quell the boos. You want to talk about cheap sympathy, what about Cena speaking French and kissing Bret's ass? Or mentioning the hometown and its sports team? Cena is the king of cheap sympathy, so calling Punk out on that was extremely hypocritical. Its almost like Punk has these built in character flaws solely for the purpose of having a way for the babyface to beat him in promos.
> 
> Same thing with the Rock. What was Rock saying earlier this year? "Cena, I left, you became top dog and you started talking shit about me, so now I'm back to confront you." Kayfabe. What does Cena say? "You left the business to go make movies, you don't care about the fans, you are so lazy in your performance you have notes on your arm, I've been here every day taking what these fans have." Not kayfabe. Cena gets to bring up real life circumstances to use against Rock, but Rock has to adhere to the world of kayfabe? How is that fair? And that's probably why some believed Cena was winning the promo war going into WM28. Both Punk and, as you very well know, Rock, would EASILY slaughter Cena on the mic, so Cena got a built in edge. Why? So Cena could once against be the indomitable babyface over the coward Punk and so they could split the crowd in Miami, which was a really stupid thing to try. In the end, its so Cena doesn't look weak, and if Cena never looks weak, how are you going to properly build up heels against him so that he has odds to overcome? It won't happen.
> 
> The reason Punk, and for that matter anyone else, isn't main eventing is because John Cena is the #1 draw in the company and Vince won't give the time of day to anyone who isn't Cena or Hunter when it comes to main eventing. He makes the most money for Vince, so Vince ignores others when it comes to that main event slot. Why can Cena bring up Punk not main eventing and being irrelevant but Punk can't bring up the fact that Cena DOES main event is because of bias backstage?


Perfect post, nobody ever gets to shoot back with Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



lancaster223 said:


> Stopped reading there.
> 
> "Punk is restricted to kayfabe"
> 
> ...


Yeah, this isn't 2011 in case you hadn't noticed. Punk hasn't been 'dropping truth bombs' for eons now. Was it when he was calling Johnny Ace a giant toolbox? No, probably when he said Bryan looked like a goat. Breaking kayfabe got him over and now they don't really have him do it anymore.

The whole promo was, as you put it, cheap low blows. Things Punk can't defend against that lie beyond the realm of kayfabe. So instead of having Punk be allowed the same courtesy last night, they had him stand there and look like a loser. Breaking kayfabe works wonders if you're a heel because it helps get massive heat through the aforementioned cheap low blows. If you're a babyface using it...you've won right there, why is the feud continuing? Moreover, why would anyone want to pay for the PPV on Sunday when the babyface has nothing to overcome and is put in such a strong position?

My biggest issue isn't that kayfabe was broken or that Cena had a good promo for a change, its that Cena shouldn't have been the one to have it in the first place. What good has come for Punk in this supposed feud? He's beaten up an announcer a few times and has run away from and been embarrassed by his challenge, who is a good guy. They've succeeded in making Punk look like a chump, and he's the biggest heel in the company right now. How can you generate interest in your PPVs and TV when the obstacle the protagonists are supposed to overcome isn't an obstacle? Would you watch a suspense movie about the first climbing of Mount Everest if Mount Everest was actually just a bit dirt pile in someone's backyard? Would you watch a romance movie if instead of trying the whole movie to get the girl, the guy just has her to begin with? Would you watch a sports movie where the team is already really good and always wins instead of sucking and having to get better? Would you watch an action film where the villain is already in prison and the hero just goes about his daily life? No, you probably wouldn't. From obstacles, we get drama. From drama, we get entertainment. So if this is the case, why would you want to watch Cena vs Punk?

Also, Bret owned Punk with an insult, he didn't tear his character apart like Cena did. There's a difference.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Punk got "owned", but will go over in Boston.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



lancaster223 said:


> Stopped reading there.
> 
> "Punk is restricted to kayfabe"
> 
> ...


Punk broke Kayfabe how many times? One time with that promo and another time maybe?.. When Triple H broke Kayfabe and when Cena broke Kayfabe Punk did NOT! When Punk and Jericho were feuding it was even maybe not that interesting it was kept even... you know why? because thats how you try to sell a feud... but like always they book the heel as the stupid little cowardly hypocrit.. the promo is scripted in a way to make punk vulnerable but of course you are just gonna ignore all i wrote and tell me that i am a stupid little punk mark who knows nothing about wrestling bla bla


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

just ignore that lancaster guy, he has an agenda against punk :lmao. "besides vs Cena at MITB 2011, I've been more entertained by Val Venis matches in 2000 than anything from Punk", clearly hates his guts for some reason


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

It's funny how nobody whined about Punk "burying" Cena last year in his shoot while Cena sat there inside the ring looking on and not saying a word but now the roles are reversed, everyone is throwing a fit and making excuses ("CENA IS PROTECTED!!!").

I personally love these type of promos. I loved it when Punk kept doing it, loved it when Punk destroyed Del Rio's character and loved it last night when Cena demolished Punk's entire credibility and character.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> It's funny how nobody whined about Punk "burying" Cena last year in his shoot while Cena sat there inside the ring looking on and not saying a word but now the roles are reversed, everyone is throwing a fit and making excuses ("CENA IS PROTECTED!!!").
> 
> I personally love these type of promos. I loved it when Punk kept doing it, loved it when Punk destroyed Del Rio's character and loved it last night when Cena demolished Punk's entire credibility and character.


What did Punk say about Cena in his shoot other that he is an asskisser?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Hehe, Punk and Heyman during that tag match were great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> It's funny how nobody whined about Punk "burying" Cena last year in his shoot while Cena sat there inside the ring looking on and not saying a word but now the roles are reversed, everyone is throwing a fit and making excuses ("CENA IS PROTECTED!!!").
> 
> I personally love these type of promos. I loved it when Punk kept doing it, loved it when Punk destroyed Del Rio's character and loved it last night when Cena demolished Punk's entire credibility and character.


I enjoy watching them but I don't think they should happen because they can do a lot of damage. It's funny though. Punk takes shots at HHH about his marriage and it's hilarious. Punk takes shots at Cena about a lot of things and it's hilarious. On numerous occasions both HHH and Cena just stood there and said nothing. Punk marks thought it was great. Then the second they respond to him it isn't so hilarious or funny anymore. The double standards are a joke. The thing is though, HHH and Cena, other than looking stupid, don't take as much of a hit because they are on that elite status. Punk isn't and therefore things like last night make him look even worse. But when you play with fire, you get burned. If Punk/creative want him to cut these types of promos on others then it's fair game when they happen in return. I don't think it's right and I don't think they should be happening inside a kayfabe environment. It's like taking one step forward and 2 steps back imo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> It's funny how nobody whined about Punk "burying" Cena last year in his shoot while Cena sat there inside the ring looking on and not saying a word but now the roles are reversed, everyone is throwing a fit and making excuses ("CENA IS PROTECTED!!!").
> 
> I personally love these type of promos. I loved it when Punk kept doing it, loved it when Punk destroyed Del Rio's character and loved it last night when Cena demolished Punk's entire credibility and character.


"Cena, I like you a lot more than I like a lot of the guys in the back."

BERRIED


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

They have ruined CM Punk. Cena unleashed on him, and he couldn't say a damn thing back. His new character is the worst I've ever seen of his. Way to ruin a year of build.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mister Hands said:


> "Cena, I like you a lot more than I like a lot of the guys in the back."
> 
> BERRIED


"The only thing you're better at than me is kissing Vince McMahon's ass."

Ring a bell?



> I enjoy watching them but I don't think they should happen because they can do a lot of damage. It's funny though. Punk takes shots at HHH about his marriage and it's hilarious. Punk takes shots at Cena about a lot of things and it's hilarious. On numerous occasions both HHH and Cena just stood there and said nothing. Punk marks thought it was great. Then the second they respond to him it isn't so hilarious or funny anymore. The double standards are a joke. The thing is though, HHH and Cena, other than looking stupid, don't take as much of a hit because they are on that elite status. Punk isn't and therefore things like last night make him look even worse. But when you play with fire, you get burned. If Punk/creative want him to cut these types of promos on others then it's fair game when they happen in return. I don't think it's right and I don't think they should be happening inside a kayfabe environment. It's like taking one step forward and 2 steps back imo.


Exactly, but in the past few months, I've stopped being smarky and all "this is bad for business", so I try to enjoy whatever there is that comes at the expense of something or somebody.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> "The only thing you're better at than me is kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> Ring a bell?


Honestly, if that's the bar we're setting for burials these days, then we're gonna need a bigger graveyard.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> "The only thing you're better at than me is kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> Ring a bell?
> 
> ...


It's not even about being smarky. I legit felt uncomfortable during some of the Cena/Rock promos and I legit shook my head in disbelief at some of the HHH/Punk promos. Last night I actually felt sorry for Punk because he had nothing to say back other than you became one of them. I felt sorry for the heel because the face was _owning_ the shit out of him. There's that word again. Owning. I'm starting to dislike it in the context of promos tbh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Starbuck said:


> It's not even about being smarky. I legit felt uncomfortable during some of the Cena/Rock promos and I legit shook my head in disbelief at some of the HHH/Punk promos. Last night I actually felt sorry for Punk because he had nothing to say back other than you became one of them. I felt sorry for the heel because the face was _owning_ the shit out of him. *There's that word again. Owning. I'm starting to dislike it in the context of promos tbh.*


I wonder if this is an almost inevitable endgame to the WWE placing such an emphasis on promos while constantly devaluing matches, belts and pretty much everything else. Whoever can get the most shots in on the mic wins. It's like Pyro's fantasy booking.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mister Hands said:


> Honestly, if that's the bar we're setting for burials these days, then we're gonna need a bigger graveyard.


Apparently, you missed the quotation marks placed around the word "bury" which meant that I didn't literally mean it when I used that word.



> It's not even about being smarky. I legit felt uncomfortable during some of the Cena/Rock promos and I legit shook my head in disbelief at some of the HHH/Punk promos. Last night I actually felt sorry for Punk because he had nothing to say back other than you became one of them. I felt sorry for the heel because the face was owning the shit out of him. There's that word again. Owning. I'm starting to dislike it in the context of promos tbh.


I know what you're saying, I just haven't felt that way. Probably because it has not happened to a guy that I'm a fan of which makes it more enjoyable for me. With the exception of the "note" thing with The Rock back in February. That was just awful.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Mister Hands said:


> I wonder if this is an almost inevitable endgame to the WWE placing such an emphasis on promos while constantly devaluing matches, belts and pretty much everything else. Whoever can get the most shots in on the mic wins. It's like Pyro's fantasy booking.


I compare it to the time when Punk was going off on Big Johnny and I started to feel sorry for him. Same scenario. I don't think this type of stuff doesn't have it's place though. When used correctly it can be very effective. I always use this example lol. Taker/HHH/HBK. That whole arc blended the worlds of reality and kayfabe to perfection. Shawn's retirement, the end of an era, Shawn and HHH's friendship, HHH's new COO role. All of that was blended into that storyline beautifully and what was the result? A wonderful feud where everybody benefited and came out looking great. It also made for great TV every week. But this type of stuff with Punk/Cena, it's just too much imo and one guy always comes out looking way better than the other. That isn't right.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> Apparently, you missed the quotation marks placed around the word "bury" which meant that I didn't literally mean it when I used that word.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying, I just haven't felt that way. Probably because it has not happened to a guy that I'm a fan of which makes it more enjoyable for me. With the exception of the "note" thing with The Rock back in February. That was just awful.


Eh, that word's thrown around so freely, I don't know what's what anymore. I just think it's important to note that you can shoot without "burying" or damaging anyone, and it's hard to do it, and Punk did it last July, and they haven't managed to do it again since, and they should probably stop now for a few years. If they think exposing the business is fun and new and exciting, do it on DVDs after the fact, not as the story itself.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Pretty good RAW, on par (or even better) than last weeks show... Which means Top 5 RAWs of the year. 

Loved some parts, like the finish of the Cody - Rey match. Unexpected to say the least. Back to the IC territory it seems, but hey, having in mind his treatment in recent times, even that is good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Starbuck said:


> I enjoy watching them but I don't think they should happen because they can do a lot of damage. It's funny though. Punk takes shots at HHH about his marriage and it's hilarious. Punk takes shots at Cena about a lot of things and it's hilarious. On numerous occasions both HHH and Cena just stood there and said nothing. Punk marks thought it was great. Then the second they respond to him it isn't so hilarious or funny anymore. The double standards are a joke. The thing is though, HHH and Cena, other than looking stupid, don't take as much of a hit because they are on that elite status. Punk isn't and therefore things like last night make him look even worse. But when you play with fire, you get burned. If Punk/creative want him to cut these types of promos on others then it's fair game when they happen in return. I don't think it's right and I don't think they should be happening inside a kayfabe environment. It's like taking one step forward and 2 steps back imo.


Actually, people on here were calling Punk corny and terrible weekly when he started attacking HHH, and HHH never didn't respond to Punk from what I remember. It was one of the things that kinda irked me about the feud as it always seemed like they were trying to talk over each other because both Punk and HHH really did want to have the last word in their promos. 

The reason I think Punk/Cena has worked a lot better than Punk/HHH is just that... when Punk or Cena speaks, the other actually makes it seem like what the other saying is truth. The key is in the silence from the guy getting verbally slaughtered. It makes the one doing the slaughtering seem like he's telling the truth since the other can't come up with a good response. It happened last year during the contract signing the week before MITB where Punk said to Cena "You have become a dynasty, you are what you hate, you have become the New York Yankees" and Cena just knocked Punk down and couldn't muster a response. Then last night after Cena laid the truth down to Punk, Punk could only come back with his typical stuff saying he's better than Austin, Rock, Bret, Cena, etc. which was a standard defense for Punk and when Cena kept speaking the truth, Punk had to remain silent as he couldn't think of what to say. His only reaction was to try and knock out Hart to get under Cena's skin, but of course it backfired.

It also happened weeks ago the night after SS when Cena told Punk he had to go to NOC and beat him. Punk couldn't respond and as such he just turned his attention back to Lawler, ignoring Cena. 

All in all the way they're handling Punk/Cena has been a lot better than Punk/HHH and even Rock/Cena. The latter two it just felt like two kids shouting at each other "OH UR WIFE WEARS THE PANTS IN THE FAM..." (interrupted) "U NEED TO GET THEIR APPROVAL TO MAKE IT IN THIS BUSSI" (interrupted) "I HAVE THEIR APPROVAL!" and back and fourth between the two on and on. And with Rock/Cena "U LEFT THIS BUSINESS DWAY.." (interrupted) "I STILL LOVE THIS BUSINESS FRUITY PEBBL" (interrupted) "NO U DONT!" "YES I DO!" "NO U DONT!" "I NEED TO BEAT U CENA!" "I NEED TO BEAT U DWAYNE!"

Anyway, my point is I think the way Punk/Cena is and always has been handled a lot better than the other two feuds with the slight kayfabe breaking as I think there's a lot more respect/less ego between Punk/Cena.

As far as Cena calling the title irrelevant, while I don't think that was the best choice of words (I think it should've been similar to what Punk said to Sheamus in that Punk was still number 2 to Cena even with the title), I think overall if people use their heads it was more a dig at Punk bringing the title down than Cena calling the title meaningless. 

I look forward to Punk/Cena at NOC. While Punk does really need the win short-term, long-term it would be better for him if he ends up going over Rock at Mania and then beats Cena sometime next year after that (with Rock taking the title from Cena at RR). But we'll see what happens.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Starbuck said:


> It's not even about being smarky. I legit felt uncomfortable during some of the Cena/Rock promos and I legit shook my head in disbelief at some of the HHH/Punk promos. Last night I actually felt sorry for Punk because he had nothing to say back other than you became one of them. I felt sorry for the heel because the face was _owning_ the shit out of him. There's that word again. Owning. I'm starting to dislike it in the context of promos tbh.


Remember how visibly shook Rock was when Cena called him out for the notes on his wrist? That's not the sorta thing I want to see on a wrestling broadcast. It feels so awkward to see a guy jaded to that degree when he's so used to keeping calm. Its like you could see on Rock's face and when he gulped he was thinking "oh you rotten mother fucker...fuck you and your family for doing this to me."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

^^^^^ Exactly. Punk looked exactly the same last night too. I don't like that. 

I don't remember Punk/HHH interrupting each other. For 2 or 3 weeks Punk made constant shots at HHH about Stephanie and HHH didn't respond once. He just walked away, stood there and took it or told him he would beat him up. This is when a lot of people, including myself, started to view Punk as a whiny little brat because that's how he was coming across. Then when the match was announced for NOC they had 2 promos together, the SD contract signing and the go home promo on Raw, both of which consisted of the 2 of them getting their digs in to the point where HHH physically had to bring them both back into focus.

Rock/Cena made Rock look like a chump at times and bordered on public humiliation while Cena stood there smiling like an idiot. Rock tries to tell him that he's going to rip his throat out and Cena actually laughs in his face. It was fucking horrible. John, John, here's the thing, John, John. 

Punk tells ADR that he's boring and that people change the channel when he's on or whatever the fuck he said. Terrible. 

Think what you want. I don't like how they have handled any of them and clearly I'm not the only one. They're all just as bad as the other and shouldn't be happening and as a Punk fan, I really don't see how you can't have a problem with that promo last night. He was embarrassed in front of the world, had no comeback to what was said to him, tried to attack a 50 year old man and ended up getting knocked on his ass with his tail tucked between his legs. BUT CENA AND PUNK HAVE DAT RESPECT FOR EACH OTHERS. Lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^ Exactly. Punk looked exactly the same last night too. I don't like that.
> 
> I don't remember Punk/HHH interrupting each other. For 2 or 3 weeks Punk made constant shots at HHH about Stephanie and HHH didn't respond once. He just walked away, stood there and took it or told him he would beat him up. This is when a lot of people, including myself, started to view Punk as a whiny little brat because that's how he was coming across. Then when the match was announced for NOC they had 2 promos together, the SD contract signing and the go home promo on Raw, both of which consisted of the 2 of them getting their digs in to the point where HHH physically had to bring them both back into focus.
> 
> ...


Because I don't take what was said to Punk personally. I know at the end of the day it's all for entertainment, and I don't sense any "real" feelings from Cena there, even though he was stating what was truth. 

I do have a bit of a problem though with Bret punching out Punk, but I'm just going to look the other way on that. It was one punch and it's no proof that Punk couldn't destroy Bret in a match, but Bret just got the better of him in that short exchange. Plus Cena was also there and Punk wouldn't want him getting involved if he was pummeling Bret, so he escaped out of the ring. Now I know that might not have been the correct kayfabe thinking of Punk, but that's what I'm going with to excuse that. It shouldn't have happened and rather after Punk tried punching Bret the first time and Cena blocked it, he should've pushed Punk down or something, and Punk should've slowly left the ring.

And for the Punk/HHH thing, I was talking when their feud took center stage, not when it was a side thing to Punk/Cena at Punk/Nash. Whether HHH "brought them back into focus" or not, he was equally responsible for the talking over the other and constant child-like arguments that seem to lead to nowhere. There's a difference between that feud and Punk/Cena as far as I'm concerned. In addition to what I said in my last post, also Cena/Punk is about the WWE Title as well and Punk being the best in the world, where Punk/HHH was about Punk airing his grievances at HHH for his "real life" corporate job and relationship, and HHH defending himself and taking Punk down a peg in attitude and proving his accusations wrong. And at the end of the day, that's exactly what happened, and why Punk came out looking like a bitch in that feud.

And before you jump on me, no, I'm not saying HHH BURIED Punk, but the creative/Vince did neuter Punk with how they handled the aftermath.

But if you can't see where I'm coming from in the difference, then we'll just have to agree to disagree. Punk/Cena has some level of civility with a clear face/heel dynamic where Punk/HHH was just one giant clusterfuck where both guys were supposed to be face, but half the time they'd split the crowd, causing a level of confusion and no one was clearly "right" in the feud. The other half of the time the crowd would side with HHH and not react/boo CM Punk which hurt Punk's progression as a face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I hope nobody thought Cena actually "owned" or "spilt truth" about Punk in that promo. Cena was great, in his delivery, intensity, and involvement but the promo itself was the problem. When you have to say the fact that Punk used Macho's elbow drop as mockery when it was clearly a tribute and saying that Punk isn't main eventing as WWE champion because he's irrelevant rather than the fact that John fucking Cena is the one who is the face of the company and wouldn't let Punk be given the same true opportunity, then it makes you go "Oh, please".

Cena was fine but let's not let the intensity and delivery distract us from the actual material.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I don't take what has been said personally either. I never do. It's just a fucking show. But I don't consider things like this entertaining. While watching them it's very easy to get caught up. Hell, I did enjoy most of them the first time around. But when you watch them back and actually think about it, it's just fpalm that these things are actually being said because they shouldn't. Punk looked like a tool and there's no reason at all why he should have.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

The dig at the Macho man drop is probably my biggest problem with Cena's promo. That was the one part where I thought it was a terribly petty desperate attempt to take a dig at Punk on something else. Same thing with the tights color comment. 

But I covered my thoughts on Punk being called an irrelevant champion a couple of posts ago. While the words themselves I don't agree with, the meaning behind them needed to be pointed out and I'm glad it finally was.



> I don't take what has been said personally either. I never do. It's just a fucking show. *But I don't consider things like this entertaining.* While watching them it's very easy to get caught up. Hell, I did enjoy most of them the first time around. But when you watch them back and actually think about it, it's just that these things are actually being said because they shouldn't. Punk looked like a tool and there's no reason at all why he should have.


Ah, so that's where we differ (well, one of the points). Truth be told as long as everybody doesn't start doing it and it remains a Punk thing associated with his character, I do enjoy the promos a lot. Guess that's another problem I had with Cena/Rock. Felt like while Cena had his gripes, the feud should've been more about Cena having his dream match against The Rock, and not the personal and professional issues the two have with eachother.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I was there live and it was a pretty good show live if you ask me, if you don't include the bad stuff involving Lawler, and it was tough to watch being there live and seeing it all go down.

It was obviously going to be a hot crowd and you could tell just as you were getting to your seats. As soon as I entered the arena and got to my seat (around 7:15 - 7:20 PM), there were already "Let's go Cena"/"Cena sucks!" chants. Whenever Cena was shown on the tron for the WM28 video package, everyone booed. Tensai came out for a match on Superstars and no one booed, everyone groaned.

First, the crowd was SUPER hot. I don't know how it came across on television, but the crowd was deafening live and it felt like the arena was shaking with the amount of noise made for Bret Hart to open the show. It was awesome to experience live. 

CM Punk's reaction was and wasn't a surprise to me. Anyone was going to get booed that much interrupting Bret Hart in Montreal, but Montreal cheers heels, so I was surprised. I'm a fan of both, Hart and Punk, so I was cheering for both during that segment, but the chants towards Punk in that segment (shut the fuck up and asshole) were awesome.

The crowd was engaged throughout. Orton had a huge pop, but during the match, the crowd was split for Punk/Orton. Ziggler didn't have much of a reaction coming out, but I popped and Jerry Lawler had a HUGE pop as well. The tag team match was decent live, but Heyman coming out got a good amount of heat. I'm pretty sure I was the only one in my section that cheered for Paul Heyman. They were scattered "ECW" chants.

The Daniel Bryan/Kane backstage stuff/video package was great. The fans loved it. The crowd was awesome for Bryan, chanting "YES!" in English and French at various points. Now to THAT match and the Jerry Lawler happenings... 

I was watching the match and had no idea what happened. Suddenly, I look over to the announce table and see Lawler bent over and thought nothing of it. I thought he was just talking to someone. Next thing I see when I look over, there's about 8 or 9 medics and security guards surrounding Jerry Lawler. Titus O'Neil had called for help from the apron and everyone's attention was on Lawler. They tore down the barricade that separates the timekeepers from the announcers and carried Lawler through the aisle between sections of fans and hauled him to a stretcher. There were numerous "Jerry" chants afterwards and it wasn't until the final segment that the fans got back into it. The entire Jerry Lawler incident sucked the life out of the building. When Justin Roberts had told the fans that Pat Patterson Appreciation Night was postponed out of respect of Jerry Lawler, the crowd was as quiet as it was all night. 

The final segment was great under the circumstances. Major props to Punk/Cena/Hart for going out there and putting on a segment like that under the circumstances. John Cena speaking French got a HUGE pop from the fans and that was the moment where he won the same people over that were chanting "Fuck you, Cena" and "You can't wrestle" during the segment. Fans loved Hart getting in that punch on Punk to close the segment.

There was confusion afterwards. John Cena was going to say something, but a referee cut him off (I'd assume Cole was saying something regarding Lawler). Cena and Hart celebrated with the fans before walking to the back, and Michael Cole was the last to walk to the back getting pats on the back from producers, etc. 

Major props to Michael Cole for continuing on commentary under the circumstances and giving updates and it's good to hear that Jerry Lawler is doing better after last night.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RatedR10 said:


> John Cena speaking French got a HUGE pop from the fans and that was the moment where he won the same people over that were chanting "Fuck you, Cena" and "You can't wrestle" during the segment. Fans loved Hart getting in that punch on Punk to close the segment.



So they gave a pop for Cena for just talking French? You Canadians sure are pleased easily.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Cena > Punk though so it's all good.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Necramonium said:


> So they gave a pop for Cena for just talking French? You Canadians sure are pleased easily.


Hell, who knows what could he have said there. He might have broke PG.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Starbuck said:


> I don't take what has been said personally either. I never do. It's just a fucking show. But I don't consider things like this entertaining. While watching them it's very easy to get caught up. Hell, I did enjoy most of them the first time around. But when you watch them back and actually think about it, it's just fpalm that these things are actually being said because they shouldn't. Punk looked like a tool and there's no reason at all why he should have.


I don't know about you, but I absolutely love that segment and like previous shoots such as Joey Styles in 2006, The Rock on youtube and CM Punk on Del Rio, I will probably go back and watch it over and over on the upcoming days and weeks. Nothing beats an intense shoot promo that expresses my thoughts on a subject!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Winning One™;12006954 said:


> I hope nobody thought Cena actually "owned" or "spilt truth" about Punk in that promo. Cena was great, in his delivery, intensity, and involvement but the promo itself was the problem. When you have to say the fact that Punk used Macho's elbow drop as mockery when it was clearly a tribute and saying that Punk isn't main eventing as WWE champion because he's irrelevant rather than the fact that John fucking Cena is the one who is the face of the company and wouldn't let Punk be given the same true opportunity, then it makes you go "Oh, please".
> 
> Cena was fine but let's not let the intensity and delivery distract us from the actual material.


This, and the other thing about not changing anything:
Punk could have just said" that he tried, and thats more than what Cena has ever done; with him being the same boring shit for the last 7 years."


"You don't know who you are Punk"


Rapper Cena>>Marine Cena>>Barney Cena

Ummm....What? lol

This is one reason I don't like who ever writes Cena's promos
they are full of holes and inconsistencies that make Cena look like a hypocrite.

Whats worse is that even with all those holes in logic, Punk has to stand there like an idiot and take it all in the ass.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

A main eventer told a midcarder he and his title are meaningless.
Even if Punk made a 90 mins shoot on cena, he would still look bad right next to him.
It's amazing to me how everyone is going after a pro wrestler when 90% of the shit cena says it's scripted lines.

"Kayfabe speaking" CM Punk is a paper champ, all they did was point at the obvious. 
Cena didn't beery punk, WWE's creative killed him with retarded booking.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Necramonium said:


> So they gave a pop for Cena for just talking French? You Canadians sure are pleased easily.


Lol your post is just filled with fail haha. And I hate French Canadiens, so that really says something.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

What's terrifying about the heart attack, is that you can actually hear Lawler starting to gasp for breath as the heart attack begins. Poor King, he's gotta be okay. 

Here's the moment it happened for those who are curious.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



The Winning One™ said:


> I hope nobody thought Cena actually "owned" or "spilt truth" about Punk in that promo. Cena was great, in his delivery, intensity, and involvement but the promo itself was the problem. When you have to say the fact that Punk used Macho's elbow drop as mockery when it was clearly a tribute and saying that Punk isn't main eventing as WWE champion because he's irrelevant rather than the fact that John fucking Cena is the one who is the face of the company and wouldn't let Punk be given the same true opportunity, then it makes you go "Oh, please".
> 
> Cena was fine but let's not let the intensity and delivery distract us from the actual material.


I agree, though to nitpick, I think Cena's thing about the elbow drop was an example of how Punk hasn't "found himself".

This feud is a little weird. On the one hand Punk is the heel so naturally I want to root for him (that and he's not Cena). But he's a chickenshit heel. By the same token, like you said, Cena's argument against him doesn't really make sense or hold up. Part of his beef is that Punk hasn't actually brought about any change, he's been treated as irrelevant, etc., but we all know that's not his fault, that's the WWE's fault.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Epic ownage by the fan in the aisle. completely owned Punk. By far the best moment of the year.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Chingo Bling said:


> Epic ownage by the fan in the aisle. completely owned Punk. By far the best moment of the year.


What happened?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I can't. I just can't anymore.

Watching Punk, who honestly had the potential to be the next Stone Cold having to act like a sniveling heel to stale ass white bread Cena is just wrong. Just plain old WRONG. 

Sitting through Cena's blatant cheap pop infused revisionist bullshit promo #129,394 put me in permanent face palm mode. 

If somebody good like Heyman, JR, JBL or Foley doesn't sit down next to Cole on Monday I think I am out for good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What happened?


When Punk interrupted Bret at the start of the show, before he made it to the ring he stood face to face with a diehard Bret Hart fan. The fan was shouting obscenities at Punk and when the screen blacked out for like two seconds I think the fan was giving Punk the finger.

Montreal was a very passionate and vocal crowd at the start with Bret. They gave him a god-like reaction. I got goosebumps watching it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I think my favourite part of the promo was when Punk called out Cena for speaking French. "You're actually lowering yourself to this? You're lowering yourself to speaking the native tongue?" for the cheap pop.

We all know that while heels are the bad guys, they are actually right in what they're saying 90% of the time. I think it was interesting that Cena was the one calling Punk fake when that's kind of everything Cena's character is about (that hustle loyalty respect, never give up crap) when he's just in it for the same reasons as everyone else.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



RatedR10 said:


> I was there live and it was a pretty good show live if you ask me, if you don't include the bad stuff involving Lawler, and it was tough to watch being there live and seeing it all go down.
> 
> It was obviously going to be a hot crowd and you could tell just as you were getting to your seats. As soon as I entered the arena and got to my seat (around 7:15 - 7:20 PM), there were already "Let's go Cena"/"Cena sucks!" chants. Whenever Cena was shown on the tron for the WM28 video package, everyone booed. Tensai came out for a match on Superstars and no one booed, everyone groaned.
> 
> ...



I was there, and this was exactly it! 

Good post!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

typical cena "owned" punk segment, but not really cuz most of what he was was cheap pops and bullshit. let's disregard the first 8 months of punks reign where he won all his matches fair and square and acted like a true champion. recent history is all the counts and anything past a month ago is completely rewritten. vince, steph, and triple h doing their jobs horribly once again. did nobody ever do the elbow drop off the top before the macho man? hbk made it his signature move too, albeit not a finisher, and did it better than the macho man every single time. cena is so tiresome. talk loudly with conviction and sprinkle in some cheap pops and you can "own" anyone. he's horrible. kiss bret hart's ass and speak in french and the idiots in the crowd all buy it. i bet most of the guys chanting "you can't wrestle" at the start were even cheering.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

punk's drawing power at full force


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Necramonium said:


> So they gave a pop for Cena for just talking French? You Canadians sure are pleased easily.


Dude, I'm Canadian and I couldn't understand a single word that Cena said! (I'm not in the minority, either)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't know about you, but I absolutely love that segment and like previous shoots such as Joey Styles in 2006, The Rock on youtube and CM Punk on Del Rio, I will probably go back and watch it over and over on the upcoming days and weeks. Nothing beats an intense shoot promo that expresses my thoughts on a subject!


I think they're actually fine when it's just one guy with a mic because the person/people that he's talking about aren't standing right there. It's when you have 2 guys trying to outdo the other. It always ends up with one guy getting the upperhand and looking like a God while the other guy gets destroyed and looks like a tool. That isn't right to me, even though I do still watch them. It's more like a train wreck or something, you know it's crazy but you can't stop watching it either lol.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> A main eventer told a midcarder he and his title are meaningless.
> Even if Punk made a 90 mins shoot on cena, he would still look bad right next to him.
> It's amazing to me how everyone is going after a pro wrestler when 90% of the shit cena says it's scripted lines.
> 
> ...


No, he's not. In kayfabe he's beaten Cena several times, which is as close to the definition of "to be the man you've got to beat the man" as you get in the current roster.

That's why Cena's promo didn't make sense all the way.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

According to Cena, Punk hasn't main evented since he won the title. First of all, this is simply not true. At TLC Punk was in the main event. 

Also, wrestling in the last match and wrestling in the main event are two different things. Maybe someone should tell that Cena or the writers. At Over the Limit and MITB, Cenas match was last, but the main event, nah not likely. 

I would like to know Cenas opinion on the Mania 18 main event. Would he be telling Hogan and Rock, they were irrelevant because HHH/Y2J was on last. 

And Cena, of all people, should be the last person to call somebody out on that. Cena has never defended the title at Mania and was the "real" main event of the night. Cena always had to rely on guys like Austin, HHH, Trump, Mayweather and Rock get the media attention and the buys for Mania.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



murder said:


> According to Cena, Punk hasn't main evented since he won the title. First of all, this is simply not true. At TLC Punk was in the main event.
> 
> Also, wrestling in the last match and wrestling in the main event are two different things. Maybe someone should tell that Cena or the writers. At Over the Limit and MITB, Cenas match was last, but the main event, nah not likely.
> 
> ...


He said Punk hasn't main evented since December (TLC) . So that's out of the window. 

Secondly, Hogan vs Rock should be the main event at Mania 18. Agreed.

Finally, you can't really main event by yourself now can you?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

I thought RAW was a really good show in all honesty, obviously the Lawler thing took me out of the show for a while until Cole gave that 2nd update which said he was now breathing on his own whilst being taken to the hospital but the prior 10-20 minutes was shocking and hope Lawler makes a full recovery. 

I thought the opening and closing were both brilliant segments, I had no problem with Cena _owning _Punk, but that's in context to me thinking theirs no way Punk's losing the title in Boston. Bret added a lot to the show which was expected and it could have been cool if they had Heyman come to defense of Punk like Bret was for Cena but nevertheless it was fine, they may have changed the finish of Bret hitting Punk but either way I don't really have a problem with it, Bret saw it coming so whatever.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



peowulf said:


> Finally, you can't really main event by yourself now can you?


To an axtent, yes you can. It's pretty clear that for the past two years, Rock sold Mania first and foremost. Had he wrestled someone else this year, the buyrate would have been pretty much the same. 

Or let's put it this way, Cena needed Rock to come back to be in the main event at the last two Manias. If Rock wasn't there, Cenas title matches would have been overshadowed by some celebrity angle or the Streak match. That's what had happened at every Mania from Mania 23-26.

And the one time, he was actually in the main event at Mania 22 against HHH, the biggest draw on the show, the buyrate was the lowest in 4 years.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> "The only thing you're better at than me is kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> Ring a bell?


thats not a burial... its a comment that may be believed or may not


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Choke2Death said:


> It's funny how nobody whined about Punk "burying" Cena last year in his shoot while Cena sat there inside the ring looking on and not saying a word but now the roles are reversed, everyone is throwing a fit and making excuses ("CENA IS PROTECTED!!!").
> 
> I personally love these type of promos. I loved it when Punk kept doing it, loved it when Punk destroyed Del Rio's character and loved it last night when Cena demolished Punk's entire credibility and character.


"Cena, I like you a lot more than I like a lot of the guys in the back."+ "The only thing you're better at than I am, is kissing Vince's ass"

Total Burial 

Anyway, my point is. As I posted in the big thread, it was a promo where it was more degrading backstage politics and Punk's position. Whereas in Punk/ADR and Cena/Punk, entire characters were destroyed without chances of reprisal. Very entertaining to watch, but damaging overall. It can be mitigated though, so it is not a huge worry, yet :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*

Ironic that Punk does Macho's elbow drop seeing as he is the Macho Man to Cena's Hogan.

A million times more talented but pushed into the background as champion in favor of the overbooked, superhero douche bag, ass kissing backstage politician who cheated on his wife and got taken to the cleaners.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



murder said:


> According to Cena, Punk hasn't main evented since he won the title. First of all, this is simply not true. At TLC Punk was in the main event.
> 
> Also, wrestling in the last match and wrestling in the main event are two different things. Maybe someone should tell that Cena or the writers. At Over the Limit and MITB, Cenas match was last, but the main event, nah not likely.
> 
> ...


So tell me, what were the main events at OTL and MITB this year? CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan? Was the WM 28 main event CM Punk vs Chris Jericho? Tell that to most wrestling fans and you would look just as ignorant as Cena made Punk look this past Monday.

WM 18 is an exception, Rock vs Hogan should have been the main event. I don't even know why a Wrestlemania that was a decade ago is even being brought up here. Besides, CM Punk will never be mentioned in the same breath as Rock and Hogan. NEVER. Seriously,even a victory over Austin is not going to make Punk a huge star. The man just screams "I wrestle in high school gymnasiums". There is nothing wrong with that, but I don't think it would draw anyone who is not hardcore enough as a fan to appreciate. I am the only die hard wrestling fan in a group of fair weathered fans, they do not give a shit about CM Punk unless he is feuding with Cena. I even said more than a year ago or close to it, that once Cena moved on to Del Rio and Punk feuded with HHH and Nash, he would slowly become irrelevant. Everyone else on this forum was living in the moment at the time and steal drinking Kool Aid, I am a long term thinker who was already thinking about how Punk was going to make that character sustainable. The guy had to turn heel again to make him relevant, my prediction was right. Kevin Nash was right about guys like Punk. Kevin did not say it in the most respectful way, but he was still telling the truth.

Your last sentence is indeed the truth but what the hell is HHH's name doing in the last sentence, it does not belong there. Hell, Cena himself is bigger than HHH. Celebrities have always been the selling point of Wrestlemania with the exception of Hogan, Austin, and Rock. Hogan/Andre, Austin/Rock II, Rock/Hogan, and Cena/Rock are really the only four WM matches that sold the ppv by itself. 

I might even get a bad rep for this, but the streak has never sold a WM either, it has always played second or third fiddle when you think about it. This year is a great example. The people I watched WM with watched for Cena and Rock (It was definitely a battle of generations, because the people who watched during Attitude were rooting for Rock while others were actually rooting for Cena, I was surprised Cena got as much support as he did this year, even at Sunlife Stadium. Sure, he was booed, but it was not as bad as I expected, and there were alot of Cena fans there.). Now the Hell in the Cell indeed stole the show, but prior to that match happening, no one really cared for it unless the were year round wrestling fans. You know what's funny, despite the fact that Cena and The Streak have yet to really sell a Wrestlemania, it could all change at WM 30. You could kill two birds with one stone.

Hell, we have yet to see The Streak end or Cena turn heel. You could kill two birds with one stone with that as well. That match has to be the biggest match that can happen right now, I cannot think of any other.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Elijah89 said:


> So tell me, what were the main events at OTL and MITB this year? CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan? Was the WM 28 main event CM Punk vs Chris Jericho? Tell that to most wrestling fans and you would look just as ignorant as Cena made Punk look this past Monday.


I guess you're right, Cena deserved the main event spots at MITB and maybe at OTL. But I don't get why you're bringing up Mania 28. I never said anything about that. Of course Rock vs Cena was the main event. Pointless to bring that up.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/10/2012 Discussion ~ Ohh Go Home Show from Montréal*



Elijah89 said:


> Besides, CM Punk will never be mentioned in the same breath as Rock and Hogan. NEVER. Seriously,even a victory over Austin is not going to make Punk a huge star. The man just screams "I wrestle in high school gymnasiums". There is nothing wrong with that, but I don't think it would draw anyone who is not hardcore enough as a fan to appreciate. I am the only die hard wrestling fan in a group of fair weathered fans, they do not give a shit about CM Punk unless he is feuding with Cena. I even said more than a year ago or close to it, that once Cena moved on to Del Rio and Punk feuded with HHH and Nash, he would slowly become irrelevant. Everyone else on this forum was living in the moment at the time and steal drinking Kool Aid, I am a long term thinker who was already thinking about how Punk was going to make that character sustainable. The guy had to turn heel again to make him relevant, my prediction was right. Kevin Nash was right about guys like Punk. Kevin did not say it in the most respectful way, but he was still telling the truth.


I don't know. From what I have heard, the kids are blaming Jerry's heart attack on Punk because everything on the show is still real to them etc. Which could really get punk over as the guy all the kids want to see get his ass kicked, especially if he brags about it and is booked right. Could he have gotten that crowd on his own? probably not. but if done right this could be a turning point for him/the company.


----------

